#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-11
<squish102> what is the mixer command in mythbuntu
<squish102> i think i need some more tone
<npurciful> whats up everyone, hey got a new reciever here and after hooking it up and setting myth up to use digital coax (was using in optical before) that everyone once and a while i get a pop or click in a show, so i started tracing problems test in kafine and vlc aswell kaffine it pop in the same spot and vlc it didnt pop at all, it does it at the same location everytime
<npurciful> any ideals on resolving the issue
<npurciful> mythtv & kaffine it pops and vlc it doesnt
<MythbuntuGuest49> Hi, I am trying to setup a remote mythtv frontend machine to play videos and music
<MythbuntuGuest49> I've got the rest of the stuff working properly (live TV, recordings)
<MythbuntuGuest49> I am having troubles setting up the samba sharing
<MythbuntuGuest49> any help would be highly appreciated
<superm1> keescook, you around by chance?
<superm1> or does vacation end for you as of tomorrow :)?
<superm1> keescook, well whenever you come back around, I was looking for sponsorship on another lirc upload, as described on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/lirc/ubuntu .  I was hoping to get it in before FF if at all possible (it's a bit of a drastic change to how lirc-modules-source functions)
<npurciful> err
<npurciful> hey superm1
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks....
<Aquahallic> on a frontend only setup of mythtv.... seems like I can't get it to auto-skip my commercials
<Aquahallic> anyone else experiencing this?
<Aquahallic> when I look at the recording on mythweb it has commflag "yes".... also if I use a keyboard shortcut (z) it does skip the commercial
<Assid> err.. when i connect my digital box to my tv tuner.. it seems when i navigate/use the functions of the box its pretty darn slow
<ubud> I install mythtv on top of ubuntu. but keep having no signal problem
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> I have an analog TV card (PVR-150), and I get a background hiss while watching TV / recordings
<[nrx]> hi
<[nrx]> keep your snake in it's vivarium then
<[nrx]> :D
<[nrx]> sorry :P
<Seeker`> when the program has no sound, there isn't any hiss, but it seems to start a fraction of a second before sound starts, and ends a fraction of a second after
<Seeker`> any ideas?
<WcktKlwn> are you sure it's the card and not the sound card?
<Seeker`> i turned up the sound bitrate for recordings, and it seems to be better
<Seeker`> it was on something like 30kbps
<davisc> Is there an easy way to add a menu item for mythtv setup from within mythbuntu frontend? (Lauching mythbuntu-control-centre breaks as I don't have a keyboard to type in the root password)
<HighNo> hm, just having a first look at the screenshots. Does mythbuntu really look that slick? :-)
<Dorward> I'm trying to use mytharchive, but it is failing with "ERROR Failed while running mytharchivehelper to get stream information from '/tmp/work/1/newfile2.mpg'. this doesn't seem to be a FAQ. Does anyone know what is going on here? Or have a suggestion to get more information about the error? Thanks.
<davisc> HighNo: Yes, pretty much :-)
<JThundley> HighNo: yes
<adaptr> HighNo: run it in OpenGL and it'll look even better... that's not on the screenshots :)
<Seeker`> Dorward: It may be due to permissions errors
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm not a fan of opengl in my myth
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be cause my boxers are uberpowerful
<adaptr> I'm a 12" fan of OpenGL
<adaptr> your boxers ?
<adaptr> that's slightly TMI
<HighNo> :-)
<rhpot1991_laptop> boxes
<rhpot1991_laptop> stupid fingers and their not working like my brain tells them to
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh
<adaptr> so.. why would fast boxes have anything to do with NOT using OpenGL ?
<adaptr> Qt is light compared to OpenGL
<rhpot1991_laptop> didn't seem as responsive when I used OpenGL
<HighNo> hm, do dvb-s usb receivers exist - with support for HD?
<rhpot1991_laptop> all OpenGL gives you is animations between menus IIRC
<HighNo> I would love to exchange my receiver with mythbuntu now - and that would be on the wishlist for my next one...
<adaptr> rhpot1991_laptop: not..quite, it also does real transaprency, as opposed to computer transparency
<adaptr> *computed, darn
<adaptr> rhpot1991_laptop: but I just set it to OpenGL after the install and forgot about it, frankly
<rhpot1991_laptop> been a while since I messed with it too, back when I was setting up and didn't really know what I was doing
<rhpot1991_laptop> maybe I should revisit it and see how it runs now
<adaptr> I set it up 3 weeks ago, and am at the point that I know that IT doesn't know what it's doing
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've contemplated stopping using XvMC too
<adaptr> xvmc ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/XvMC
<adaptr> ahh... hmmno, I don't generally do DVDs
<adaptr> does it work under xvidix ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> X-Video Motion Compensation, or XvMC, is a part of The X Window System which allows video programs to offload motion compensation and iDCT (Inverse Discrete Cosine Transform) portions of MPEG-2 decoding to the GPU hardware. XvMC can greatly reduce CPU utilization when playing back MPEG-2 video.
<adaptr> yes, I clicked the link
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah ok, was confused by your dvd comment
<rhpot1991_laptop> not sure how it works with xvid
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think you would still need to burn cpu to decode them for playback
<HighNo> adaptr: DVD? DVB = digital video broadcast - satelite
<Dorward> Seeker`: Nope, not a permissions issue, all the files are 666
<Seeker`> Dorward: I got that error, and other similar ones, and it was fixed when i logged in as the "mythtv" user instead
<adaptr> HighNo: no, I don't do TV either - it's just a pr0n - sorry, video playing box :)
<Dorward> Seeker`: I'm running it from the GUI in the interface. Do you think I should try it from the command line instead?
<HighNo> adaptr: :-)
<Seeker`> Dorward: I was doing it from the GUI
<adaptr> HighNo: hooked up to my download machine and a 1.5TB NAS, for when I gets bored
<HighNo> slick
<Dorward> Seeker`: Ah. I'll give that a try then. Thanks.
<adaptr> HighNo:  still struggling to make the mythbox do what I want, though - I have many small gripes and a few larger ones, still trying to work out the kinks
<Dorward> Is it safe to change the password on the mythtv user account? I've never used it (since installing from mythbuntu) so I don't know what it is.
<adaptr> th ebare fact is that a friend of mine runs the XBOX XBMC and it's way slicker than mythbuntu - on a P3 733 with seriously no hardware to speak of
<rhpot1991_laptop> if by way slicker you mean slowerrrr, then sure
<adaptr> Dorward: as long as you don't change the mysql password; the user is not used to log in
 * rhpot1991_laptop has xmbc hooked into his mythbox as a frontend
<Dorward> adaptr: Excellent. Thanks.
<rhpot1991_laptop> I don't like it to say the least
<adaptr> rhpot1991_laptop: disagree ! XBMC runs lightning fast on his TV
<adaptr> err.. XBOX and TV :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> not as a frontend though, it has to query to change shows constantly
<rhpot1991_laptop> and live tv is questionable as far getting it to work
<adaptr> live TV on an XBOX ?
<adaptr> doubtful....
<rhpot1991_laptop> live tv through your mythtv-backend
<HighNo> adaptr: I would go into it if I knew it would support some dvb-s hd stuff. I will have a thinkpad to be my server soon (this one's display is about to fall into pieces...) and I have a beamer anyway so I would like to see some 1024x768 progressive action
<rhpot1991_laptop> using xbmc as a fronend with the python scripts
<adaptr> ehm, no.. just XMBC, music and videos
<adaptr> mythTV's music section sucks gigantic monkey balls, unfortunately
<rhpot1991_laptop> I like my recording functionality thank you :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> what kind of annoyances do you have?
<adaptr> rhpot1991_laptop: true, if you need it - I don't watch TV for fear my eyes will fall out
<adaptr> it has nothing I particularly want to see  - I don't live in the US :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be better going with xbmc or something then, the real meat behind mythtv are the recordings
<adaptr> annoyances.... oh, well, how about video playlists ? video ranking, and shuffling playlists based on popularity ? how about automatic, inotify-driven, instantaneous database updates
<adaptr> everything, basically, that amaroK has, but for video
<adaptr> how about IMDB queries that WORK :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> most IMDB queries work
<adaptr> I would *run* XBMC if I had an Xbox...
<rhpot1991_laptop> the ones that don't I normally get href="blah blah"
<adaptr> none have worked for me yet
<rhpot1991_laptop> and you can see the numbers you need
<rhpot1991_laptop> pull them out and type them in by hand
<HighNo> adaptr: In my setup of dreams it would automatically get the newest stuff like 'the office' 'simpsons' 'heros' and stuff like that via bittorrent and I'll come home, switch it on whenever I want to and have a great evening of nice tv stuff :-)
<adaptr> 2200 times so far ? no, thanks :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd say about 3/4 of mine work
<alexvd_> adaptr: some people like elisa.  I dont but you can take a look.  It does have some issues
<adaptr> HighNo: yes, my plan exactly
<rhpot1991_laptop> really you have done 2200 imdb queries?
<adaptr> alexvd_: I did take a look, and it refuses to play anything I try to open :)
<alexvd_> yep me too
<adaptr> rhpot1991_laptop: sorry ? isn't it supposed to hit IMDB automatically for anything in the library ?
<adaptr> if not, that's just ....stupid :)
<adaptr> why automate when it doesn't, actually, automate ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> video library?
<adaptr> yers
<rhpot1991_laptop> no it doesn't
<adaptr> :(
<adaptr> now I'm sad...
<rhpot1991_laptop> you go into the video manager, and push right (or enter, I forget) on a video
<rhpot1991_laptop> menu pops up and you choose search IMDB
<adaptr> and there's no way to do it for the entire library ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can modify in mythweb too, might be easier if you have a huge library
<rhpot1991_laptop> not that I know of, but I haven't really looked
<alexvd_> adaptr: yes thier is a script you can run.  search is your friend
<adaptr> sjeesh.... them folks never did think of real downloaders :)
<adaptr> alexvd_: you mean teh goog is my friend ?
<alexvd_> i think its on knoppmyth forums
<rhpot1991_laptop> HighNo: in theory you could script all that out
<Seeker`> Dorward: I dont believe there is a password
<adaptr> alexvd_: thanks, I'll check it out
<Seeker`> Dorward: You can change it using "sudo passwd mythtv" i believe
<adaptr> Seeker`: you can most definitely change it like that, but his point was whether he *should*
<adaptr> AFAIK mythtv uses it only to log in automatically on a headless frontend, or else it never get sused
<adaptr> s/headless/desktopless/
<Seeker`> adaptr: Well, Daviey advised me to do it a while ago, and it doesn't seem ot have borked my system
<HighNo> rhpot1991_laptop: Mee too, it's just the thing I will have to use a notebook and therefore I need a usb receiver. I have satelite but I do want hd.
<HighNo> rhpot1991_laptop: I want the maximum geekness out of it :-)
<rhpot1991_laptop> gets tough there, currently all you can get is svideo out of your satellite system so its technically not HD
<rhpot1991_laptop> keep an eye out for the new hauppauge h.264 usb encoder box
<Dorward> Seeker`: Yup, thanks. I just wanted to make sure it was safe first.
<HighNo> rhpot1991_laptop: the whole setup should be <500 bucks as that's what a technisat HD s2 would cost, which is a twin receiver pvr hd-capable  ethernet connected beast with nice gui and a high waf (woman's acceptance factor)
<Daviey> Seeker`: what did i do?
<Seeker`> Daviey: Got me to set a password for the mythtv user
<rhpot1991_laptop> HighNo: thats gonna be rough cause that tuner is supposed to be $250 on its own I think
<Daviey> Seeker`: did i?
<Daviey> Oh, that was becasue you were having group problems - to help debug..   Didn't mean to do it as a production thing
<HighNo> rhpot1991_laptop: that's half the price - it would be ok. The thinkpad is here without extra cost. I would love to do programming via web frontend on my iphone :-)
<rhpot1991_laptop> HighNo: you should be able to easily operate it headless, mythweb and ssh, though I'm not sure exactly what your needs are
<HighNo> I also think of doing the recordings at the basement and my wife watching her shows in the upper rooms - she would love that
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats what I do, have 2 backends, one in my office, one in the living room.  Each one can access the others recordings, works out real well
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can do similar with just tuners in a backend and a frontend somewhere else, and so on
<Seeker`> Daviey: Yeah, when I was having problems with permissions and burning stuff to DVD
<rhpot1991_laptop> HighNo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport might interest you with the iPhone and what not
<HighNo> rhpot1991_laptop: mostly do programming reordings from dvb-s via a nice webfrontend without use of ssh as my iphone (no jailbreak) don't have one. oh, using the iphone as a mythtv client would be rocking, though that would include transcoding to quicktime stuff...
<HighNo> rhpot1991_laptop: great!
<rhpot1991_laptop> hopefully that will make it into hardy
<rhpot1991_laptop> working on packaging the script up today
<HighNo> now if it would also update my dsl line to greater upstream bandwidht I could watch tv everywhere :-)
<rhpot1991_laptop> GUI and some other features will follow when I am done slacking
<HighNo> I can do iphone testing if you like/need to
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have it (not that version, one on my box) so it generates a podcast feed of whatever you export
<HighNo> My idea was no podcast but simply live viewing on the iphone. I don't want to boot a windows machine to get iTunes sync my phone
<rhpot1991_laptop> supposedly the new version of mythweb will stream via flash with a proper ffmpeg
<rhpot1991_laptop> though I think iPhone lacks flash doesn't it?
<HighNo> I see the script exports files to a certain directory. It would be no problem to do a webfrontend for that directory to have the files be running directly on the iphone
<HighNo> correct - iphone has no flash
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be able to hack up mythweb to point at an ipod encoded directory and try to launch them from mythweb
 * Dorward tries running things from the command line.
<Dorward> Would I be right in remembering that "Parser not found for Codec Id: 94212" is code for "Ha ha, UK person, there is no decoder available for this codec"?
<HighNo> hehe
<HighNo> might be - I'm no UK person :-)
<Dorward> hmm, it seems to be running despite those errors
 * Dorward lets it tick on
<alexvd_> dorward: i think that error is meaningless
<Dorward> alexvd_: I think you're right
<rhpot1991_laptop> HighNo: when the RSS stuff gets added it will be optional, so you would be able to generate the ipod recordings without all the other fluff
<HighNo> nice
<fesha> I have Mythbuntu and every time I go into the guide it crashes can some one help me?
<fesha> I have Mythbuntu and every time I go into the guide it crashes can some one help me?
<fesha> !mythtv Guide chrash
<fesha> !myth tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth tv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fesha> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<fesha> !mythtv guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythtv guide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fesha> !mythtv crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythtv crash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fesha> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<alexvd> fesha: i think i had this problem check your time
<fesha> alexvd: the time is correct
<fesha> alexvd: Do you know much about mythtv? I got everything working it is just when I go to use the guide everything breaks
<alexvd> are you running ati for graphics card
<fesha> Yeah
<alexvd> ok at the time i was having the crash i had ati card
<alexvd> i switched and it fixed it
<alexvd> although I dont think that was the cause
<alexvd> it was 2 years ago
<alexvd> did you do a search on the mythtv-user list on gossammer threads
<fesha> I had MythTv on this system before with that card and I recently just rebuilt the system with a 1tb drive and I so while I was doing I decided to go with the Mythbuntu pakage and now it doesnt work
<alexvd> hmm
<chuk> is mythbuntu 8.04 alpha publically available?
<alexvd> I cant remember how i fixed.  I seem to think it was somethig with the time.  I think I had different timezone or something.
<fesha> chuk: I have 7.10 I dont know about 8.04
<fesha> alexvd: I have the right time and I know for a fact the my card isnt the problem. Thanx for your help though
<alexvd> sorry i couldnt help
<frank23> Is it possible to shrink a xfs partition?
<directhex> no
<directhex> xfs can only grow, never shrink
<frank23> ok. That's what I thought. Just wantd to check
<Tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/181871
<Tuv0k> superm1, yes it still persist
<Tuv0k> Got an email from you , but can't make it out.
<Tuv0k> I've had an accident, and my vision is temorarily impared.
<Tuv0k> Can't help like I would like.
<Tuv0k> But I can confirm that the modules do not compile, and the blaster firmware is still not included
<Tuv0k> So everytime I update the kernel, I have to manually add the blaster file to the firmware in order for the remote to work.
<MythbuntuGuest53> I have a frontend / backend successfully up and running...my purpose is only to play recorded DVD and Music files.
<MythbuntuGuest53> I have successfully connected to a freenas server using nfs
<MythbuntuGuest53> however the NAS keeps failing....drive just disconnect...
<MythbuntuGuest53> the drives are formatted ufs...is this compatible with Mythbuntu if i directly mount into the front/backend box?
<directhex> never heard of ufs
<directhex> hm, it's in the kernel though
<directhex> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/kernel/fs/ufs/ufs.ko
<MythbuntuGuest53> sounds like it might be worth a try
<directhex> "Linux includes a UFS implementation for binary compatibility at the read level with other Unixes, but since there is no standard implementation for the vendor extensions to UFS, Linux does not have full support for writing to UFS."
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-12
<MythbuntuGuest53> sounds pretty iffy
<MythbuntuGuest53> hate to loose all that data I have saved to disk
<MythbuntuGuest53> Thanks for checking
<nails> greetings all.
<nails> I am looking to setup mythtv on ubuntu but have a basic question, How is the linux box cabled in, sat -> linux box -> tv?
<cellwind929> hi, I am trying to install a Hauppage HVR-1600 in ubuntu, I have isntalled the driver, but am on the part where I have to copy the windows firmware files to a linux director and I don't know where that is. here are the instructions im following: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18
<cellwind929> Is it just the /lib/firmware/ directory or is it something else?
<lime4x4> where else do i have to change for 16.9 aspect?
<lime4x4> I changed in mythtv but when watching tv it's in 4.3 asspect
<hansoffate> Hi, anyone here can help me trouble shoot an STB?
<sshirley> hi all
<sshirley> Can anyone tell me why, with my mythbuntu box, whenever i bootup, i ahve to change my video settings (screen type and video driver)? i'll set them but the next time i bootup, the defaults are there.
<Helvasca> I restarted and now I can't acess my backend :(
<hansoffate> hey, anyone here?
<HighNo> hansoffate: yes
<hansoffate> HighNo:
<hansoffate> hey
<HighNo> hansoffate: but most likely I can't help as I am new to mythbuntu. anyway ask a question.
<hansoffate> do you know anythign about setitng up an STB?
<hansoffate> oh ok
<hansoffate> nm
<rhpot1991_laptop> what exactly do you mean by STB
<rhpot1991_laptop> irblasting it
<rhpot1991_laptop> ?
<hansoffate> set top box
<hansoffate> no connecting it via firewire
<hansoffate> rhpot1991:
<hansoffate> rhpot1991_laptop:
<rhpot1991_laptop> hansoffate: I know wiki.mythtv.org has some info
<hansoffate> yea
<hansoffate> i folowed it but it didn't quite work out
<hansoffate> rhpot1991_laptop: it looks like it should be working
<rhpot1991_laptop> not really sure what to tell you haven't ever done that myself sorry
<hansoffate> ahh, its alright, thanks for theh elp anywas
<Helvasca> anyone feeling helpful
<af1> morning everyone
<af1> i finally got my ir blaster working from the command line, and installed the change-channel-lirc script.  do i need to create a second lirc instance to get the remote to ir blaster working?
<af1> seem to be missing one last step
<keescook> superm1: hi! just now back from holiday.  do you still need the lirc sponsoring?
<cmug> Hi. Could someone help me get screensavers installed on mythbuntu 7.10 xfce4 desktop?
<cmug> I only have Bland installed, and installing all kind of rss-glx packages don't show up
<beexwax> hi all
<npurciful> alright put on your thinking caps SVN trunk LiveTV causes buffer underruns but watching record doesn't. it does it only on HDTV, cpu max is 50%
<fuhgawz> hi
<fuhgawz> i have installed mythbuntu 7.10
<fuhgawz> how can i upgrade mythtv to svn version
<fuhgawz> its a tutorial out there
<directhex> mythbuntu.org has a link for setting up svn builds
<npurciful> http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<fuhgawz> thanks
<npurciful> that was a stupid problem to have, i unchecked the 'extra audio buffer'
<grawgraw> Hi.  I want to run myth-tv like an application inside ubuntu, in the mythbuntu setup app, should I check the "ubuntu" tick under "mythtv config" ?
<directhex> you could just install mythtv-frontend in ubuntu
<hads> superm1: Anduin commited the Python bindings last night if it's not too late to do the packaging thing before freeze.
<wotten_> I recently updated the kernel through ubuntu updates and had to reload v4l-dvb......
<wotten_> the module is recognized but I can't get any video out the card....
<wotten_> do I need to re-install the v4l-dvb drivers?
<directhex> did you compile the v4l drivers yourself?
<wotten_> yes...I'm using a dvb card that isn't supported with the kernel release
<wotten_> do I need to un-make something?
<directhex> you need to rebuild hand-made modules after every kernel update
<wotten_> I followed the same instructions I originally used to build it
<Salvat0re> hi
<Salvat0re> anyone can help me
<Salvat0re> i have problem with technotrend s-3200 card tv
<superm1> hads, argh, yeah just barely in time then :)
<superm1> keescook, yeah i od
<superm1> do even
<hads> superm1: Sweet :) Thanks.
<keescook> superm1: okay, so the lirc-ubuntu5-ubuntu6.debdiff from Feb 10 is still valid?  I'll get it building
<superm1> keescook, yeah i havent touched it since then
<keescook> superm1: I don't know squat about dkms, but I like seeing lots of shell code disappear.  ;)  I'll get it uploaded, thanks!
<superm1> keescook, yeah dkms is some awesome stuff, just a pain to get working
<superm1> thanks :)
<keescook> np!  uploaded.  :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-13
<chuk> superm1 - is ubuntu 8.04 avail for public download?
<superm1> chuk, yeah
<chuk> sorry, mythbuntu
<superm1> chuk, oh
<superm1> it needs to me mirrored still
<bkingx> Alright fellers, I seem to be having issues installing.  After I get throught a Standard install, the wizard stops at the final screen to setup the guide and a button to setup MythTV.
<bkingx> I can't seem to find in the firections which to do next.
<bkingx> *directions.
<bkingx> Should I hit Finish or MythTV.
<bkingx> I somehow ned to get to the screen that sets up the database, etc.
<bkingx> Anyone?  Seems when I hit Launch MythTV Setup, it wants to logoff and log back on, then throws an error about adding mythbuntu to /etc/hosts
<bkingx> superm1: Do you have any thoughts?
<superm1> bkingx, try launching it from command line
<bkingx> Hi superm1 .  Kind of the same issue.  Whenever I try to initiate Terminal, it will logoff.
<bkingx> I can't seem to open a terminal window.
<bkingx> Can I launch from Alt-F2?
<superm1> bkingx, yeah
<superm1> but that fact that its doing that is rather odd.
<bkingx> I agree.  Not sure what the deal is.
<npurciful> If i was going to build a deticated backend 2 hdtv tunercard plus commflag what CPU and ram would i look for
<bkingx> Using the same image, I can load it fine in a test VM envirnment
<bkingx> superm1: what is the syntax?
<superm1> mythtv-setup
<superm1> just like that
<bkingx> OK, trying
<bkingx> superm1: says mythbackend must be closed before continuing.
<bkingx> OK or Cancel?
<superm1> well listen to it
<superm1> if you can close the backend then continue
<superm1> otherwise cancel?
<bkingx> Ok, I click OK to close backend and continue.
<bkingx> Then it logs off and logs back in
<bkingx> And back to the LiveCD Desktop
<bkingx> "Could not look up internet address for mythbuntu.  This will prevent Xfce from operating correctly.  It may be possible to correct the problem by adding mythbuntu to the file /etc/hosts on your system"
<bkingx> Continue anyway or Try again
<superm1> wait you're doing this on a livecd?
<superm1> oh i just read scrollback
<superm1> well if its not working, then just go ahead and hit finish
<superm1> let it reboot
<superm1> and you can run the setup then
<superm1> that's odd that its not working though
<bkingx> ok, I'll try that
<bkingx> superm1: no go
<bkingx> GGRRRRRR
<superm1> did u choose a weird hostname
<bkingx> just mythbuntu
<superm1> or something out of ordinary
<superm1> was network workin
<superm1> during install
<bkingx> seemed to be
<bkingx> I;ll try again
<bkingx> Walk through it with me?
<bkingx> superm1: ALright, starting install
<bkingx> superm1: Wizard done, installing now
<npurciful> whoa i just found a htpc with ubuntu 7.1 install?
<bkingx> OK, last step.
<bkingx> npurciful: Really?
<npurciful> yeah
<bkingx> link
<bkingx> ?
<npurciful> http://cgi.ebay.com/Minipc-mini-itx-core-htpc-carputer_W0QQitemZ170193091465QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101#ebayphotohosting
<bkingx> DANG....clicked Launch MythTV Setup and it went to the login screen.
<bkingx> Nice
<npurciful> heh, ubuntu 7.1 that must be the pirated version
<npurciful> and it doesnt have a tuner card
<npurciful> that just makes it a pc then
<npurciful> well it could be a frontend
<npurciful> would a nice lilttle fronted
<superm1> bkingx, it sounds like mythtv is crashing X to me
<bkingx> Yup, seems like that to me too.
<superm1> bkingx, do you have another graphics card you can use?
<bkingx> unfortunately, no.
<superm1> what kind of card right now?
<bkingx> Don't laugh....onboard vga on a DELL gx100
<bkingx> It's my test machine.
<superm1> well you can try to install with safe graphics mode
<superm1> which will resort the driver back to vesa
<bkingx> yeah...or buy a new machine
<npurciful> lol, the htpc also hase 144tb of storage
<npurciful> no, 144000tb
<javatexan> hey anyone home....howdy all!
<javatexan> does mythbuntu run a firewall by default?
<MythbuntuGuest49> Hi, does anyone have a mythtv frontend only setup remotely?
<MythbuntuGuest49> I am having troubles setting up the nfs (or samba) to get the music and videos to work
<MythbuntuGuest49> live tv and recordings work fine
<javatexan> does mythbuntu run a firewall....I can find where iptables is installed, but it doesn't look like its running....Oddly enough I want to turn it off to try something...I cant get another FE to attach to the BE...thought the firewall might be the problem
<baal> hi anyone help me get a ir blaster to work I had it working under fedora so i know its not hardware issue, but seems there are problems with lirc_serial
<baal> im very new to using ubuntu so its a bit hard to figue out what to look for have spent hours googling for a solution and cant seem to find an answer
<npurciful> hey does anyone here know if a 1.2ghz cpu is enough power for 2 hdtv tuners (backend only system)
<baal> npurciful depends on the hdtv tuners but i would think not
<superm1> hd tuners dont take much
<superm1> they just dump a bit stream
<superm1> i've got a 600 mhz or so box
<superm1> that has 3 hd and 2 sd
<npurciful> okay superm1, commflag with be slow
<superm1> well i assumed this was a second backend
<superm1> i dont do commflagging on that backend :)
<npurciful> it will be a primary backend,
<baal> anyone got a irblaster goign ?
<npurciful> well i could do commflag on another backend though
<npurciful> i am looking at a m ITX 1.2ghz with 1g ram 120w power supply
<npurciful> i thinking that 1g ram is probably tomuch
<npurciful> hah the requirements of pchdtv 5500 is 1.2ghz cpu, i wound if that is using NTSC
<superm1> yeah that's using the NTSC
<baal> anyone using IR blaster on a serial port ?
<superm1> baal you'll have better luck posting on the forum
<superm1> its much more active for support
<npurciful> thank for the info superm1
<npurciful> hum i wonder if 120 watt PSU should be big enough
<tritium> Well, this is awful.  mythtv seems to have recorded enough live TV to fill up the disk, and now I can't start the backend.
<rhpot1991> remove some of the files by hand?
<tritium> rhpot1991: which ones?  how?
<rhpot1991> it should leave something like 5% free by default
<tritium> No, unfortunately, the disk is 100% full.
<tritium> excuse the paste:
<tritium> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<tritium> /dev/sda2             292G  277G   65M 100% /
<tritium> varrun                474M  1.2M  473M   1% /var/run
<tritium> varlock               474M     0  474M   0% /var/lock
<tritium> udev                  474M   76K  474M   1% /dev
<tritium> devshm                474M     0  474M   0% /dev/shm
<tritium> lrm                   474M   34M  440M   8% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<tritium> overflow              1.0M   16K 1008K   2% /tmp
<tritium> rhpot1991: are you suggesting I remove recording files?
<tritium> Will that hose up mysql?
<rhpot1991> mysql will get angry if the file system it is on gets filled
<rhpot1991> I'd free up some space, and then run the mysql repair from MCC
<rhpot1991> and then restart your backend
<tritium> thanks, rhpot1991.  I'll try that.
<tritium> free up space how?  delete recording files?
<rhpot1991> if you don't care about them
<rhpot1991> otherwise move them
<rhpot1991> and sort it out
<superm1> rhpot1991, only issue with mythexport i see is the need to run debconf-updatepo
<superm1> otherwise looks good
<rhpot1991> superm1: upload is in progress
<tritium> rhpot1991: how can I run mysql repair?  I only see radio buttons to enable daily cron jobs for various things (mysql tweaks, XFS defrag, database optimization)
<rhpot1991> tritium: hmmm I thought there was a button to do so, let me look
<tritium> Thanks.
<tritium> I hope it's fixable.  It'd be a shame if mythv can kill itself by simply watching TV.
<tritium> kind of defeats the point...
<rhpot1991> you might want to bump the % of HD to leave free
<tritium> I've not seen that setting, but I'll look for it.  I assume it's in the setup somewhere?
<rhpot1991> it should deal with this juts fine, so I am guessing you had something else writing to the HD too
<foxxbuntu> tritium, its in mythtv-setup as I recall
<tritium> foxxbuntu: cool, thanks
<rhpot1991> tritium: unders "advanced management" there is a button that says "optimize tables"
<tritium> rhpot1991: ah, yes, the grayed out one
<tritium> How to un-gray it?
<rhpot1991> click the checkbox under it saying "enable mysql tweaks"
<tritium> okay, done, but still gray
<tritium> Any ideas how to enable that button, rhpot1991?
<rhpot1991> did you apply
<tritium> yes.
<rhpot1991> restart MCC
<rhpot1991> close it and reopen
<rhpot1991> the daily optimization is a good idea too, last checkbox on that page
<tritium> Okay, that did not work.  Restarted MCC, and still grayed out.
<tritium> There, clicking the "Enable daily MythTV databse optimization/repair" enabled the button
<tritium> Okay, clicked the button, and it appears to have done something so quickly, that I sense it may have failed.
<tritium> What should I see when I click that button, other than MCC flashing for 0.25 seconds?
<superm1> its a very quick procedure actually
<tritium> Really?  Okay...
<rhpot1991> superm1: mine throws up a terminal which runs through the tables
<superm1> on hardy though...
<superm1> right?
<rhpot1991> I'm still on gutsy for my mythbox
<tritium> well, mythweb is still showing me "Database Error" after trying to restart the backend.
<rhpot1991> tritium: what are you on?
<tritium> I'm on gutsy.
<rhpot1991> superm1: it executes myth.rebuilddatabase.pl right?
<rhpot1991> no, wait thats not it
<superm1> beats me, laga wrote that code
<rhpot1991> tritium run it by hand: launch a terminal and run optimize_mythdb.pl
<tritium> I try to restart the frontend, and it doesn't go to the normal start screen.  It asks me for my preferred language, and then tries to configure mysql stuff, and then quits.
<tritium> okay, trying...
<tritium> rhpot1991: where is that?  It's not in my $PATH.
<tritium> only one I find is under /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<rhpot1991> run that one
<rhpot1991> I moved mine to /usr/local/bin, it looks like MCC puts a copy in /etc/cron.daily
<tritium> I moved mine to /root/, and chmod +x it
<tritium> Here's the error:
<tritium> DBI connect('database=mythconverg:host=localhost;mysql_emulated_prepare=1','mythtv',...) failed: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) at /root/optimize_mythdb.pl line 59
<tritium> Cannot connect to database:
<tritium> invoke-rc.d mysql restart seems to have helped.
<tritium> now, optimize perl script seems to be running
<rhpot1991> did you free some space up already?
<tritium> I deleted some music files, but I have very little to purge.  This is strictly a mythtv box.  Nothing else is writing to disk.
<rhpot1991> well you are gonna want to make sure there is space before you continue
<rhpot1991> or you risk trashing your mysql
<tritium> How?  Will mysql break if I delete recording files?
<tritium> That's the vast majority of the disk usage.
<rhpot1991> that can be fixed easily
<tritium> If I could just delete one recording, it would free up a ton of space.
<tritium> Okay, I'll do that.
<tritium> hmm, I'm at 81% free, having not deleted anything manually
<tritium> something must have done something there
<rhpot1991> you got something funky going on
<tritium> looks like that huge live TV recording got deleted when I ran the script
<rhpot1991> tritium: try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<rhpot1991> to see if it brings mysql back up, then you can try to optimize the tables again
<tritium> rhpot1991: okay, thanks
<tritium> actually, the backend restarted properly now, and mythweb was able to connect
<tritium> I might run down to the HTPC, and see if the frontend appears to be working
<rhpot1991> mysql will try to shut down to preserve data if there is a problem
<rhpot1991> prob what happened
<superm1> tritium, it sounds like it was right about to clear that recording
<superm1> if it did it automatically when yo ustarted things back up
<rhpot1991> either way optimizing the db daily is a good idea
<tritium> superm1: cool
<rhpot1991> I'd bump the % to leave free on the HD a little bit too
<tritium> Thank you both very much for your help.  I sincerely appreciate it.
<rhpot1991> no problem
<tritium> I appear to be in decent shape at this point.
<tritium> I often idle here.  Please let me know if there's anything I can do to return the favor.
<superm1> tritium, the biggest thing would be to try to answer easy questions in here
<superm1> if none of us are around, and such
<superm1> and you see something pop up that you can answer
<tritium> I sure will, as I am able.
<tritium> I'll return shortly.
<afm> where is the roms/game directory expected to be?
<afm> the setup never askes for a location
<afm> ah...has menu settings, but the disc never actually installed...
<frank32> afm: there is info about that in the mythtv wiki.
<afm> yeah...i was reading the install notes.  nothign was in there
<afm> thanks
<frank32> afm: I think mythbuntu just installs myth-game
<afm> yes, but non of the required apps associated
<afm> xmame-common xmame-gl xmame-sdl xmame-tools xmame-x
<afm> also a user based rom path, and not global config per se
<frank32> afm: hmm yeah I think you have to install the emulators yourself...
<afm> :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythGame
<frank32> afm: mythgame is just an interface to start the emus
<frank32> afm: lots more here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythGameEmulationSetup
<afm> thanks
<bkingx> Hi guys....finally making some progress on some new equipment.  I get a Grub loading, please wait  ...... Error 2 after the first reboot after installing.  Any thoughts?
<pdragon> check your boot order in the BIOS
<pdragon> you have any USB devices plugged in?
<bkingx> pdragon: only usb mouse
<bkingx> boot order is CD, HDD, Flobby
<pdragon> hmm... dunno. saw an error like that once when i was trying to boot from a USB device or if i even had a usb drive plugged in
<pdragon> crappy motherboard :p
<bkingx> No doubt
<pdragon> you have more than one HDD in the computer? some BIOS's let you further define HDD boot order and if the main drive isn't there it could be a problem
<pdragon> that's about the extent of where i can see the problem may be
<pdragon> tried installing another OS or just regular Ubuntu on the machine?
<sslashes> can mythtv use a mixer control besides "Master" and "PCM"?
<bkingx> OK, I have the Live CD in and booted, how can I go look at the grub entries on the HDD?
<adac2> does enable the vnc server in the mythbuntu-control-centre not work?
<adac2>  I try to connect to my backend server but i get this error: Database error was: Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'172.16.0.3' (using password: YES)
<adac2> what can I do?
<rhpot1991> has it ever worked?  are you using the correct password?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-14
<adac2> rhpot1991: no it never worked. I'm using the right password, yes
<adac2> rhpot1991: maybe on the server the access to the database is restricted?
<adac2> rhpot1991: how can I check that?
<rhpot1991> check that MySQL service is enabled in MCC
<rhpot1991> launch MCC
<rhpot1991> click system services
<rhpot1991> and its the last one in there
<adac2> rhpot1991: it is not there
<rhpot1991> go on?
<adac2> rhpot1991: may you can tell me the terminal command for that?
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu-control-centre will launch it
<rhpot1991> but it needs x
<rhpot1991> what do you mean "its not there" the options not, MCC isn't, the option is disabled?
<adac2> rhpot1991: ahh i see: mythbuntu-control-centre == mcc
<adac2> lol
<adac2> :)
<adac2> rhpot1991: it is all enabled
<rhpot1991> double check your password with /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<adac2> rhpot1991: it seems it is safed encrypted there
<adac2> tehe password
<adac2> *the
<rhpot1991> might need sudo to open the file
<rhpot1991> sudo nano mysql.txt
<rhpot1991> when you are in that directory
<adac2> rhpot1991: no it is still encrypted
<adac2> rhpot1991: no it is not encrypted...it IS the password
<adac2> but why??
<adac2> I set another one
<adac2> when i installed it
<rhpot1991> did you set the mysql root?
<rhpot1991> I think it normally asks you for that
<alexvd_> how do I enable verbose logging to troubleshoot the frontend freezing at 30 minute intervals.  Its on a slavebackend/frontend and I send the logs to the main mythbackend
<adac2> rhpot1991: yeah it asked my at installation time to give the password for the mysql database...but now it is a differernt one...son't know why?
<adac2> *don't
<adac2> how do I access ro videos on my backend?
<adac2> *TO
<adac2> is there an option in the frontend to set?
<rhpot1991> it was prob the root password you set, try using that one for your mythtv mysql user
<rhpot1991> the one in the file that is
<rhpot1991> when you setup the frontend initially you tell it the ip that the backend is located on
<rhpot1991> and the mysql user and password to use
<rhpot1991> should handle the rest fairly smoothly provided everything is ok
<adac2> rhpot1991: I probably did it to fast and made a mistake...but hey now it works! thx for your help!
<rhpot1991> no prob
<afm> anyone with mame working on an amd64 system?
<afm> ahh just got sdlmame and sdlmame-tools for x64...is kxmame truely need? perhaps just libs? i dont run kde
<tritium> Good evening.  Is there built-in support for exporting recordings to CD/DVD in mythtv?  Or do I need to download something like nuvexport to accomplish that?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-15
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: that package should be done, dunno if it takes a while for it to hit apt or not though
<Tuv0k> updates are dry atm
<rhpot1991> what happens if you apt-cache search for it
<Tuv0k> I did get the backend from launchpad though
<rhpot1991> I know superm1 got the perl upnp done a few days ago, had to get it in before the feature freeze
<Tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/191459/
<Tuv0k> says "in progress"
<Tuv0k> and thats for filing it as a bug!
<Tuv0k> thanks
<rhpot1991> so do both of mine
<rhpot1991> dunno when they get switched
<rogue780_> superm1, hi
<Tuv0k> unable to update libmyth-perl
<MythbuntuGuest65> im using mythbuntu but how do i get in my xfce ?
<adaptr> install xubuntu-desktop
<adaptr> if your actual question was anything like it looked like to me....
<MythbuntuGuest65> better downloaded xubuntu and installed mythbuntu with apt
<adaptr> next time, download mythbuntu and install that :)
<MythbuntuGuest65> damm i love debian - commercial crap
<Tuv0k> lirc-modules-source is still missing the /lib/firmware/haup-ir-blaster.bin in order for the remote to work at all
<Tuv0k> the package however does not fail to compile, just does not have this important file
<Sadarax> My hauppauge pvr-150 is not showing up when I try to run the mythtv setup. I have the ivtv-utils installed, but still nothing. Suggestions?
<Tuv0k> yeah
<Tuv0k> I just posted remote info for that remote
<Tuv0k> I have the same one
<Tuv0k> lirc-modules-source is still missing the /lib/firmware/haup-ir-blaster.bin in order for the remote to work at all
<Tuv0k> you must have that file
<Tuv0k> whether you use the blaster or not
<Sadarax> I'm not worried about the remote (I don't have one).
<Sadarax> Oh, so I need that just to get the card to detect?
<Tuv0k> not the card, the remote
<Sadarax> I don't think I was clear that, when doing the setup and picking my video source, the card does not detect
<Tuv0k> if you have one
<Sadarax> I don't have a remote, just the card
<Tuv0k> the video source is not the card
<Sadarax> Obviously
<Tuv0k> that would be the channels
<Tuv0k> you can add the card straight from the frontend
<Sadarax> Yeah, that is where the problem is happening
<Sadarax> In the past (with KnoppMyth), I just pick PVR-150 in the from end and my card is detected
<Sadarax> This time in MythBuntu, it is not happening (detection failed)
<Tuv0k> you have to go to "capture cards"
<Tuv0k> "new capture card"
<Sadarax> Thanks, but that is the problem. I do that, exactly, and when I try to add the card there, it fails to detect
<Tuv0k> card type
<Tuv0k> video device
<Tuv0k> = /dev/video0
<Tuv0k> or =/dev/video1
<Tuv0k> just had to do it again myself
<Tuv0k> I have a webcam hooked up, and sometimes it steals the /dev/video0 slot
<Tuv0k> then I have to reselect my pvr-150 as /dev/video1
<Tuv0k> its a pain sometimes
<Tuv0k> hope that helps
<Sadarax> Hmm, I don't think I picked /dev/video1 last time. I will try again
<Sadarax> Thanks.
<Tuv0k> np
<Sadarax> (I can't try now, I'm not home yet)
<Tuv0k> we have the easiest card to use with mythtv
<Tuv0k> well I'll be here
<toorima> Tuv0k: i have the same problem but its the analog part of my pchdtv5500 that steals video0 and I fixed it by blacklisting the module and then load it later in the boot process
<toorima> that way the pvr150 allways gets video0
<Sadarax> pchdtv? What is that? a remote of some type?
<toorima> Sadarax: its a capture card for hdtv
<Sadarax> Ah, okay
<toorima> i have a pvr150 for sd channels and a pchdtv5500 for hd channels
<Sadarax> toorima, nice setup. Probably easier that finding a dual HD/Analog card.
<Sadarax> Though I was considering getting a Fusion 5 HD card, since they seem to be very well supported
<toorima> well the pchdtv5500 is dual hd/sd but i had the pvr150 from my first mythtv box so i dont use the analog part of the pchdtv5500
<toorima> and the sd part of the pchdtv5500 is only software based so the quality isnt as good as a pvr150 because of its hardware decoder
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-16
<MythbuntuGuest78> hi
<MythbuntuGuest78> im using mythtv but i want to mount a networkdriver automaticly how do i do that ?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest78, what do you mean mount a network driver?  You mean a network drive?  Is it NFS or SAMBA?
<superm1> rogue780, hi
<superm1> long time no see
<MythbuntuGuest78> tgm4883_laptop its a sambaserver
<MythbuntuGuest78> its a fileserver that i need tot mount
<tgm4883_laptop> i assume you want to mount it at boot?
<MythbuntuGuest78> yea , but fstab is reading before the network is up so i cant add it in there
<tgm4883_laptop> thats odd
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, it shouldn't be
<tgm4883_laptop> unless its a wireless connection
<MythbuntuGuest78> no but it just wont work so i need it to put it somewhere else
<tgm4883_laptop> can you mount it from the command line?
<MythbuntuGuest78> ye
<tgm4883_laptop> what command are you using to mount?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, ping
<MythbuntuGuest78> sudo mount "//192.168.21.10/_-_-_ Films 1 _-_-_" /home/steven/server/Films1 -o uid=1000,password=media,username=mediacenter
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, and that works?
<MythbuntuGuest78> yes
<MythbuntuGuest18> yes it works perfectly
<MythbuntuGuest18> i have added it in a file called mount.sh but its needed to execute automaticly when the pc starts
<tgm4883_laptop> is this a mythbuntu install or a ubuntu install with mythtv added?
<MythbuntuGuest18> mythbuntu
<directhex> network mounts DO work from fstab
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest18, how did you add it to fstab?
<MythbuntuGuest18> yes but i always get an error
<tgm4883_laptop> what error, and what is the fstab line?
<MythbuntuGuest18> [mntent]: line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad
<MythbuntuGuest18> "//192.168.21.10/_-_-_ Muziek _-_-_" /home/steven/server/Muziek -o uid=1000,password=media,username=mediacenter
<directhex> what's the line? /me suspects the spaces are to blame
<directhex> hang on, that's nothing like an fstab line
<tgm4883_laptop> thats wrong
<MythbuntuGuest18> it aint my server its a shared server 30 clients in this building
<tgm4883_laptop> should look something like this
<tgm4883_laptop> /server/share /mountpoint smbfs userid=foo,passwd=bar,rw 0 0
<directhex> CIFS!
<directhex> SMBFS IS DEAD!
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex is right
<tgm4883_laptop> i just quickly copied and pasted a command
<MythbuntuGuest18> hang on ill try
<directhex> /despair/SharedData    /media/despair  cifs    auto,iocharset=utf8     0       0
<directhex> that's straight from my desktop
<directhex> target     mountpoint     filesystem     options     0     0
<directhex> ^ that's how an fstab line should look
<tgm4883_laptop> I think his line was close though
<MythbuntuGuest18> same error
<directhex> i *suspect* (but don't hold me to this) that you should manage your spaces using '\ ', i.e. //192.168.21.10/_-_-_\ Muziek\ _-_-_
<tgm4883_laptop> "//192.168.21.10/_-_-_ Muziek _-_-_" /home/steven/server/Muziek cifs -o uid=1000,password=media,username=mediacenter 0 0
<directhex> NO -o STANZA!
<tgm4883_laptop> blarg
 * tgm4883_laptop crawls into a whole
<tgm4883_laptop> f
<tgm4883_laptop> hole
<directhex> If the name of the mount
<directhex>        point contains spaces these can be escaped as ‘\040’.
<directhex> from man fstab
<tgm4883_laptop> if you couldn't tell
 * tgm4883_laptop uses NFS
<directhex> tgm4883, you don't use -o for nfs mounts either!
<tgm4883_laptop> i know
<tgm4883_laptop> I was just trying to adapt his line
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't use most of that stuff
<MythbuntuGuest18> same error @ //192.168.21.10/_-_-_/040Muziek/040_-_-_ /home/steven/server/Muziek cifs -o uid=1000,password=media,username=mediacenter 0 0
<tgm4883_laptop> post the error
<tgm4883_laptop> and no -o
<MythbuntuGuest18> [mntent]: line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad
<tgm4883_laptop> well, bad and not available are two different things
<MythbuntuGuest18> retrying with upper case share name
<tgm4883_laptop> remove the -o and try again
<directhex> \040 not /040
<MythbuntuGuest18> new error hang on : retrying with upper case share name / mount error 6 = No such device or address / Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<directhex> why are you retying with upper case? what about the above made it look like an upper case issue? O_o
<tgm4883_laptop> /192.168.21.10/_-_-_\040Muziek\040_-_-_ /home/steven/server/Muziek cifs uid=1000,password=media,username=mediacenter 0 0
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, ^^ hows that?
<directhex> that looks correct to me
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest18, try that line ^^
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, does man fstab say anything about special characters?
<MythbuntuGuest18> hang on i think i got something
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest18, you a long-time windows user, out of interest?
<MythbuntuGuest18> i use both
<MythbuntuGuest18> rebooting mediacenter and then ill let ya know ive it works
<MythbuntuGuest18> it works :D
<MythbuntuGuest18> thanks guys !
<MythbuntuGuest18> http://pastebin.ca/905806
<rogue780> superm1, been busy w/work
<superm1> rogue780, ah
<superm1> back around for a bit then?
<superm1> :)
<rogue780> a bit more, yes
<rogue780> I like how mythbuntu has come along. I've got two friends set up with it
<superm1> aweomse :)
<superm1> well you're just in time to test alpha2 if you'd like
<superm1> of 8.04
<rogue780> sounds good
<rogue780> off topic but...anyone know of a good way to dynamically allocate an array of objects?
<superm1> malloc?
<rogue780> hmm...I should look into that
<Kargarian> Hello anyone here?
<Tuv0k> superm1, thx for your work
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/191459
<darthanubis> is there a package for this yet?
<superm1> source package
<superm1> probably not acked by admins yet
<superm1> darthanubis, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=upnp
<superm1> you can build it locally if you want until the archive admins ack it
<tgm4883_laptop> keescook, ping
<termitor> hello
<termitor> some one else can help my on xmvc + nvidia + mplayer (gutsy)
<tgm4883_laptop> termitor, no one can help you
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you state the problem
<termitor> tgm4883: simply (my english is bad) use mplayer -vo xvmc some.vid , and /etc/X11/XcMCConfig = libXvMCNVIDIA.so.1 , gutsy + backport
<termitor> and mplayer say video : no video ! no more info about mplayer
<termitor> vo_xvmc: X-Video extension 2.2
<termitor> vo_xvmc: X-Video MotionCompensation Extension version 1.1
<tgm4883_laptop> termitor, what video card?
<termitor> Couldn't open video filter 'pp'.
<termitor> 7600gs drivers nvidia-new
<termitor> tgm4883: some -vf option need ?
<termitor> or vc option ?
<matt_d> I'm looking to move from my custom myth setup to mythbuntu (to simplify OS and myth updates).  I'm currently running myth trunk, and upstream now has a 0.21-fixes branch.  So is are the weekly trunk builds now going to track this new 0.21 branch?
<superm1> matt_d, starting this weekend yeah
<superm1> they are already tracked in hardy
<matt_d> thanks!  Just to confirm ... the sources at "http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu", are actually tracking 0.21 now?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> about a week old
<rhpot1991> superm1: for the record, I had dpkg fail and had to apt-get -f install to make it finish up when upgrading to trunk
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah i know why
<superm1> it's fixed in hardy
<rhpot1991> alrighty
<superm1> and will show up in this weekend's build
<superm1> this whole libnet-upnp-perl in NEW sucks though for people
<superm1> they can't install mythbackend in hardy until it shows up
<rhpot1991> whats that mean exactly?
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<matt_d> cool.  just curious how will you switch to the real trunk once you want to move back to that.   Or is it "buyer beware" for people using them? :)
<rhpot1991> how long will that take?
<superm1> matt_d, well honestly haven't thought that far out
<matt_d> :P
<superm1> there have been tons of complications living in the present
<superm1> so you know
<superm1> rhpot1991, too long
<superm1> because its a weekend
<rhpot1991> I hope I can fix my multiple backend issue without dropping wifi, been slacking and haven't tried anything yet
<rhpot1991> gonna go watch some recordings, maybe I'll mess with it after that
<matt_d> superm1, would you recommend I jump straight to the hardy alpha then?  I've been running myth svn for ages, and submit some patches here and there.  I'm pretty comfortable living on the edge (of myth anyway).
<superm1> matt_d, yeah the one we just posted on mythbuntu.org ~2hrs ago
<matt_d> ok, thanks mate
<superm1> you're gonna have some issues with updates for a few days though i'll warn
<superm1> so just be wary
<superm1> that's what rhpot1991 and i were just saying
<superm1> since libnet-upnp-perl is in source NEW still
<matt_d> what kinda update?  you mean hold off on doing any apt-get uprades for a bit?
<superm1> moreover, just avoid updates until they are all resolvable
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> hold off for ~week or so
<Lossif> hey for some reason, right after I rebooted my mythbox, my sound will only play for livetv and dvd's but nothing else, no mythvideo or music
<matt_d> cool.   Is there a mailing list where these types of things are discussed?
<superm1> matt_d, well we have a mailing list, but its not very active
<superm1> that's a good idea to announce that there though
<matt_d> ok.
<superm1> ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com
<matt_d> btw, I really like the look of mythbuntu.  I started my adventure with myth a year a go, and cobbled it together from kubuntu.   But it's a bit of a mess ... I'm hopeful that something more standard will be easier to keep undercontrol. :)
<Lossif> oh, and I am using digital output for the sound...
<superm1> matt_d, thanks.  if you have any suggestions, or if your an artsy kinda guy that wants to help with the look anywhere on anything, we're very open to those sorts of things
<superm1> Lossif, try resetting your receiver
<superm1> like power cycle it
<superm1> and if that doesnt work you can try putting in an ~/.asoundrc like this
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4634/
<Lossif> well the mythbox plays sound with live tv
<Lossif> and with dvd's just not anything I ripped or dloaded
<Lossif> or any of my mp3's
<Lossif> and it did earileir today
<superm1> yeah this takes effect box wide
<superm1> its an override
<matt_d> superm1, cool ... I'm more of a technical/coder type of guy.  My myth setup uses mythwelcome and autoshutdown/startup and that's the area I've submitted most of my myth patches.  So will be interested to see how easy this setup is with mythbuntu.  I'll let you know
<superm1> matt_d, well there is no automated setup for a lot of that - that's one of those "we'll get to it when we can", but its fairly easy to activate mythwelcome at least
<superm1> matt_d, perhaps you'll be able to help us in integrating items for getting those sorts of things in place
<superm1> matt_d, you'll be able to activate mythwelcome in /etc/mythtv/session-settings at least
<superm1> documentation may not indicate that as well as it should
<matt_d> yeah I'd be interested in helping.  I was poking around the code projects in launchpad.  But I don't really know how the pieces hang together.  I'm pretty familiar with the ubuntu/debian way of doing things, but have not helped doing any direct packaging/building
<superm1> well dont worry about the packaging itself, i'm a MOTU so i handle that part
<superm1> once you get things setup, drop in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev and myself or another dev can try to start to walk you through how the code works
<superm1> and where items would need to be placed codewise to cover different things
<matt_d> ok.  I was just going to say the same.  once I get a feel of how it hangs together (e.g. the control center) ... I'll probably get a better idea.   thanks for your help.
<superm1> no prob.  best of luck :)
<Lossif> superm1: I just updated the ~/.asoundrc and rebooted... lets hope it works
<Lossif> nope still no sound with anything other than tv and DVD
<superm1> Lossif, well set the other apps to use the alsa:default device
<superm1> rather than spdif (like you probably had before)
<superm1> and this should force them to work through spdif (indirectly)
<Lossif> any idea why it would suddenly stop working after a reboot?
<superm1> Lossif, couldn't tell you why, but i've run into the same problems in the past
<superm1> that's why i personally switched to this way of doing things
<superm1> its much more consistent
<Lossif> I had alsa selected already...
<superm1> alsa:default?
<superm1> or alsa:spdif?
<Lossif> ...
<Lossif> one sec...
<pteague> which do you think would generate more heat? a sata i/o card or a hauppage pvr-500 ?
<Lossif> is this what you had in mind for the ~/.asoundrc ?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> that's what is in my ~/.asoundrc
<superm1> for the user that i run mythfrontend as
<Lossif> superm1: thanks for you help, its getting late  and I will ahve to tackle this tomorrow, thanks alot though!
<superm1> Lossif, no prob, hopefully that fix eventually works for you
<superm1> Lossif, its worked great for me for almost 2 years :)
<Lossif> well lets hope!
<rxd> i was testing enabling mythlcdserver and the resolution after selecting them..now  i get blank screen how do i take them back..are the config written in the mysql database that i can change them?
<matt_d> I know this is a tough one.  But can anyone recommend a filesystem for my video partition.  I've always only every used ext3, but I'm considering JFS or XFS.     Or should I just stick with ext3? :)
<rhpot1991> I use xfs
<rhpot1991> its better to use xfs or jfs cause they handle large file better
<rhpot1991> though ext3 is generally more stable, so pick your poison
<rxd> i got blank screen after testing enabling mythlcdserver and resolution how do i get them back
<matt_d> thanks.  You personally had any issues with xfs?
<rhpot1991> none that weren't my fault and sheer stupidity
<rhpot1991> I was mounting a usb drive wrong and had it corrupting things every time it would power down
<rhpot1991> you are pretty safe with xfs I would say, but ext3 is the best as far as recovery options goes
<matt_d> thanks!
<matt_d> <stupid question> I'm trying to install mythbuntu on a system without a mouse.  Any idea how to get focus to the "Install mythbuntu" icon on the desktop after the live CD boots?  :)
<rhpot1991> tab not doign it?
<matt_d> nope
<matt_d> I can ctrl+esc to open the "applications menu".
<matt_d> but the "install myth" option isn't there.
<matt_d> it's probably a std gnome thing... but I'm not a gnome user.
<rhpot1991> I've never tried actually, might be quicker to just go get a mouse than wait for an answer
<matt_d>  I found an "install" option under the system menu. :)
<TGKnIght> hello
<TGKnIght> trying to download latest iso for mythbuntu AMD64
<TGKnIght> but file is not found
<TGKnIght> anyone have a torrent link
<superm1> 8.04?
<superm1> or 7.10?
<superm1> TGKnIght, ^
<TGKnIght> hi
<TGKnIght> sorry yeah i didn't read what the alpha has
<superm1> the alpha2 is 8.04
<superm1> which mirror did you try?
<TGKnIght> was gonna just get 7.10 for now
<TGKnIght> http://linuxtracker.org/download.php?id=4768&name=mythbuntu-7.10-amd64.torrent
<superm1> just grab a direct link
<superm1> seems the torrents are out of date
<superm1> we have ~10 mirrors, so you should get decent speed
<TGKnIght> where is a list of mirrors, the links on mythbuntu.org not working for me? http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-amd64.iso
<superm1> turn off your adblock plus
<TGKnIght> is off
<TGKnIght> and i tried in naked ie too
<superm1> noscript?
<superm1> its a redirect to load balance
<TGKnIght> only use abp
<superm1> so something on your end is filtering it
<TGKnIght> turned off greasemonkey maybe  i had something inthere
<TGKnIght> :-/
<superm1> worked?
<TGKnIght> not yet
<rhpot1991> firefox has a safe mode flag
<rhpot1991> --safe-mode IIRC
<rhpot1991> starts it without any extensions
<TGKnIght> k i had a shortcut
<superm1> yeah the redirect/loadbalance is javascript
<superm1> so
<TGKnIght> heh no
<TGKnIght> All add-ons have been disabled by safe mode.
<TGKnIght> wtf i was able to download the other day
<TGKnIght> lemme try from my web server sorry for the hassle but thanks for the help :)
<TGKnIght> yeah it worked on there thanks for the help
<TGKnIght> maybe my hosts file is blocking it
<superm1> well google analytics is used for it
<superm1> so if you are filtering that
<TGKnIght> wierd part was i added it to trusted sites in my ie and it wouldnt' work there either
<TGKnIght> oh well
<TGKnIght> thanks for the help bye
<Sadarax> I have been having trouble connecting to my Mythbuntu box recently via VNC. (Thread about it here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/vnc-through-ssh-tunnel-connection-problems-after-apt-upgrade-621538/#post3058920).
<Sadarax> It happened around the same time as the new kernel images/modules came out around a few days ago
<superm1> hardy or gutsy?
<superm1> oh looks like gutsy
<superm1> (it's entirely broken for hardy atm)
<Sadarax> mythbuntu 7.10
<superm1> look at your Xorg.0.log
<superm1> thats where the vnc module loads
<superm1> for mythbuntu
<Sadarax> What should I be looking for there?
<superm1> any errors about loading that module
<Sadarax> I even tried using ssh with -X (for x11 forwarding) but I got a "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" error
<superm1> if you're going to X forward, you may need to use the -Y
<superm1> additionally
<Sadarax> Oh, thanks
<Sadarax> Hmm, same error
<superm1> well that should fix apps randomly crashing from X forwarding
<superm1> but that way you are starting VNC
<superm1> that's not necessary
<superm1> you should have X listening on the vnc port already when you configured vnc in mythbuntu
<Sadarax> I don't quite understand. I have been doing this tunneling through SSH with VNC for years now
<superm1> yeah i'm just saying the way it was pre-setup, you didnt need to do it like that
<Sadarax> Okay. I am willing to try different configurations, but I am just wondering why it was working and then suddenly stopped.
<Sadarax> Do you have a suggestion on how to get VNC working again?
<superm1> well start out by making sure its listening after you launch that binary
<superm1> with netstat
<Sadarax> Well, I don't see anything in netstat for vnc or the word tight
<Sadarax> And looking at my ~/.vnc/ log file, I see a bunch of errors
<Sadarax> Just like I have posted in that thread there
<superm1> those are from you killing the X server it looks like though
<superm1> the first warnings aren't a big deal it looks like
<Sadarax> Like I said, I cannot see any reference to VNC in netstat output. What do I do now?
<rxd> enable VNC, do netstat -tap | grep inetd see if 5900 is there
<superm1> well inetd might not be there
<superm1> but netstat -tap | grep 5900
<superm1> would be sufficient
<rxd> if i mess up settings and get blank screen running backend and frontend how do i fixed it, is there a conf file to bring back original settings
<Sadarax> Well, since i put the desktop on number 9, I see the result for (netstat -tap | grep 590): tcp        0      0 *:5909                  *:*                     LISTEN     5639/Xtightvnc
<rxd> Xtightvnc localhost;9
<Sadarax> rxd, were you asking a different question, or were you replying to me?
<rxd> replying to you
<Sadarax> Oh
<Sadarax> Yeah, this is the command I use to start VNC on my remote machine: tightvncserver :9 -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16
<rxd> and it works
<Sadarax> It worked for years until just a few days ago
<Sadarax> Then I connect via ssh using the -L 5900:localhost:5909
<Sadarax> Then I use a VNC viewer on my local machine and connect to vnc:/127.0.0.1:0 and it opens right up
<rxd> i don't understand, like you're port forwarding?
<Sadarax> Yeah
<Sadarax> I use ssh to encrypt the vnc signal
<rxd> hmm i have not done it yet maybe it will work
<Sadarax> But here is something... I can't even use X11 forwarding. That is not a VNC problem.
<MythbuntuGuest85> HI! i have installed mythtv but my subtitles are SO BIG , how do i set is smaller
<MythbuntuGuest85> hm
<nibbles> is finland considered eastern or western europe (for mythtv channel setup)
<directhex> northern!
<nibbles> i dont think there's that option...
<MythbuntuGuest85> for setting the subs smaller ?
<levander_> When I try to view a dvd, in mythfrontend.log I get: "Failed to open DVD device at /dev/dvd".  Do I need to change the device file for my dvd drive in setup?  How do I figure out what the correct device file is?
<levander> I didn't have a registered nick when I typed that.  Did yall see it?
<levander> When I try to view a dvd, in mythfrontend.log I get: "Failed to open DVD device at /dev/dvd". Do I need to change the device file for my dvd drive in setup? How do I figure out what the correct device file is?
<[nrx]> hey guys. I manually removed files from /var/lib/mytthv/recordings/ but now the backend keeps thinking they're there. Any ideas?
<[nrx]> i've tried hitting delete on the backend/web front end/ but they keep coming back in the listings even though the files aren't there.
<levander> Well, I figured it out.  My dvd drive isn't plugged into its SATA port inside the computer.
<MythbuntuGuest14> good morning
<MythbuntuGuest14> getting ready to install 8.02alpha and wondered if there is a good howto for setting up firewire capture from a STB
<MythbuntuGuest14> i have already verified that its working with plugreport and firewire_tester but could not get it working reliably with 0.20.2
<MythbuntuGuest14> TIA
<alexvd_> anyone successfully doing sleep/hibernate on a slavebackend/ frontend with the happaugge silver remote.  What script are you using and where are you placing it?
<Lossif> superm1: Last night I was having issues with my mythvideo not playing sound while mythtv was... well I did everything you said, and then went ahead and un-muted everything in alsamixer and IT NOW WORKS!!!
<Lossif> thanks alot man!
<superm1> Lossif, no prob
<superm1> do me a favor and make a wiki entry about it?
<superm1> on help.ubuntu.com?
<superm1> so that way have a link to point people at in the future if this comes up
<superm1> well not if, when
<Aquahallic> anyone here running SVN?
<Aquahallic> is there some how-to docs on setting up the newest builds to get all the newer features with mythbuntu??
<superm1> switch to hardy
<superm1> newer builds and newer features are there
<Aquahallic> from gutsy?
<superm1> yeah if you want the newer features of mythbuntu you need to do that
<superm1> if you want just newer trunk mythtv
<superm1> there is a weeklybuilds repo
<Aquahallic> well... I remember I used to use knoppmyth and it had stuff like mythburn and all that
<superm1> mythburn is what mytharchive used to be
<superm1> mytharchive replaces that
<Aquahallic> but with mythburn there was a web interface
<superm1> yeah that never got ported over upstream
<Aquahallic> ahh
<superm1> i expect that when 0.21 comes out, there is a fair share of stuff that just "isn't" going to work in knoppmyth
<superm1> unless they update their patches
<Aquahallic> so if I'm running mythbuntu 7.10 are there some docs on how to get the newest features?? (weekly builds) I guess you call it??
<superm1> yeah its on the website
<superm1> mythbuntu.org
<superm1> weekly builds
<superm1> that gets you newer mythtv builds, if you want newer mythbuntu features (testing features), you'll just need to upgrade to hardy to do that
<Aquahallic> so with the standard install of 7.10 I'm using the trunk builds of mythtv??
<superm1> no
<superm1> you're using -fixes
<superm1> you can activate trunk from how its described on the website
 * Aquahallic still doesn't understand all these different builds and naming conventions....:|
<superm1> well -fixes is stable
<superm1> -trunk is development
<superm1> so if you have stability issues with the existing builds, you can turn on those -fixes ones
<superm1> if you want to test the newer mythtv features, you can turn on -trunk
<superm1> if you want to test newer mythbuntu features, you can switch to hardy
<Aquahallic> and there's a readme on mythbuntu.org for switching to Hardy and/or -trunk?
<superm1> switching to -trunk is just a matter of adding the repo, switching to hardy is the standard ubuntu procedure
<Aquahallic> actually... let me ask this
<Aquahallic> is there somewhere I can go and read/compare what's different.. what ya get on the different builds??
<superm1> yeah
<Aquahallic> gotta link?
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Release_Notes_-_0.21
<Aquahallic> kewl...:)
<Aquahallic> does hardy have sipie?
<superm1> i dont know what that is
<Aquahallic> sirius radio plugin
<superm1> for myth?
<Aquahallic> yeah
<superm1> unofficial plugin i take it?
<Aquahallic> there's a sirius and XMRadio plugin
<Aquahallic> I had it on knopp
<superm1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sipie
<superm1> its not a plugin for myth
<superm1> its just a pyGTK app
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Aquahallic> gotcha'
<Aquahallic> they just built thier theme to have the buttons on mythtv then I guess
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<Aquahallic> I seem to remember one build I did a LONGTIME ago I had callerid
<Aquahallic> maybe it wasn't an actual mythtv plugin.. just an app that ran
<Aquahallic> superm1: is the 8.04 Alpha 2 the Hardy build?
<superm1> yeah
<Aquahallic> you running?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> well i'm running later than that
<superm1> but yeah
<Aquahallic> you do a clean install or an upgrade from 7.10?
<superm1> i upgraded
<Aquahallic> hit any snags?
<superm1> well i've resolved the snags that i discovered already
<superm1> so people shouldnt hit them
<Aquahallic> k
<superm1> um well there is one still
<superm1> vnc doesn't work properly
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Aquahallic> no biggie
<Aquahallic> let me ask ya this
<Aquahallic> I have a laptop that I'm running ubuntu gutsy on... compiz all that
<Aquahallic> if I go and upgrade my backend server... my frontend in the family room... then I'll also have to upgrade my gutsy on this laptop to get the newest builds too??
<superm1> you have to upgrade everything
<Aquahallic> it's not really a mythbuntu box
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, would it be compatible if he were running trunk on the gutsy?
<Aquahallic> it's an ubuntu installation and I pulled mythfrontend and plugins down from synaptic
<superm1> tgm4883, exactly he needs to put the weekly builds everywhere then
<superm1> so if you upgrade any single box, you need the same version on the others
<tgm4883_laptop> ok.  .21 and ..20 are not compatible then
<Aquahallic> and the weekly builds are the same as what's on the 8.04?
<superm1> not at all
<superm1> tgm4883, ^
<superm1> Aquahallic, they are within about a week of each other right now
<Aquahallic> so... would that be something the repos adhere to?
<Aquahallic> say.....
<Aquahallic> I go with weekly builds on the laptop.. and upgrade the other 2 with 8.04 mythbuntu
<Aquahallic> will they stay with the same versions so they're compatible?
<superm1> they should
<Aquahallic> k
<superm1> there shouldnt be any protocol changes between now and release
<tgm4883_laptop> as long as its trunk weekly
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<Aquahallic> decisions decisions decisions
<Aquahallic> :P
<Aquahallic> if I knew my guide while viewing livetv would quit hanging I'd jump all over it
<Aquahallic> LOL
<directhex> superm1, there'd better not be, or you look pretty silly for packaging a svn release :p
<superm1> directhex, well of course we'd have to increment the builds imm if that happened
<superm1> but they are at FF upstream
<superm1> so it should be stable
<Aquahallic> so are there ALOT more features with 8.04?
<Aquahallic> As we announced back when this project was started, we were planning to provide weekly builds of the MythTV release-0-20-fixes branch.
<Aquahallic> ^^^ I thought it was .21
<superm1> scroll down
<superm1> you'll see the trunk stuff
<Aquahallic> found it
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> let me see if I understand this right
<Aquahallic> right now... with standard 7.10 mythbuntu I'm using .20
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> 0.20.2
<Aquahallic> if I enable the weekly trunk builds I'll be using .21
<Aquahallic> which is a pre-release
<superm1> well 0.21 isn't out, but a pre-release of it
<Aquahallic> ok... so...
<Aquahallic> if I stick it out.. and wait for the .21 release....
<Aquahallic> and stay on gutsy... and .21 release comes out
<Aquahallic> will there be a package update in gutsy?
<Aquahallic> without enabling the weekly?
<Aquahallic> weekly trunk
<Aquahallic> I guess what I'm asking here is.... will there be a .21 package for gutsy or will I have to either enable weekly trunk or upgrade to hardy?
<superm1> there will be some way or another for gutsy
<superm1> not sure how yet
<Aquahallic> I'm just a little leary about upgrading... I have about 11 machines in my house... and I have EVERYTHING playing nicely on gutsy
<superm1> i really say dont do it then
<superm1> there are chances for breakage, and that's a lot to sort out
<Aquahallic> yup
<superm1> if it was 2 maybe 3 machines, then i'd say go for it
<superm1> but 11?
<Aquahallic> that's where my head's at
<superm1> na
<Aquahallic> well... only 2 mythbuntu machines and my one laptop here that has gutsy on it with a mythfrontend
<Aquahallic> so I guess none of the others would really care
<Aquahallic> I have a few extra drives... maybe I'll get ambitious and just image out what I have then play around
<Aquahallic> so I can ALWAYS revert back
<Aquahallic> what's a good way to full backup my backend?
<Aquahallic> I've read something about rsync??
<superm1> can't really comment much there sorry
<Aquahallic> yeah.. that might be more a question for #ubuntu
<Aquahallic> man.. this trunk/release/branch mess is SOOO confusing
<Aquahallic> LOL
<Aquahallic> and I can't really find any "definitive" guide on the differences...:/
<superm1> you sound more like the kind of person that should be on -fixes then :)
<Aquahallic> reminds me of right triangle trig back in high school.... ALL GREEK until it finally clicks
<Aquahallic> then it's like second nature
<Aquahallic> yeah.. but I'm a daring SOB
<Aquahallic> LOL
<superm1> you've heard the expression, if it ain't broke dont fix it though right?
<Aquahallic> no no.. I'm an engineer though... "If it ain't broke... fix it BETTER"
<Aquahallic> LOL
<Aquahallic> it is running well.... only prob I have is that freaking guide that locks up during livetv on my frontend upstairs
<Aquahallic> don't do it on my laptop here...
<Aquahallic> but.. this is an ATI Radeon with the free drivers.. .and upstairs is an Nvidia with restricted that locks up
<Aquahallic> and I mean locks up HARD!
<Aquahallic> I've read something about using an nvidia kernel
<superm1> yeah i've seen similar problems on nvidia sometimes
<superm1> but dont use the guide ever so it doesnt matter much
<Aquahallic> yeah.. I remember you told me to use Qt instead of OpenGL
<Aquahallic> and that didn't resolve it either....:/
<Aquahallic> well.. she don't use the guide up there now either.. .I "Fixed" it... I took the guide button off the remote with lirc...LOL
<Aquahallic> I make her scroll the OSD
<Aquahallic> :)
<superm1> haha
<Aquahallic> but man... I DO like some of those newer themes with .21
<Aquahallic> SHEEZ... you KNOW I'm convincing myself to do this.. right?
<Aquahallic> HAHAHA
<Aquahallic> ACTUALLY
<Aquahallic> ya know
<superm1> haha, just wait a month or so
<Aquahallic> I have 2 extra computers
<Aquahallic> :)
<superm1> put aside a weekend
<superm1> and go for it then
<Aquahallic> maybe I'll leave the existing intact
<Aquahallic> spin up another isolated vlan
<Aquahallic> and setup hardy on it
<Aquahallic> how's my backend going to act with no capture card in it??
<Aquahallic> just to get it up and running
<superm1> boring
<Aquahallic> JUST to get the install setup
<Aquahallic> and h/w working properly
<Aquahallic> then do a graceful switch to newer and put my capture card in
<superm1> the thing is that your database won't translate over right
<Aquahallic> I know it'll be boring but it should let me get all the other h/w in
<Aquahallic> well
<Aquahallic> hmm
<Aquahallic> is there a prep-tool or something?
<Aquahallic> or is it expecting to see a full install to be upgraded?
<Aquahallic> like say....
<Aquahallic> I pull my db off the existing and make a copy
<Aquahallic> then prep that one for the new install???
<Aquahallic> or.. can I do a new install with virgin DB then maybe port over all my settings from the existing?
<Aquahallic> export/import deal?
<superm1> its expecting a full install to be upgraded
<superm1> you can back up your db
<superm1> and then try it
<superm1> and revert the db
<superm1> but thats about it
<Aquahallic> heh.. it really is all or none huh?
<Aquahallic> lol
<Aquahallic> eeek... actually... that's gonna be messed up if I do... all my IP's will be whacked and machine names in the DB
<superm1> yeah
<Aquahallic> unless... I set it as a separate vlan.. and use the same IPs on the boxes as I have on my active vlan...:)
<Aquahallic> same machine names and all
<Aquahallic> is it just the tables that are different in the new version?
<Aquahallic> or is the comm. protocol different??
<superm1> different protocol
<Aquahallic> does it play nicer as far as CPU and bandwidth?
<Aquahallic> and disk writes?
<superm1> well seems pretty much the same to me
<superm1> but i dont know for sure
<Aquahallic> k
<Aquahallic> hmmm.... .21 has the streaming video from mythweb doesn't it??
 * Aquahallic misses that from knoppmyth
<Aquahallic> that flash streaming
<superm1> yeah its in there
<superm1> but you need ffmpeg from medibuntu to use it
<Aquahallic> you're talking about the encoder for the backend right??
<superm1> yes
<Aquahallic> when I look in synaptic package manager it shows it as installed
<Aquahallic> is there a different build I need to use?
<superm1> just activate medibuntu
<superm1> and you'll get it
<Tr1p> hi
<Tr1p> im using mythtv in a network , so my movies are on a other pc (debian and samba) i mount it in fstab it works perfect BUT when i want to play a movie it wont start , and when i try to play that movie with VLC it starts perfect ...
<Tr1p> hmm nobody
<darthanubis> The following packages have been kept back:  libmyth-perl
<Tr1p> oke
<degreseven> I am not able to run the livecd to install mythbuntu. I get through the loading screen just fine & then I just see bright bands of color. obviously a video problem. I've tried all the diff resolutions & display options, but no luck. I'm using a geforce 4, also tried a 6800GT with same problem. Is there another way I cna get this installed, or something else I can try?
<superm1> darthanubis, you need libnet-upnp-perl
<superm1> darthanubis, https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive?field.name_filter=upnp&field.status_filter=published
<superm1> degreseven, ctrl alt - or ctrl alt +
<superm1> once in the live env
<degreseven> oh, what does that do?
<degreseven> i'll go try it
<adaptr> increase or decrease the resolution of the X server
<adaptr> if you have multiple resolutions set in xorg.conf -  if not, it does nothing
<superm1> well in newer xorg it doesnt go off resolutions listed
<adaptr> it doesn't ?
<adaptr> which "newer"
<adaptr> I run 7.1 AFAIK, and it sure obeys my config file :)
<superm1> newer xorg doesnt necessarily have them listed
<superm1> is what i'm trying to say
<adaptr> it bluddy well should, too
<superm1> it does if they are listed
<superm1> try booting up a fresh hardy disk, and look at your xorg.conf
<superm1> its a little bit "naked"
<superm1> you'll see
<adaptr> I try to avoid hardies
<degreseven> ok, that doesn't do anything. looks like there are no resolutions defined in xorg.conf
<degreseven> should I just add some?
<adaptr> you can, sure - does it misbehave ?
<degreseven> how do you mean?
<adaptr> well, what resolution have you got now ?
<degreseven> oh, sorry thought you saw my original question. I tried all the resolutions available under the boot menu, they all give me crazy colored stripes flashing across the screen in X
<adaptr> on a monitor or a TV ?
<degreseven> a tv through svideo, but i tried hooking up a dvi monitor & the same thing happened
<adaptr> that sounds dangerously like a too high refresh rate if its an analog monitor, or a busted video card if it's not
<adaptr> you can easily drive a TV too high with a PC
<adaptr> but DVI ? that sounds... bad
<degreseven> digital monitor & i tried another graphics card that I know works
<degreseven> i pulled the graphics card out of the pc i'm on right now to test, and exact same thing happened
<degreseven> also i have gentoo running just fine on a different disk on the same system right now
<degreseven> i know the hardware works
<degreseven> i'm sick of gentoo's crap though =P
<adaptr> uck!
<adaptr> you should have come clean right away, unclean ricer :)
<degreseven> =) I used gentoo before ubuntu was around, I've been converting all my pcs over the last year or 2
<degreseven> anyways, back on topic... what do i do?
<degreseven> i guess I can just install ubuntu with the alternate cd & do all the myth stuff manually
<adaptr> ...or you can download mythbuntu and pop it in and be up and running in about half an hour
<adaptr> that's what I did
<degreseven> but.... the problem we've been discussing... lol
<adaptr> I don't know, you never told *me*
<degreseven> I am not able to run the livecd to install mythbuntu. I get through the loading screen just fine & then I just see bright bands of color. obviously a video problem. I've tried all the diff resolutions & display options, but no luck. I'm using a geforce 4, also tried a 6800GT with same problem.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-17
<darthanubis> superm1, thanks for that very simple way of getting that app installed, libupnp
<superm1> darthanubis, np.  it will be handled automatically once it clears NEW
<superm1> so no worries
<darthanubis> the transcoder in the backend, does that have to be changed to nuvexport if I want to use that to create and run transcoding user jobs?
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346778&page=5
<darthanubis> It seems I missed that part
<darthanubis> I've been wanting to set this up for some time, but did not want to go the script method
<darthanubis> seesm I have problms with ffmpeg
<darthanubis> shouldn't hardy have a better ffmpeg than gutsy'?
<darthanubis> even the mediaubuntu one?
<superm1> use medibuntu hardy's
<superm1> it will handle the best
<rhpot1991> superm1: still getting: 2008-02-16 22:02:48.855 NVP: prebuffering pause
<superm1> no you're not
<rhpot1991> heh, if only it was that easy
<superm1> try changing the deinterlacing settings
<superm1> they are very different on 0.21
<rhpot1991> strange, you think that could effect remote recordings and not local ones?
<superm1> well depending on how close on the gap you are bandwidth wise
<superm1> maybe?
<superm1> at very worst it doesnt hurt to mess with it a little bit
<superm1> and xperiment
<rhpot1991> hmmm, any idea where they are located at now, can't seem to find any options under playback
<superm1> yeah they're still there
<superm1> same place as before
<superm1> just pick the option for the resolution you are working with
<superm1> you can change a lot of other stuff there too
<superm1> that would affect it
<rhpot1991> you lie, it used to be on the first page of playback
<rhpot1991> ah here it is
<rhpot1991> this screen confuses me
<rhpot1991> whats the purpose of this multi rez stuff now
<rhpot1991> use one for SD one for HD?
<rhpot1991> by default its listing 5, and my recordings can fall under any of those
<rhpot1991> s/5/3/
<tgm4883_laptop> keescook, ping
<rhpot1991> forced XvMC and its even skippier
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: are you off your roof yet?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<rhpot1991> I'd be afraid of losing my laptop doing something like that
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, it's only like a 40 foot drop
<tgm4883_laptop> just dont drop the laptop
<darthanubis> I can't seem to find mediabunt's hardy repo
<darthanubis> I'm compiling ffmpeg now
<superm1> darthanubis, turn it on in mcc
<superm1> it does it all for you...
<darthanubis> hmm
<darthanubis> thought I did that
 * darthanubis checking
<rhpot1991> superm1: deinterlacing isn't helping at all, I've tried 3/4 of them and they all do the same
<rhpot1991> nfs share fixed it originally, so it shouldn't be a bandwidth issue
<superm1> you can change if it plays from the backend or nfs
<superm1> on that page too
<rhpot1991> "always stream from backend"?
<darthanubis> yes ffmpeg is checked as enable
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah you can change that
<rhpot1991> "always stream recordings from backend" doesn't do what you think
<darthanubis> however that did not prevent it from failing to transcode to xvid, from nuvexport from cli
<superm1> darthanubis, so then you have an ffmpeg from medibuntu?
<rhpot1991> thats if you have recordings locally and on the other backend
<rhpot1991> then it will get them from there instead of locally
<superm1> rhpot1991, you sure?
<superm1> why would someone have such a thing setup
<rhpot1991> reading the description
<darthanubis> not sure where it was from, unless it was left over from the gutsy upgrade, which did have ffmpeg from mediabuntu, cvs 3.0 version
<rhpot1991> "enable this setting if you want mythtv to always stream files from a remote backend instead of directly reading a recording file if it is accessible locally"
<superm1> apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<superm1> rhpot1991, but that ignores nfs
<superm1> whether its considered "locally"
<rhpot1991> thats off by default
<darthanubis> Installed: 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu6
<superm1> hmm
<rhpot1991> turning it in would say hey ignore this nfs share (which I currently don't have) and get them from the backend instead
<superm1> darthanubis,      3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4+medibuntu3 0
<superm1> is the medibuntu latest one
<darthanubis> hmph
<rhpot1991> superm1: gonna go watch a recording in the living room, I'll be back in about 40 mins, can mess more then
<superm1> darthanubis, so it looks like the medibuntu guys dont have it updated
<superm1> darthanubis, you can go into apt and force the lower versin
<darthanubis> I wonder which lower version I'd end up with?
<darthanubis> doubt the mediaubuntu one, if I don't have those repos?
<superm1> put the repo in
<superm1> and then you will be able to
<darthanubis> I'd feel dirty having gutsy repos in my hardy
<superm1> no put the hardy medibuntu in
<superm1> that's the one mcc activates
<darthanubis> I can't find that repo
<darthanubis> when I tried, i got a 404 error
<superm1> hm?
<superm1> well let me see which one i have
<superm1> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<darthanubis> yeah, mcc did no such thing for me
<superm1> odd..
<darthanubis> well downgraded to the mediabuntu ffmpeg, now ubuntu wants to update it , but it should work, I locked the version
<superm1> i'm not sure who the medibuntu guys are, but maybe want to ask them to update it to be a later version than the hardy verison
<superm1> so you dont run through having to lock it
<darthanubis> k
<darthanubis> Export to XviD (disabled)
<frank23> I have downloaded a x264 video 1920x1080 that is choppy because the cpu can't keep up. I have a AMD Athlon64 3200+ Any ideas how to get better performance? I tried mplayer and xine and get the same result.
<darthanubis> I got the one I built from source transcoding now
<darthanubis> sweet
<darthanubis> looks like it may be slower than mencoder
<darthanubis> this is all so fascinating
<darthanubis> I need more processors now
<rhpot1991> superm1: any other bright ideas?
<npurciful> i have a question about the hdhomerun, if i wanted to hook it directly to my computer i would need a crossover cable right
<superm1> rhpot1991, turning on extra audio buffering?
<rhpot1991> already on
<superm1> long cat5?
<rhpot1991> booo
<rhpot1991> it can't be the wifi, it works over nfs
<rhpot1991> also worked before I went to trunk
<superm1> hmm
<keescook> tgm4883_laptop: hola!
<keescook> sup?
<rhpot1991> gonna be hard to run cat5 cables through multiple floors when I move too :(
<superm1> keescook, i think he had something to ask regarding us-tx
<superm1> but i dont know what
<tgm4883_laptop> keescook, us-tx is your mirror right?
 * keescook check my server
<keescook> yeah
<keescook> things look okay at a first-glance
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not in the database, so what is the bandwidth limits on it so we can re add it
<keescook> ah!  My monthly bandwidth limit is 1TB
<keescook> or rather, 1000 GB/mon
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, want to add that?  Or should i risk fubaring the db up
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, just do it through the web interface
<superm1> shouldnt have too much trouble messing things up there
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i'm looking at it in the drupal db module, but can't see any add functions
<superm1> well if you can't do it via the web if, then you'll have to do it cmd line - remember i dont have access :)
<superm1> but i'm pretty sure you can do it in the webif
<superm1> adding a row etc
 * tgm4883_laptop doesn't have web server access either
<superm1> no i mean right in the db module
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, i can do a query
<superm1> yeah there you go
<darthanubis> any of you guys bother with the -rt kernel?
<HeMan> Hi! Is there any plans to start building packages from the release-0-21-fixes branch?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<HeMan> any estimates on when?
<tgm4883_laptop> next week maybe
<superm1> HeMan, already doing that....
<darthanubis> * Restarting MythTV server: mythbackend  QSettings: error creating /home/mythtv/.qt
<darthanubis> Compilation failed in require at /usr/bin/nuvexport-divx line 36.
<darthanubis> missing the nuv_export perl modules?
<darthanubis> No config found; attempting to find mythbackend via UPnP.
<darthanubis> anyone using nuvexport to transcode to divx?
<darthanubis> as a userjob?
<Tr1p> not here
<Tr1p> HI . im a mythbuntu user but im adding IMDB to my movies , doe i always have to do it manual with "Find IMDB" or is there a option FIND ALL IMDB OF MY MOVIES ?
<Tr1p> its like a 500 movies so it takes alot of time in that case
<Tr1p> ?
<frank23> Tr1p: not sure if this is what you're looking for but a have a look at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/TVWish
<frank23> You can have to use a text file containing all the titles you want to look for
<Tr1p> no mate its about my movies that i have stored on my hard drive - > http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Image:VideoBrowseview.jpg
<Tr1p> oh is it ?
<Tr1p> so i make an textfile with al the names of my movies and what i do then ?
<frank23> Oh you mean have a description of movies you already have?
<Tr1p> yea
<frank23> TVwish lets you automatically schedule movies as they air.
<frank23> it's not the same thing
<Tr1p> oke , but do u know how i do it with all my movies in one time ?
<frank23> no. osrry
<Tr1p> np
<frank23> sprry*
<frank23> sorry*
<famicom_> does anytone here have any hints
<famicom_> on why kaffeine works just plain fine with DVB-C streams
<famicom_> but mythtv outputs pure garbage
<Aqua2> Folks... I'm looking at mythconverg and I'm seeing a bunch of entries that have the hostname of 'OLDHOSTNAME'
<Aqua2> I'm trying to trim down my db a tad... can all those entries be removed??
<famicom_> yeah just write a sql querry
<Aqua2> ??
<Aqua2> I'm looking at the db with phpmyadmin
<Aqua2> can I just do a search in there and then remove all the 'OLDHOSTNAME' entries??
<Tr1p> steven@MediaCenter:~/imdbupdater$ ./imdb-bulk-update.pl -N -Fileup -Exclude     =============================================================================
<Tr1p> Retrieving Video Path for this MediaCenter from mythconverg.settings
<Tr1p> DBI connect('mythconverg:127.0.0.1','mythtv',...) failed: Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES) at ./imdb-bulk-update.pl line 566
<Tr1p> Can't call method "prepare" on an undefined value at ./imdb-bulk-update.pl line 568.
<Tr1p> steven@MediaCenter:~/imdbupdater$
<Aqua2> I just searched for 'OLDHOSTNAME' in all tables and it returned all tables with the number of entries.... there's a delete there too
<famicom_> yeah like i said
<Aqua2> where exactly does the mythtv sql db reside on Mythbuntu 7.10??
<famicom_> ARE YOU REALLY THAT THICK
<famicom_> LEARN TO READ A DAMN MANUAL
<famicom_> and its  mythconverge@localhost
<directhex> you don't want to poke mysql files by hand
<directhex> mythconverg. no trailing e
<famicom_> ho
<famicom_> mybad
<famicom_> time for some chillpills
<Aqua2> I meant physical location
<Aqua2> but I found it
<directhex> and i meant "you don't want to poke mysql files by hand"
<Aqua2> is it ok to do it via phpmyadmin?
<famicom_> yes
<famicom_> and while you are at it just delete the database
<Aqua2> or is there a way to let myth cleanup those old abandoned entries?
<famicom_> why, are they bothereing you
<Aqua2> they're not needed.. and it's just junk in there
<famicom_> yeah, and you arent needed either
<famicom_> and full of junk too
<famicom_> doesnt mean i go out and remove you now do i?
<Aqua2> dude.. why are you blasting me for asking a question?
<famicom_> just leave them alone before you break it and come back whining for more help
 * tgm4883_laptop wonders if famicom_ has been drinking
 * Aqua2 THOUGHT that's what this channel was for
<famicom_> tgm4883_laptop i wish
 * tgm4883_laptop warns famicom_ to be nice in the support channel, that it is what it is for
<famicom_> I've been hacking away at exotic hardware
<famicom_> that and trying to get some obscure encryption scheme to work
<famicom_> as for drinking
<famicom_> i wish
<Gringo_> My hauppage PVR-150 remote is a bit unresponsive, so i did 'irw' on the command line and I noticed that sometimes a keypress gets registered twice, sometimes once. I'm guessing it's related to the unresponsive keys/missed keys that I'm experiencing in the frontend. lircd.conf documentation doesn't appear to be very good. Any ideas?
<darthanubis> it just seems to be that way
<darthanubis> I have the same card/remote
<Gringo_> darthanubis: really? damn, that sucks
<Gringo_> have you ever tried it in windows?
<darthanubis> never
<Gringo_> i haven't... if it has the same problem on windows, it's probably a hardware issue
<darthanubis> I'm thinking it isa hw issue
<darthanubis> just a crappy remote
<darthanubis> but it stillgets the job done in myth
<darthanubis> depends on how you podition your ir recieveer, and type of batteries used
<darthanubis> and ambient light condidtions
<darthanubis> ;)
<Gringo_> oh, so it improves if you turn the lights off?
<Gringo_> i'll try that ;)
<Gringo_> nah, still misses the occasional key
<Gringo_> have you tried any other remotes with Lirc?
<darthanubis> Today we are introducing second Mythbuntu 8.04 alpha image.
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> Changes from alpha 1: Rudimentary transmitter selection support is available for all devices but the PVR-150; include support for lircrc files that are generated to ease the editting process; include support for lircd.conf files to organize lircd.conf; DKMS support;
<darthanubis> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=04754
<Gringo_> cool
<Gringo_> so Lirc has been improved, except when you've got a PVR150 :D doh
<tarvid> installed mythtv and I am stick with no video source
<tarvid> i want to install the backend and frontend on an existing gutsy installation
<tarvid> no particular urge to install xfce
<tarvid> do I have a choice?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> there is always choice
<darthanubis> you have to add a video source, see the mythtv wiki
<darthanubis> schedules direct
<Gringo_> darthanubis: is it possible to use mythbuntu without keyboard/mouse?
<Gringo_> because i still need a keyboard to shut down the pc, for example....
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> I use only my remote once I start the frontend
<darthanubis> look up info onthe mythwelcome screen
<Gringo_> okay
<darthanubis> you can setup power up and shutdown options in the backend, then you the remotes power button
<darthanubis> I don't like that, as my BE is my desktop
<Gringo_> backend and frontend is the same PC here, i use mythbuntu as a hard disk recorder in the living room
<darthanubis> When MythTV 0.21 is released nuvexport will be integrated into MYTHTV.?
<darthanubis> really? when?
<HeMan> Hi! What is the url for the release-0-21-fixes-branch repository that 8.04a2 uses?
<superm1> HeMan, look in debian/rules
<superm1> you'll see it listed there
<superm1> for the latest source packages
<HeMan> hmm, I have to download 16.2 Megs to get one line...
<superm1> give me a sec, i''ll look :)
<HeMan> oh well, I allready downloaded it
<HeMan> but I can't find it
<superm1> SVN_BRANCH+= http://svn.mythtv.org/svn/branches/release-0-$(SVN_MAJOR_RELEASE)-$(SVN_TYPE)/$(SVN_PACKAGE)
<HeMan> umm, it's the url to put in /etc/apt/sources.list
<HeMan> ...that im looking for
<superm1> oh its just hardy's normal repo
<HeMan> but I'm running gutsy on my htpc
<superm1> HeMan, then put in the mythbuntu-trunk repo
<superm1> its on mythbuntu.org
<superm1> that's targetted for gutsy
<HeMan> ah! I have the trunk but I guessed that trunk is, umm, trunk... :)
<superm1> HeMan, well for now its switched to -fixes for 21
<HeMan> good!
<superm1> new builds should be coming tomorrow or so
<superm1> once 21 is released, it will switch back to "trunk"
<HeMan> sounds good
<HeMan> perhaps a clearification on the web-page could be helpfull
<superm1> HeMan, if you write up a few sentences i'll pop them in
<superm1> what would have made sense to "you"
<HeMan> superm1: I'll give it a try
<HeMan> superm1: my shot, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4696/
<superm1> looks good
<superm1> ill add in a few min
<superm1> thx
<Tr1p>  20:57:22 up 68 days, 12:22,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.00
<npurciful> has anyone used a PCTV HD card for pinnicle
<adaptr> no, nobody
<adaptr> *from*, perhaps
<npurciful> s/for/from
<adaptr> s/pinnicle/Pinnacle/
<adaptr> s/PCTV HD/PC HDTV/
<npurciful> heh, my hand get ahead of brain
<npurciful> thats pretty good i misspelled almost every word
<Newbuntu2> hello
<Newbuntu2> where can I download mythbuntu for desktops?
<Newbuntu2> the website isn't working
<Daviey> Newbuntu2: works here
<Newbuntu2> can you paste a link?
<Daviey> http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso
<Newbuntu2> i meant the program to run it on a preexisting 7.10 install, not a new installation
<Newbuntu2> the link from
<Newbuntu2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<Newbuntu2> to install the program fails...
<Newbuntu2> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> Newbuntu2, this link http://mythbuntu.org/download/getmythbuntu.php
<Newbuntu2> that fails
<tgm4883_laptop> error message?
<Newbuntu2> "can not find "mythbuntu-deskop"
<tgm4883_laptop> apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre
<Newbuntu2> aha.
<Newbuntu2> synaptic doesnt find anything, however...
<tgm4883_laptop> synaptic doesn't find mythbuntu-control-centre?
<Newbuntu2> tgm: had to update the sources; now it found it.... forgot this was a fresh install. downloading it now; thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-09
<quaa> im thinking this is going to work
<quaa> had to drop the db and reconfigure mythtv-database
<rhpot1991> quaa: yep, cause the trunk db is newer, you don't want that
<quaa> thanks for your help so far man! its filling the db now
<quaa> so we shall see what is good
<quaa> regular SD works off my pvr-150
<quaa> now scanning for channels using my HVR-1250. hopefully the slow guide problem is fixed!
<costa71> I changed mythbuntu database password and I forgot it how do i reset it please
<rhpot1991> !mysql | costa71
<Zinn> costa71: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<rhpot1991> costa71: you can skip the first step if you already know your mysql root password
<costa71> yes I know my root password
<costa71> but what happened I changed the default mythdatabase password
<costa71> next time I started it couldn't connect
<MythbuntuGuest15> can someone tell me why tv playback would skip and pause sometimes but not others? is there a way to tell if it is transfer speed between my front and backend or if my backend is too slow or low spec
<quaa> rhpot1991: everything is working better than it was before i got into this mess!  even have my recording profile set to High Quality instead of CPU--/slim (what it was before) and everything is going good!
<quaa> thank you for your help man!
<rhpot1991> quaa: good to hear, no problem
<rhpot1991> costa71: where exactly did you change the password at?
<quaa> anyways gotta get off of here and study for my cal exam i got tomorrow.  thanks again rhpot1991
<quaa> if i have any more problems or questions that i cant figure out myself ill be back!
<costa71> rhpot1991, i changed the one in the frontend general
<rhpot1991> costa71: why?  did you change it in the database?
<costa71> my stupidity sorry
<rhpot1991> costa71: why not just change it back?
<rhpot1991> the old one should be stored in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<aniiena> has anyone built a htpc recently based off a microatx board?
<oobe> hey was hoping someon might be able to help me im having problems with live tv and scheduled recordings all of a sudden probably an update what seems to happen is when i record somthing it can not create or locate the mpg file its capturing also when i try to watch tv it times out and does the same thing here is my backend log it shows that it is confused about the location of the mpg file i can not locate it myself http://pastebin.com/m2771aeec any
<oobe>  ideas
<Joker_-_> anyone here has an idea why mythbuntu couldn't recongnize my DVD burner as a burner? (I can read CDs/DVDs but can't burn anything).
<bigguy333> Hi, I just installed mythbuntu and I am trying to get my twinhan 1027 card to work.  I can't seem to get it to detect in the capture cards.
<bigguy333> can anyone help?
<JairunCaloth> hey guys, I'm looking at tuner cards right now, trying to find a well supported card with dual tuning.
<JairunCaloth> any recomendations?
<JairunCaloth> also looking for HD support
<foxbuntu> JairunCaloth, Dual HD?
<bigguy333> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<bigguy333> !help twinhan 1027
<Zinn> !help twinhan 1027 Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<bigguy333> !help !twinhan 1027
<Zinn> !help !twinhan 1027 Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<bigguy333> !twinhan
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about twinhan
<JairunCaloth> foxbuntu: yeah preferably
<foxbuntu> JairunCaloth, HDHR is a great tuner
<foxbuntu> many people including myself and other devs use them
<foxbuntu> oops
<foxbuntu> thats the HDHomeRun
<foxbuntu> JairunCaloth, http://www.silicondust.com/
<hads> Is multirec supported with them yet?
<foxbuntu> hads, I dont think so
<hads> Shame
<JairunCaloth> interesting, I hadn't considered an external solution.
<foxbuntu> indeed
<hads> They are a little darer too but not too bad
<hads> Man the mythtv-dev list is whiney lately.
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> I'll second the HDHR
<tritium> I'll third the HDHR.  I love it.
<JairunCaloth> are most digi cable TV chanels unencrypted?
<tritium> JairunCaloth: unfortunately, no
<JairunCaloth> :/
<JairunCaloth> is there a good way to stream/record encrypted cable channels? prolly have to sit after the cable box I imagine.
<tritium> JairunCaloth: HD-PVR, if you're willing to settle for Digital -> Analog (albeit Component Video).
<JairunCaloth> cable companies hate us then don't they :-p
<foxbuntu> tritium, however support for the HD-PVR is early stages
<tritium> foxbuntu: ah, thanks for pointing that out.
<tritium> I don't have one, and hadn't checked on the status.
<foxbuntu> tritium, its going to have its first release of support with .22 myth as i recall
<tritium> Oh, that's fantastic.
<rhpot1991> firewire works for some people
<foxbuntu> indeed
<foxbuntu> well I am off, I have had my fun with this for the night
<tritium> Good night, foxbuntu.
<foxbuntu> night tgm4883_laptop
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> night tritium
<JairunCaloth> thanks for the input :)
<Dono_> Thought I would check out Mythdora, the new one, using the net-install cd. Well, after only 6-8 hours, it's finally... Mythbuntu's looking pretty sweet as far as installers, lol.
<Dono_> (done)
<tritium> superm1: may I query you for a brief conversation?
<superm1> tritium, what's the question?
<superm1> (prefer contentful pings in the future)
<tritium> superm1: I'm sorry.  I've lost the train of thought I was on.  It was likely a few different issues (wanted to coordinate some time to work with you on the hdhomerun_config library split-out, just saw your email reply to the patch submission for the remote control, etc.)
<superm1> tritium, yeah just make the changes you need for the split out, and prove it's working with your GUI in your local env. when you're ready to submit the gui, submit the changes for the split out as working too
<tritium> It might be above my experience, as I can tell it'll need some work to conform to policy regarding soname, etc.  Not sure I'm qualified to do it.
<tritium> But I will try, time permitting.  Feature freeze is approaching soon, as I recall.
<superm1> well those things are easy enough to fix. the important part is making sure that you can get a set of changes that work for your use case
<tritium> OK, thanks.  Also, sorry if I've been subscribing mythtbuntu devs to a few bug reports lately (lirc patches for Fusion 430 lcd, WinTV-HVR-1800 firmware request).  They are mythtv-related, so I felt it was appropriate.
<superm1> for the firmware request, you're better off pinging the regular ubuntu kernel guys over email i believe
<superm1> other stuff that's fine, hopefully when bugfixing time gets around all that stuff can get caught up
<tritium> Oh, really?
<tritium> Thanks, I'll try that.
<superm1> yeah send a request to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com (you probably need to subscribe to send it)
<superm1> indicating what firmware, what it supports, and what the license is
<superm1> and they'll pull it into the firmware package then
<tritium> Ah, cool.  I appreciate it.
<tritium> It's an odd time for mythtv.  None of the recent cards work very well with analog, and you can't buy a PVR-*50 any longer.
<tritium> I'm not too happy with my WinTV-HVR-1800 so far.
<superm1> hopefully at the same time more providers will be switching their stuff to digital unencrypted then
<superm1> you'd think that with the airwaves clearing up from analog signals, the cable co's want to clear their lines too.  that means more digital stations for them if they can
<tritium> True.  I tried my DirecTV box (non-HD) with the analog input of that card, and wa squite disappointed.
<tritium> superm1: it's late, and I don't want to keep you up.  Have a good night.
<superm1> okay night night tritium
<BLZ> Hello!  I was wondering, as a matter of interest, if it was possible to configure Boxee to work with a mythtv backend.  I was hoping to set up a Boxee installation in another room and access video, music, and pictures stored on my myth backend over the network.
<JoshSalz_> Hello all, Has anyone had any success with mythbuntu and Hauppauge 1600? mythbuntu recognizes the 1600, I set it up but when I click, "watch tv" it goes black for a second and then goes back to the main menu. Anyone know a fix?
<grimmyth> Anyone able to get a Hauppauge 1600 or 1250 working in Mythbuntu? Ubuntu doesn't see the 1250 but it sees the 1600. After setting the 1600 up, I go to "watch tv" and I get a brief black screen before it goes back to the menu. channel scans work though.
<rhpot1991> !blank% | grimmyth
<Zinn> grimmyth: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<rhpot1991> grimmyth: may be a firmware issue as well
<bobbob1016> When I try to get mplayer to use pulseaudio, it says no audio, and when I try from terminal, it says "couldn't connect to server".  VLC does work to pulseaudio but I set it to ALSA and set alsa to use pulse, but I wanted mplayer for coreavc, can anyone help me get mplayer working with pulse?
<mobas> hallo?
<mobas> bin ich hier richtig wenns um n paar fragen zwecks mythtv geht?
<rhpot1991> mobas: might have better luck in here if you use english :)
<mobas> ah... hello! thank's for a reaktion! :)
<mobas> it's my first time in a irc chat :)
<mobas> i will try to activate the tvout option under my ati grafic card. this is a radeonhd 3650 with s-video output. i use mythbuntu 8.10. also the last stable version
<MythbuntuGuest32> hi
<tgm4883> !hi | MythbuntuGuest32
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest32: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<MythbuntuGuest32> yes, recently I've installed on my computer Mythbuntu 8.10
<MythbuntuGuest32> during capture TV i've noticed that recording on disk is very large
<MythbuntuGuest32> 5 min is aprox. 2 GB
<MythbuntuGuest32> is there any solution to reduce size of records?
<tgm4883> what tuner?
<MythbuntuGuest32> i've tried to find any settings but I cannot find it
<MythbuntuGuest32> Winfast 2000 XP
<tgm4883> thats really odd
<tgm4883> 2GB for 5 min is extremely high
<tgm4883> so high, that I don't actually think that is possible
<MythbuntuGuest32> exactly
<MythbuntuGuest32> wait a minute, I will check it again
<MythbuntuGuest32> i'm back
<MythbuntuGuest32> and i was wrong a little bit
<MythbuntuGuest32> 10 min. it is approx. 2 GB
<MythbuntuGuest32> 5 min 1GB :)
<MythbuntuGuest32> any one have a Winfast 2000 XP TV card?
<rhpot1991> that doesn
<rhpot1991> 't seem far off
<rhpot1991> maybe a little large
<aniiena> what would cause my computer to crash
<aniiena> whenever I try to run CS:S in a window?
<rhpot1991> I see about 4 gb per 30 mins, 8 per hour
<Joker_-__> when I click on "scan for games" nothing happens. looks like it's not doing anything. Why?
<Joker_-__> I have setup a player with paths and emulator
<Joker_-__> but nope, nothing
<larstr> is it possible to install a secondary master and then later promote it to primary and remove the old primary?
<rhpot1991> larstr: yes, but I believe it involves modifying some sql by hand
<rhpot1991> for now it would just be a 2ndary backend (not master)
<larstr> rhpot1991: ok. thx
<shawnmstout> what capture card would u guys recommend?
<rhpot1991> shawnmstout: depends on your needs.  HD, SD?
<shawnmstout> hd
<shawnmstout> ill give u specs
<shawnmstout> Asus M3N78 PRO Motherboard - Socket AM2+, Geforce 8300, ATX, HDMI, SATA, Gbit LAN, Hybrid SLI (A455-2866)
<shawnmstout> im going to run hdmi from computer to tv
<rhpot1991> for HD a lot of devs here use the HDHR
<rhpot1991> http://www.silicondust.com/
<shawnmstout> looking
<shawnmstout> oh yeah the hdhomerun
<rhpot1991> HD is a tricky area, with something like that you can only access over the air clear QAM
<rhpot1991> so your locals normally
<shawnmstout> i have comcast hd
<shawnmstout> just looking to create additional dvr recording space
<shawnmstout> i watch too much tv
<shawnmstout> conflicts
<shawnmstout> heh
<rhpot1991> shawnmstout: http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels
<rhpot1991> you can use that to see what channels you will have access to
<rhpot1991> !firewire | shawnmstout
<Zinn> shawnmstout: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<shawnmstout> thanks
<rhpot1991> if you don't mind headaches you can give firewire a try
<rhpot1991> unfortunately it may be hard for you to access all of your HD channels like you do with your comcast dvr
<shawnmstout> im calling them now
<rhpot1991> but with something like the HDHR you can move most of your recordings off of your comcast one and just use that for special channels
<shawnmstout> to see if i can get a card
<rhpot1991> heh, what for?
<rhpot1991> cable card?
<shawnmstout> yes
<rhpot1991> heh, good luck with that
<rhpot1991> no support in linux either as far as I am aware of
<rhpot1991> I'll give you 95% chance that they wont know what you are talking about
<shawnmstout> they do
<shawnmstout> im talking to them now
<rhpot1991> I have a hard enough time explaining to them why I have 2 cable boxes right next to each other and what firewire is
<shawnmstout> no i got a smart one on the phone :)
<shawnmstout> heh
<rhpot1991> what are you planning on doing with a cablecard
<shawnmstout> will give me all the channels
<rhpot1991> what are you planning on plugging it into?
<shawnmstout> the computer
<rhpot1991> did you miss the part where I said there isn't any cable card support in linux?
<shawnmstout> oh yeah i did miss that
<rhpot1991> heh, thought so.  Went to google to make sure I wasn't missing some awesome breaking news
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-10
<shawnmstout> ok just finished talking
<shawnmstout> ati does make a cable card box but its not released to the public
<shawnmstout> rhpot u still around?
<shawnmstout> found a solutions
<shawnmstout> solution
<shawnmstout> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=tv+wonder+digital+cable+tuner&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=6451744689709286932#ps-sellers
<rhpot1991> shawnmstout: I can almost guarantee that will not work in linux
<Guest74616> Hay every one. i have a real easy Question for you guys, In the mythbuntu MCC i set my Ir blaster to the Microsoft USB scientific atlamta one, but how do i tell myth in the backend config  to change the chanale. i have two cards one with just the tuner and the other for my cable box.  as i was reading it looks like i have to give it a script to use but i dont know where to find in  on the system... any help would be most apres
<Guest74616> hed.. thanks guys
<MythbuntuGuest32> i am trying to run 8.10 on a frontend but get jittery playback watching animated films.  hardware is an epia m with 1gb.  is there any special settings?
<MythbuntuGuest32> I had this problem a while back with minimyth but there was a setting in the menu that I am not seeing in 8.10
<Guest74616> hay have you used an cable box with myth
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest32: what setting?
<Guest74616> i have the  Microsoft USB IRblaster going to a scientific atlamta box . i set it inthe MCC but how do i tell mythtv in the back end to use it?
<rhpot1991> Guest74616: in mythtv-setup there is an option for channel changing script (I can't tell you much more though cause I've never used it_
<rhpot1991> s/_/)/
<Guest74616> o ok .    i cant seem to fine where the script is on the system
<MythbuntuGuest32> <rhpot1991>  I cannot remember. I was hopeing that someone had gotten this to work with the 8.10 build
<Guest74616> yeah me to...
<Guest74616> i have the  Microsoft USB IRblaster going to a scientific atlamta box . i set it inthe MCC but how do i tell mythtv in the back end to use it?
<rhpot1991> Guest74616: asking constantly isn't a great idea
<rhpot1991> if you don't get a timely response in here try the forums
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Guest74616> sorry
<chall> anyone have experience with the pvr-500 card?
<xds200010> would anyone happen to be here ?
<xds200010> well...
<xds200010> http://www.mahalo.com/answers/technology-and-internet/linux-how-can-i-get-a-digital-tuner-card-working-on-a-usb-live-distro-details-insideno-hdd-for-use
<xds200010> if anyone wants to see if they can get the HVR 1500 Working without a HDD there is 20$ in it for them
<xds200010> i have 1.2 gigs of ram too
<xds200010> let me know if your from here on the question for extra credit :P
<xds200010> l8
<Dono_> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Joker_-__> Anyone knows why the "scan for games" function doesnt do anything?
<Joker_-__> I have plenty of games installed (over 6000), I have set a player with the right path and all, but nothing happens when I select the option that should find the games
<Joker_-__> result: I can't play games trough mythtvfrontend
<Joker_-__> I've been asking that for 3 days now, I hope someone will answer sometime.
<rhpot1991> Joker_-__: have you tried the forums?
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Joker_-__> rhpot1991: ill try that... thx
<foxbuntu> Joker_-__, my guess would be permissions on the directory where you have the games stored, also you can check the logs to see what is actually happening, /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<foxbuntu> Joker_-__, I cant stay around for more than that, but its a starting point, post your results in the forums to both of those if you are still unable to get things working
<foxbuntu> Joker_-__, the directory permissions should be set the owner to: mythtv:mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-11
<Unguided> hello all
<rhpot1991> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<Unguided> u guys dont seem to be very talkative tongiht
<Guest74616> i have the  Microsoft USB IRblaster going to a scientific atlamta box . i set it inthe MCC but how do i tell mythtv in the back end to use it? any help would be nice.
<Louis> Hello!  I have a combined frontend/backend mythtv server and I was hoping to share the videos (and recorded tv shows, if possible... though this is not essential) with another computer running boxee over the local network (wifi).  Is this possible?
<rhpot1991> Louis: boxee should be able to speak mythtv (so I'm told)
<Louis> rhpot1991:  do you know how to do it?
<rhpot1991> Louis: sorry, never used boxee
<rhpot1991> I tried to check it out once, but they wanted contact info before I could see anything so I said no thanks
<rhpot1991> I hear its a fork from xbmc though, and setting that up was fairly easy
<hads> Yeah it's based on XBMC
<superm1> Louis, if you have upnp on it will show up in network videos
<superm1> but it doesnt the first time you go in the menu.  you have to enter and leave the menu a few times
<rhpot1991> superm1: can't speak myth protocol?
<superm1> i couldn't get it to , but in theory it should
<fdasse> hi
<fdasse> [][]
<fdasse> guys
<fdasse> V
<fdasse> im trying to install mythbuntu in my D: disc..but when i reboot grub doesn't work. if i intall in C: it works..
<fdasse>  can someone tell me how can i make it work, installing in d:?
<fdasse> im using windows method to install.
<waterfoul> l	what work you guys suggest for buying a new tv card, it must do both digital and analog in the us and I am recieving cable
<waterfoul> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<brunner> can anyone help me record a clip of a friend of mine on fox news in about an hour from now?
<brunner> my myth box is down =/
<Guest74616> i have the  Microsoft USB IRblaster going to a scientific atlamta box . i set it inthe MCC but how do i tell mythtv in the back end to use it? any help would be nice.
<aniiena> does mythbuntu come out of the box ready to support ntfs formated drives?
<superm1> if it doesnt detect an ntfs partition during install, i think you just need to install ntfsutils
<superm1> or something like that
<aniiena> oh
<aniiena> right, I think I knew that
<aniiena> my concern is that most of my external media is ntfs formated and I was curiious if it would be plug and play out of the box
<superm1> well try it
<dupondje> Hellow, Any id why I don't have any sound when playing livetv ? Volume is 100% and NOT muted ...
<Guest74616> what tuner card do you have in the system
<fernando_> .
<tgm4883> ..
<fernando_> any one out their using the MS usb Ir blaster on a cable box?
<Enox> Anyone able to help me get a HDTV-1600 card working?  I keep getting ivtv errors and no one (forums, anyone) has been able to help
<Enox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6572560#post6572560
<Enox> I posted that which describe the problem.
<Enox> Is there something wrong with my description of the problem?  I've been trying to figure this out for a month and I'm about to just give up on MythTV.  I bought hardware specifically for it to work and it does nothing but fail utterly.
<bigguy333> hi I am running mythbuntu 8.10 and I am trying to run apt-get build-dep mythtv   and I get Package liblam-dev has no installation candidate.  Help?
<bigguy333> thats liblame-dev not liblam-dev
<rhpot1991> bigguy333: I think thats replaced with libmp3lame or something
<rhpot1991> might be in universe even
<bigguy333> Reading package lists... Done
<bigguy333> Building dependency tree
<bigguy333> Reading state information... Done
<bigguy333> libmp3lame-dev is already the newest version.
<bigguy333> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 138 not upgraded.
<bigguy333> root@sat:/usr/src/mythbuild# apt-get build-dep mythtv -y
<bigguy333> Reading package lists... Done
<bigguy333> Building dependency tree
<bigguy333> Reading state information... Done
<bigguy333> Package liblame-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bigguy333> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bigguy333> is only available from another source
<bigguy333> However the following packages replace it:
<bigguy333>   liblame0 libmp3lame-dev
<bigguy333> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 138 not upgraded.
<bigguy333> E: Package liblame-dev has no installation candidate
<bigguy333> i've installed liblame0 and libmp3lame-dev
<bigguy333> what do I need to do to get this to work?
<TazgodX> is there a digital audio out card for a mythbox?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-12
<i-pink> hii
<i-pink> i get erorr
<i-pink> cannot login to database
<i-pink> someone can help me?
<rhpot1991> !mysql | i-pink
<Zinn> i-pink: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<i-pink> Zinn , thank you
<i-pink> Zinn , but i am not computer engineering, want i need to do?
<i-pink> ??
<styelz> did it work before, or never work
<i-pink> i install the media center now
<styelz> try again
<i-pink> try what?
<styelz> reinstall
<styelz> http://www.mythbuntu.org/documentation/mythbuntu_8.10_installation.pdf
<i-pink> ok i make what the Zinn say
<styelz> yah try that
<styelz> does it have an IP ?
<i-pink> and now i dont get the error
<styelz> nice one
<i-pink> but u get this
<i-pink> 2009-02-12 03:50:19.288 Fatal Error: Audio not configured, you need to run 'mythfrontend', not 'mythtv'.
<i-pink> what to do?
<styelz> did you run mythtv ?
<i-pink> yes
<styelz> do what it says
<styelz> 'mythfrontend', not 'mythtv'.
<i-pink> ok
<i-pink> i get small window with this text
<i-pink> You must be a member of the "mythtv" group before starting any mythtv applications.
<i-pink> Would you like to automatically be added to the group?
<i-pink> (Note: sudo access required)
<styelz> click yes
<styelz> then press CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE   and press enter at login prompt
<i-pink> i have only OK or Cancel
<styelz> to restart
<styelz> press OK
<i-pink> i get anther window
<i-pink> For the changes to take effect, your current login session will have to be restarted.  Save all work and then press OK to restart your session.
<styelz> click ok
<styelz> how old are you ?
<i-pink> but is make log out
<i-pink> 22
<styelz> ah
<styelz> yes, you need to logout
<i-pink> i am normal woman
<styelz> and login again
<styelz> hehehe
<i-pink> but is close the chat
<styelz> you need to do it
<styelz> when you are ready
<styelz> until you do that, you wont be in the mythtv group
<i-pink> ok BRB i make this
<i-pink> ok
<i-pink> hii i am after the fast reboot
<i-pink> what to do now?
<i-pink> <styelz>: are you here?
<styelz> yes
<styelz> what do you want to do
<i-pink> open the madia center
<styelz> didnt it start automatic
<i-pink> no
<styelz> do you see it on other screens
<styelz> try ctrl-alt left and right arrows
<i-pink> i am install it on ubunu 8.04 (on my netbook)
<styelz> aw
<i-pink> on i dint see it
<styelz> not mythbuntu
<i-pink> no, is only the media center
<styelz> start mythftv from the application menu
<styelz> under Video or Media i think
<i-pink> ok
<i-pink> MythTV Frontend??
<styelz> yep
<styelz> you probably need to configure the backend still.. if you have TV cards
<i-pink> i get gray windiw
<i-pink> *window
<i-pink> it's make fat line in the center of the window
<styelz> yep, wait
<styelz> it should grow
<i-pink> and it's think about something
<styelz> then ask for language
<styelz> not sure though. what you got setup
<i-pink> i have a netbook
<i-pink> intel 950
<styelz> what speed
<styelz> ah
<i-pink> and 1.6 GH ATOM CPU
<i-pink> 2 GB RAM
<styelz> is your hard disk grinding away now?
<i-pink> grinding?
<styelz> working hard
<i-pink> no
<styelz> whats mythtv doing?
<i-pink> is look like icon from stone
<styelz> sounds slow
<styelz> move the cursor up and down
<i-pink> no is work very fast but the icon look like something old
<i-pink> ok i anderstend
<i-pink> the icon is very ugly
<i-pink> how i can get EPG or GPP ?
<styelz> not sure whats goin gon there
<i-pink> styelz, how i get info about the tv channels?
<styelz> you need to configure your tv card if you have one, you can use on air guide
<i-pink> i dont have a tv card
<i-pink> but i want the info
<styelz> setup that in the backend
<i-pink> how?
<styelz> i guess you need to add fake channels
<styelz> look under admin menu
<styelz> myhtv backend
<i-pink> ok
<i-pink> how i make a fake channel?
<styelz> hehe
<styelz> have a read of the doco
<styelz> just have a go
<styelz> maybe someone else can help
<i-pink> i want something like tv from the internet
<styelz> tv guide
<i-pink> yes
<i-pink> tv guide!
<styelz> im not sure
<styelz> but run the mthtv backend
<styelz> try add a channel manually
<i-pink> how i run it?
<styelz> under admin menu i think
<styelz> not sure what to do, id need to have it in front of me. and i dont
<i-pink> wher is the admin menu?
<styelz> in the panel in ubuntu
<i-pink> haaaa
<styelz> hehe
<i-pink> ok i see big problem
<i-pink> i try to see video from the HDD but is not find nothing
<Mostr> Hi gang. I'm coming here off of Fedora, and like the polished look and ease of mythbuntu. I've been having some troubles getting my box to work, and wondered if anyone has some advice on getting LVM working at install time so that I can stripe my drives together to make my media partition
<mobile_> hii
<mobile_> all the time the madia center is open automatic when i am start the computer, how i am disable that?
<dahood> Hello, I am having a problem getting the DHCP server for diskless clients installed.
<dahood> I select in the control centre but it doesn't seem to be installed, there is no tick int he box and there is no dhcpd.conf file in /etc/ltsp as in the docs
<dahood> Actually, there us no /etc/ltsp directory
<i-pink> hii
<i-pink> i have aproblem
<i-pink> i cnot see stram video
<i-pink> someone can help me with this?
<dahood> creating the /etc/ltsp directory manually fixed the dhcpd server install.  I'll try and boot the client and see how I go
<i-pink> i want to see this stram
<i-pink> mms://wtenWBE.walla.co.il/10
<i-pink> in totem is work very good, but in the media center is not work
<i-pink> someone can help me???
<cann> i-pink: if its only one stream, you could make a custom menu item with XML and use it to execute totem with the stream you want. its not a sexy solution but it works =)
<i-pink> but if i try to play it with the Mplyer is not work
<i-pink> maby is codec problem?
<cann> might be yeah.
<i-pink> hoe i install the codec?
<darthanubis> medibuntu, look into it
<i-pink> i think is work now!!!
<MythbuntuGuest77> hello, i am having many problems with mythbuntu 8.10 and am not sure where to start..
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest77> i am on my third install on this box.. this time installing up to the mythtv setup, back out to ubuntu and installing available updates.
<MythbuntuGuest77> 1 - sound problems 2 - cd/dvd drive problems 3 - remote problems
<MythbuntuGuest77> lets start with cd/dvd... if i try to play a cd i hear the first second or two of the track then the player "locks up"
<MythbuntuGuest77> if i skip to the next track.. same thing. try a different disc, same thing.
<JEDIDIAH__> Howabout you extract data from the disks without trying to play them at the same time. isolate output driver issues from what's going on with the dvd drive.
<JEDIDIAH__> isolate the problems from each other.
<MythbuntuGuest77> forgot to mention i am a complete linux newbie.. if i try to access the cd drive in explorer it says access denied
<JEDIDIAH__> ...time to jump into the deep end.
<JEDIDIAH__> mebbe you should start with regular ubuntu and build on top of that. your main user should have access to all hardware.
<JEDIDIAH__> very little of a mythtv system is actually mythtv itself.
<MythbuntuGuest77> i have a copy of ubuntu and kbuntu 8.10 on cd already.. you say start with ubuntu install only.
<JEDIDIAH__> yup.
<JEDIDIAH__> you need to sort out hardware support issues that really don't have anything to do with myth.
<MythbuntuGuest77> ok... installing now...ubuntu 8.10
<JEDIDIAH__> if you can't access the DVD in an ubuntu system something is horribly messed up.
<MythbuntuGuest77> i read about creating a symbolic link to/from dev/cdrom-path dev/dvd but that didn't work.. said incorrect file / path
<JEDIDIAH__> none of that should be necessary in ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest77> quick question... in BIOS should plug and play OS installed be yes or no.. i know it is enable for windows but wasn't sure for ubuntu.
<JEDIDIAH__> It's not something I generally bother with. If you are having problems, you can certainly try it.
<JEDIDIAH__> setting it to no shouldn't be a problem.
<JEDIDIAH__> an oddball sound chip is a far more likely problem.
<MythbuntuGuest77> ok as for this install, i choose guided use entire disk..? for the partition
<JEDIDIAH__> if you are going to wipe the disk anyways, there's no need at this point to bother with manual partitioning.
<MythbuntuGuest77> confused... there are three options.. guided - resize and use free space guided - use entire disc and manual
<JEDIDIAH__> it's really easier with the newer Linuxes to make things harder than they need to be.
<JEDIDIAH__> use whatever option is automatic and uses the whole disk.
<MythbuntuGuest77> gotcha
<JEDIDIAH__> ...from the looks of the wiki, that's the "erase entire disk" option.
<MythbuntuGuest77> bare with me... 51%
<sirhc_35> JEDIDIAH__ -- switched chat client from java to X-chat (previously MythbuntuGuest77)
<sirhc_35> restarting
<sirhc_35> 247 updates available.... installing updates.... 247 @ 244.1MB
<sirhc_35> ok audio cd working perfectly... trying dvd now
<sirhc_35> cannot open dvd... original encrypted or copy
<JEDIDIAH__> got a data dvd?
<JEDIDIAH__> whatabout that sound problem?
<JEDIDIAH__> the dvd stuff is easily google'able
<JEDIDIAH__> ...the wonders of the DMCA
<sirhc_35> ummm... not sure... i'll check --- sound seems to be fine however i am using a SBLive card now instead of the on board..
<JEDIDIAH__> it always helps to know which card is supposed to be in use.
<sirhc_35> the sb card will be better for me on MythTv anyway if i can get the 5.1 to work correctly.
<sirhc_35> are you hinting at the whole libdvdread3 libdvdnav4 and install-css ? oh and something about gstreamer ugly?
<sirhc_35> where is the nvidia x server on ubuntu? it was in the menus of mythbuntu.
<sirhc_35> is there a linux / ubuntu version of "hardware manager" where you can see all devices and their properties?
<JEDIDIAH__> yup... I was alluding to the install-css bit.
<sirhc_35> you still need css even on a "back-up" dvd?
<JEDIDIAH__> There is a hardware driver manager under the System menu.
<JEDIDIAH__> ...depends on how you made the backup.
<JEDIDIAH__> a proper data DVD you should be able to navigate with the file mangler
<sirhc_35> duh.. found it. mythbuntu only has the applications menu. not use to the places and system drops yet...
<JEDIDIAH__> with ubuntu, potentially any ubuntu user could be helpful.
<JEDIDIAH__> with something "specialized"... I dunno...
<sirhc_35> the only data dvd i have on hand is a game disk for a windows game... when inserted the light on the drive continuously blinks and file manager won't open the cd/dvd drive icon.
<sirhc_35> activated the nvidia driver.. restarted.. changed resolution to 1024x768... when i try to "save to X config file" i get an error.. "unable to create new X config backup"
<sirhc_35> file `etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup`
<Booge> I just installed mythtv, I have a directtv box and an hvr-1600. when i set a recording, mythtv can't change the channel. it will record at the right time, but it stays on one channel. is there something i missed setting it up?
<sirhc_35> ok got the save config file thing sorted... now is there a way to access my TV card in ubuntu to see that it is working properly?
<sirhc_35> can't seem to get any audio from my tv card.. either through the line in of soud card or straight from the output on the capture card.. any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-13
<JEDIDIAH__> use a card made less than 10 years ago.
<JEDIDIAH__> the audio should be encoded in the output of the device along with the video.
<JEDIDIAH__> like.... cat /dev/video0 > mythtv.mpg
<JEDIDIAH__> mplayer mythtv.mpg
<henkpoley> I currently have a hanging mythwelcome, is this a proper bugreport :: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6260
<henkpoley> Or can I get more info out of the process ?
<henkpoley> Now also attached a chunk of the backend log
<cann> soo how would one go about if i modified a script and plugin and want to package it and make it accessable to the public ? basicly i made some change to the mythapple trailer script so it supports vdapu and 1080p trailers
<cann> ?
<cann> on a side note i have no clue how gpl or gnu licens work =/
<henkpoley> cann: just read the licence
<henkpoley> Also there are nice websites that describe them, when to use
<cann> henkpoley: yepp gona do that. i was mainly thinking technical though. its just a small script , should a make packages or should i just make a gz archive. and if packages where to start ? iam newbie when it comes to thinks like that =)
<henkpoley> Ah
<cann> things *
<henkpoley> Well, just "publish" the script
<cann> my programing skills equals to a rock so to speak lol
<henkpoley> Mail it to the myth mailinglist
<cann> alright =)
<henkpoley> there are a couple of packaging systems on Linux, knowing all of them is kinda difficult
<henkpoley> Let the people who currently package mythtv deal with that
<henkpoley> If your script is overall usefull they will include it eventually
<henkpoley> Putting it on the forum of your distro (like ubuntuforums.org ) will mean you get useful replies
<cann> yeah , iam on deb based systems. so i figure its about time to learn how to build my own. but since its just a small php script it might be over the top to make a ppa with deb packages (or what its alled)
<cann> called*
<henkpoley> There are al kinds of nasties with scripting, like being able to put in "rm -rf /" in a command you execute. Other people might spot such mistakes.
<henkpoley> So just get it out there ;-)
<cann> haha yeah. thanks for the info and heads up, ill start with the mailing list. need to clean it up first though. or the code wizards oon there will have the laugh of the centry =)
<Dralid> Hey, I need a good analog tuner. I have a HD Homerun for digital tuning, and I got a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1800 before I learned that it would not work well with MythTV. Any suggestions?
<JEDIDIAH__> get a dirt cheap PVR150 from ebay.
<JEDIDIAH__> I have thought of getting a couple just as spares.
<JEDIDIAH__> the 1600 also seems to work but I have not tried it myself.
<JEDIDIAH__> The wiki over at mythtv.org isn't over there just for Brad's personal gratification. '-)
 * JEDIDIAH__ wonders what will happen if he goes into the local Best Buy and asks them about their hop-hog stuff...
<eddief2> Any opinions on WintTV PVR150 - It seems to produce recording that are "soft", not as sharp as the original.  Is it the card (design) or is it not optimally configured?  Is there a PVR card with recognized better quality - doesn't cost more than a 150?
<cva> While importing DVDs, is there a way to change the default quality setting from ISO to Perfect?
<MythbuntuGuest78> I am having a problem getting some DVD's to play on mythbuntu 8.10 others work just fine.  The ones that are a proble play on my ubuntu 8.04 with no ploblem.  I have installed libdvdcss through medibintu and ubuntu-restrected-extras
<rhpot1991> !xine | MythbuntuGuest78
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest78: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<rhpot1991> you can try that
<MythbuntuGuest99> I'm looking at building a mythbuntu box around the gigabyte GA-E7AUM-DS2Hv its on board is a geforce 9400. I was wondering if anyone had any tips? I'd like to be able to do video and audio over HDMI. I knw there is the VDPAU driver out there, but I'm not sure how to install it. Thanks!
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest99: you need to run trunk for that, not recommended for users unless they really know what they are doing
<MythbuntuGuest99> Is the trunk needed for HDMI? Or because of the 9400? My other choice was the intel GMS 4500, but from what I can find thats even harder to get working. Is support for the 9400 going to increase when 9.04 is released?
<rhpot1991> for VDPAU
<MythbuntuGuest99> so if I use anything with the 9300/ 9400 chipset I'm going to need to build my own install basically
<MythbuntuGuest99> Is it possible to install mythbuntu and add this repository   deb http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos files/ and get VDPAU to work? would hdmi (video & sound) work with out the vdpau? 1080p isnt high on my list
<MythbuntuGuest78> Does anyone have any ideas on my DVD issue.  Some play some dont.  The ones that dont work on ubuntu 8.04 but not on mythbuntu 8.10?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest78: I replied to you already, scroll up
<MythbuntuGuest78> I am sorry, I can't see it for some reason.  I see my question, but not the reply.
<MythbuntuGuest78> Any chance I can get you to repost it?  Thanks
<MythbuntuGuest99> <rhpot1991> !xine | MythbuntuGuest78
<MythbuntuGuest99> <Zinn> MythbuntuGuest78: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<MythbuntuGuest78> Thanks
<MythbuntuGuest99> your welcome
<MythbuntuGuest99> you're*
<MythbuntuGuest99> Could you tell me what exactly vdpau does? My understanding is it just allows for better HD picture and load balancing to the gpu
<NCommander> Are there any mythbuntu developers around? I need to discuss with them the Xubuntu 4.4 -> 4.6 migration.
<tgm4883> NCommander, let me see if superm1 is around
<NCommander> Well, we need to remove the old MCS system, and your default setting package needs to be tweaked (I suspect your last alpha was fairly trashed because 4.6 was in flux until ealire this week)
<tgm4883> could be.  I remember superm1 saying something about that
<tgm4883> foxbuntu might know about that
<NCommander> Well, mythbuntu-desktop needs a bump upload so we can start removing the cruft from the archive
<tgm4883> hmm, it seemed you poked your head in when only I am around
<NCommander> bah
<tgm4883> so you just need  bump upload of mythbuntu-desktop?
<superm1> NCommander, what further changes need to be made?
<superm1> NCommander, take a look at the latest mythbuntu-desktop meta
<superm1> i've tried to transition what i could
<superm1> a sooner heads up would have been nice btw for the 4.4->4.6 migration :)
<superm1> completely fsck'ed up our alpha indeed with that timing
<NCommander> superm1, sorry about that, we got stuck on the NEW queue, our last two alphas have been similar to coasters
<NCommander> A5 looking stablish however.
<superm1> would have been better off just sitting in NEW thru the freeze and breaking after a4
<superm1> but oh well
<superm1> NCommander, so what's wrong with our metas and/or seeds now? and what you are referring to, is it the same case in the latest bzr of the seeds and latest meta in the archive?
<NCommander> superm1, I was wrong about that.
<NCommander> superm1, well, we uploaded everything before NEW. Yes it was badly handled, I acklodge that, but no one remembered mythbuntu also uses Xfce >.>;
<MythbuntuGuest38> If I wanted to use HDMI for video and sound with a geforce 9300 do I need to load VDPAU? I'm not intrested in HD just the connection 720p is fine
<henkpoley> Again an odd hang :-/ this time the backend seems be bonkers, frontend chugs along but doesn't show any recordings
<rhpot1991> henkpoley: on the recordings page if you hit m a menu comes up and you can change what is displayed there
<henkpoley> Thanks, I'll check with mythweb first
<henkpoley> But it also takes kinda long
<henkpoley> Al mysql tables at least check okay
<rhpot1991> henkpoley: if they don't show up in mythweb then its a different issue
<henkpoley> Mythweb currently doesn't display anything at all, safari only tells me the server disconnected
<henkpoley> But that's probably a different problm
<rhpot1991> henkpoley: run sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend status
<henkpoley> Tells me :: Usage: /etc/init.d/mythbackend {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<henkpoley> Anyways, I stopped the backend when checking the tables
<henkpoley> and frontend too
<rhpot1991> you need to start the backend back up before accessing mythweb
<henkpoley> Ah everything  shows again
<henkpoley> in the frontend.
<henkpoley> Hmm `links http://localhost/mythweb/` tells me: Error reading from socket
<henkpoley> rhpot1991: earlier today (CET) I had a hang, would there be anything I could have improved on this bugreport :: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6260 ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-14
<JEDIDIAH__> You can use HDMI for video (but not sound) just fine without using the beta/vdpau drivers.
<coolego1> Hello, I've been working on installing Mythbuntu 8.10 on an old box I have laying around with an ATI HDTV wonder card.  I am following the instructions from http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ATI_HDTV_Wonder but I am hung up on getting it to lock onto HD channels.  I have not tried to work with analog TV, only digital.  I don't know how to manually configure the kernel, although there are diagrams on the site...
<zeltak> hi anyone awake :) ?
<Dono_> I allowed some updates that the update reminder thingy wanted to install, not the USB tuner doesn't work - dmesg seems to indicate a crash or something. How can I see what those couple things I installed were to uninstall them?
<Dono_> (d'oh)
<Dono_> I see what updates were installed from the dpkg log but don't know how to downgrade the packages...
<Dono_> Okay, so I know how to downgrade using aptitude, so I might get this fixed
<Dono_> Actually, I can't downgrade if aptitude doesn't know where to find the other versions...
<Dono_> (other=older)
<Dono_> Hmmm. Very strange, but I've corrected the problem or it has corrected itself somehow. Carry on :)
<daveo78> Guys I know this is a ubuntu channel but anyone here use a macmini as a frontend using OSX
<JEDIDIAH__> nope. My Macs run Ubuntu
<daveo78> ok
<daveo78> I'm getting tearing and lockups when running mythfrontend on my mini and was wondering what video settings people are using
<daveo78> dont know if there the same under ubuntu or not
<JEDIDIAH__> tearing and lockups are probably different issues.
<JEDIDIAH__> check the mailing list archive for the tearing.
<daveo78> like when I use my HDhomerun it just cant handle the video and then oddly the audio hardware locksup and I have to restart to get my sound back
<daveo78> odd isnt it
<mike_hurley> anybody know about the default samba settings in mythbuntu 8.10 and mythdora 10.21?  samba worked fine under mythbuntu and for the life of me i cannot access my machine under samba in mythdora (even with mythbuntu's smb.conf).
<mike_hurley> i assume it's something like prelinked user accounts or groups
<coolego1> Hello, I've been working on installing Mythbuntu 8.10 on an old box I have laying around with an ATI HDTV wonder card.  I am following the instructions from http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ATI_HDTV_Wonder but I am hung up on getting it to lock onto HD channels.  I have not tried to work with analog TV, only digital.
<JEDIDIAH__> the newer versions of myth have playback settings that might not make sense for your hardware. After I upgraded to 0.21 I had to tweak my playback profiles to get my performance and responsiveness back.
<JEDIDIAH__> a mini should definitely be able to handle 1080i MPEG2.
<JEDIDIAH__> both of my panels run at 1080, so that might make a difference in my case.
<coolego1> I can't lock into channels - when I scan I get nothing
<JEDIDIAH__> ...depending on the signal quality you won't be able to lock onto anything.
<coolego1> I got locked, but now the interlacing makes the video look horrible
<sirhc_> Hello, i am looking for some help on an ATI remote.. using gnome lirc configuration to try and set it up, but i must be missing some detail.
<sirhc_> packages i have installed: mythbuntu-lirc-generator / lirc / gnome-lirc-properties / liblircclient-dev / inputlirc / liblircclient0 / lirc-x <all latest versions on ubuntu 8.10>
<sirhc_> hello JEDIDIAH.. thanks for all your help the other day.. i am down to my last bug..
<sirhc_> ATI USB remote
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-15
<menopb> hey guys...somehow I broke the mythbuntu 8.10 install.  I installed it, added the mysql service from MCC now when I try mysql I get computer.local cannot connect to this mysql db.  Where do I go from here?
<menopb> oh...I also changed the bind address for mysql in the my.conf to the static Ip instead of the dreaded 127.0.0.1
<menopb> and restarted the machine...then I tried the mysql -h -u mythtv -p...
<sirhc_> hello menopb
<menopb> howdy
<sirhc_> have you read through this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220027
<sirhc_> i don't know if it applies to you but there is quite abit about mysql in there...
<sirhc_> myself... i am trying to get some ideas about a usb ati remote i can't seem to get working.
<menopb> ooooo...not cool...just got in as root for mysql and learned that the mythconverg db was not even made... that could be the problem...or one of them :)
<menopb> okay...fixed that problem with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database  now on to the next step...if I can find a hint as to what it is... :)
<sirhc_> wish i could help.. you're over my head. i am waiting to get all my hardware working before i try myth again. i didn't have much luck with mythbuntu.
<menopb> woohoo...got the backend up and going....sweet...we are on the move now... ;)
<menopb> fixed it with mythtv backend setup from the System menu
<menopb> on to the FE...I hope
<menopb> that was easy...it just worked....now...on to lirc... everyone's favorite app
<sirhc_> good luck.. that is where i am stuck.
<menopb> anyone know the driver for the IRblaster for lirc...or where to find it.  I am using MCC and I can get all but the driver....thanks
<menopb> I have a serial IRblaster and a logitech remote that thinks it is a hauppauge remote.  I have in MCC Enable Remote; Remote: custom; Driver: blank; Modules: lirc_dev lirc_serial; Configuration: ***.hauppage; Device: /dev/lirc0
<menopb> I can tell thet lircd is running...but no worky
<sirhc_> have you tried gnome-lirc-properties ??
<sirhc_> slick little app ... has alot of remotes and their configs preloaded
<sirhc_> just can't get mine to work :-(
<menopb> brb...restart
<menopb> darn...found something on changing autoserial.conf to turn off kernel for serial, but no work...just went bak to old.....hmmmmmm..any ideas on what to try next
<OnEdge> hey all, i have a question about mythbuntu 8.10 and my hard drive setup!
<OnEdge> i have an 80GB hard drive for OS, then I have 3 400GB SATA hard drives for DATA, how should I configure them in MythBuntu?
<menopb> okay...well I now know that the driver is not uirt2 unless I have the modules wrong
<sirhc_> let partitioner set it up.. it should make one big partition for all four 400G's and the 80 for os and swap... i think
<sirhc_> ... 3 400G's
<OnEdge> what version of mythtv comes with mythbuntu 8.10?
<OnEdge> i dont see the version in the release notes
<OnEdge> i would like to upgrade to the lates 0.21 if i have to
<sirhc_> i think its .20
<OnEdge> is it easy to upgrade?
<sirhc_> if i can get everything working in ubuntu 8.10 i am just going to get .21 as an add app.. thats my plan anyway..
<sirhc_> mythbuntu = 0.20.2 --- http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/30
<OnEdge> cool
<sirhc_> menopb: any luck with that remote?
<menopb> not yet...still guessing   ;)
<sirhc_> did you try gnome-lirc-properties?
<sirhc_> give me the details on your device .. i have g-l-p installed .. i will see if they are listed
<sirhc_> for ir receiver it lists a "generic" "serial port receiver" "/dev/ttyS0" "16550A-compatible COM port"
<sirhc_> for remote it has a "logitech" "value infared remote control"
<menopb> I have run the MCC config for Lirc several times....if I run lircd from terminal, I get: config file contains no valid remote control definition
<AnnonyMouse> Hi guys
<AnnonyMouse> bought new machine, installed ubuntu, connected to my LCD TV
<AnnonyMouse> Video is an ATI Saphire Radeon 256 with VGA, DVI & HDMI interfaces
<AnnonyMouse> TV is a Sony Bravia
<AnnonyMouse> using propietary drivers (courtesy of EnvyNG). Connected with HDMI cable & all looks good (even got the audio to work OK too!)
<AnnonyMouse> My Bravia has an HDMI ("sync") remote control freature, to stop, pause, play, fwd & rew media
<AnnonyMouse> any idea hot to pick up this interactions?
<AnnonyMouse> may wave to make use of some sort if IRDA drive (i'm guessing)
<noinip> Anyone have any experience getting the air2pc v1 cards to work?  I downloaded the fw and placed it in /lib/firmware but the backend setup still does not seem to detect it.
<AnnonyMouse> nope, sry
<sirhc_> so mouse, to understand, you are trying to control ubuntu with your tv through the hdmi?
<AnnonyMouse> sirhc_ :  that's correct
<AnnonyMouse> reading up a bit, & it may be as simple as the graphics card not being capable, but I see that the DHMI spec calls for HDMI devices to be "wired up", even if it's not implemented
<AnnonyMouse> http://www.hdmi.org/learningcenter/glossary.aspx#27
<AnnonyMouse> http://www.cepro.com/article/inside_hdmi_cec_the_little_known_control_feature/
<sirhc_> hmmm .. very interesting. first i have heard of that.
<AnnonyMouse> I wouldnt've know if it if my tv's remote didn't have the buttons
<AnnonyMouse> was a case of: hmmmmm, interresting. how can I hack this?
<superm1> kees, world of goo is really neat.  i'd actually consider buying this, but i'm not sure if i'd want the wii or linux version
<sirhc_> lol.. hey, do you have any lirc exp?
<AnnonyMouse> sirhc_ : not rly. got my macbook hacked to ubuntu to work with it's IR RC
<AnnonyMouse> more luck than anything else
<sirhc_> i am trying to get this ati usb remote with x10 rf receiver working. i read where many have done it but i can't for the life of me duplicate their results.
<sirhc_> i know it has to be something simple and stupid i am missing or messing up... just can't put my finger on it.
<AnnonyMouse> u can read IR bursts under ur proc or dev sub-dirs
<AnnonyMouse> not sure how this maps 2 lirc
<AnnonyMouse> poke the buys @ the lirc forum
<kees> superm1: it's so addictive! wii one is $15; not sure the linux price. though with the linux one you can share with a wider leaderboard i think
<MythbuntuGuest58> Using 8.10 "I" and when I go to Media Library, Play online streams and select a movie trailer, the window opens up and I usually see a "green" dialog box and then that window goes black and I hear sound. If I hit cancel and go right back the video starts and it works. Next time I go through the same sequence. I have to hit go twice to see the video. Any thoughts?
<Sharkonwheels> Q: Got a super-OLD Hauppauge WinTV (#61201) PCI card. Will it work? bt878 based... MythTV keeps freezing on card access (schedule start, "watch TV" function, etc..)
<Sharkonwheels> correction, entire system freezes, not just Myth
<MythbuntuGuest58> I am running the HV-1600 and so far it works with the new "firmware" downloaded. You might have to update your firmware for that card.
<MythbuntuGuest58> Make that HVR-1600.
<Sharkonwheels> This card has got to be at least 8-10 years old. These things were $250-300 back in the day. In Myth setup, doing a channel scan doesn't freeze it, but reports "no signal" on all channels.
<Sharkonwheels> Got half a mind to pop it in a nearby XP box I have, and make dead sure board is good :)
<MythbuntuGuest58> I just got the HVr-1600 for $70. You might consider that one.
<Sharkonwheels> might pop by Circuit City tomorrow and see if the "liquidation" had dropped prices on the cards yet.
<Sharkonwheels> I dunno how much I wanna fuss with a 10-yo card :)
<MythbuntuGuest58> I got mine at CC on liquidation too.
<Sharkonwheels> I wanted to test myth on hardware I had (MSI K7N2Delta-ILSR board, Athlon XP3200+, 512MB, dual 80G SATAs, Radeon 9550XL,)
<MythbuntuGuest58> Does it use cx18 module or another one?
<Sharkonwheels> mine? mine's a straight bt878 board
<MythbuntuGuest58> Are you runnin linux or windows?
<Sharkonwheels> Mythbuntu 8.10
<Sharkonwheels> just d/l last night :)
<MythbuntuGuest58> Linux version, right?
<Sharkonwheels> yep
<tgm4883> Is there a windows version of Mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest58> look at dmesg to see what driver is loaded, or use lsmod
<Sharkonwheels> uses the bt878 driver - saw that in dmesg
<MythbuntuGuest58> issue dmesg | grep bt878 and make sure it says "initialized"
<Sharkonwheels> powered it down to pop the card into a fresh XP box - already downloaded the XP driver+sw
<Sharkonwheels> lemme check - haven't yanked it yet...brb
<AnnonyMouse1> tgm4883 : think there's a windows-based client for the myth backend
<AnnonyMouse1> if ur desperte, u can run it inside a VM, or as a livecd
<Sharkonwheels> I don't see "initialized" but I see "registered device video0" then "registered device vbi0"
<Sharkonwheels> lsmod shows a bunch of mods related to the bttv/bt878 devices
<Sharkonwheels> it identifies the card, version, capabilities, registers video0, bttv0, etc.. MythTV recognizes /dev/video0 exists, and that it's the television portion
<Sharkonwheels> (as well as the other ports - 2-composite, 1 S-Video)
<Sharkonwheels> I'm shocked this box even works - A-XP 2500+ (1800mHz) overclocked to about 2400mHz since 2003 :)
<MythbuntuGuest58> Do you see a positive "initialized" to indicate the card has loaded properly?
<MythbuntuGuest58> I think it has to "initialize", at least the instructions for my card says it has to show "initialized" or it doesn't work. I can confirm that this is the case.
<Sharkonwheels> I grep'd for "initialize" and it wasn't there for the bt878/bttv. just said "registered device video0"
<MythbuntuGuest58> I could see /dev/video0 too but until I loaded updated drivers the card didn't work right. I locked up at least once with the older driver.
<Sharkonwheels> maybe it's a diff between the 2 drivers? yours uses the cx* driver, correct?
<MythbuntuGuest58> I also confirmed that even though 8.10 "I" was supposed to have HVR-1600 drivers included, it didn't work.
<Sharkonwheels> looking through dmesg, it APPEARS that the AGP card and the WinTV are both using INT-A. mebbe I need to manually switch the interrupts ?
<MythbuntuGuest58> Yes, that could cause a problem for certain.
<Sharkonwheels> bios shows PCI slots 1/4 sharing, 2/5 sharing, and 3 solo, so lemme move it to slot 3 :)
<MythbuntuGuest58> The HVR-1600 uses cx18 modules and I did have to update them.
<Sharkonwheels> same diff - high IRQ's, so no diff - 19 for the video, 17 for the WinTV.
<Sharkonwheels> got about 1-1.5 seconds of video going to "Watch TV" on MythTV front-end, and then entire machine froze
<Sharkonwheels> OSD shows "WinTV TVi" which is what I named the television input of /dev/video0 in MythTV Setup, so the card is "sorta' working"
<Sharkonwheels> wondering what's making it freeze? Mebbe I'll try standard clocking, no OC, although I've NEVER had a problem in what, 6 years? who knows...
<MythbuntuGuest58> what did you use for your capture card settings? analog or digital?
<Sharkonwheels> wait a sec - video froze, machine is *NOT* frozen!
<Sharkonwheels> Got no remote - you know kb commands off-hand? channel up/down?
<Sharkonwheels> analog
<MythbuntuGuest58> arrow up/down
<Sharkonwheels> d/ling pdf manual now - that was a SERIOUS rtfm question, sorry :)
<MythbuntuGuest58> did you use mpeg2 or v4l settings?
<MythbuntuGuest58> I don't know your card well enough to know if it uses mpeg or v4l, but if it is v4l you will need to update the driver.
<Sharkonwheels> v4l
<Sharkonwheels> analog
<MythbuntuGuest58> did you use the wget command to get new v4l drivers?
<Sharkonwheels> has v2 flavor, though - still gotta update it? Was gonna check the BIOS to make sure the PCI clock wasn't getting upped by the OC
<Sharkonwheels> nope - that like a mandatory must-do? even on 8.10?
<Sharkonwheels> v4l update, I mean
<MythbuntuGuest58> You need to search for something similar to this.
<MythbuntuGuest58>  wget http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ivtv/firmware/cx18-firmware.tar.gz
<MythbuntuGuest58> tar -xzvf cx18-firmware.tar.gz
<MythbuntuGuest58> sudo cp cx18-firmware/*.fw /lib/firmware/$KERNEL_VERSION/
<MythbuntuGuest58> oops. wait that is the driver.
<MythbuntuGuest58> sudo apt-get install mercurial linux-headers-$KERNEL_VERSION build-essential
<MythbuntuGuest58> hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<MythbuntuGuest58> that is two separate commands.
<MythbuntuGuest58> Then compile and install:
<MythbuntuGuest58> cd v4l-dvb
<MythbuntuGuest58> make
<MythbuntuGuest58> sudo make install
<MythbuntuGuest58> sudo make unload
<MythbuntuGuest58> sudo modprobe cx18
<MythbuntuGuest58> change the modprobe to your module
<MythbuntuGuest58> then reboot
<MythbuntuGuest58> This link might help (it is for my card but similar for you)
<MythbuntuGuest58> http://mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600#Issues_and_Problems
<Sharkonwheels> lemme connect here on that box...brb...
<Sharkonwheels> OK - back...
<Sharkonwheels> I see you're using the CX driver, and ivtv, but mine doesn't use that...
<Sharkonwheels> looks like V4L is in the kernel
<MythbuntuGuest58> It is but appears to need updated. My card wouldn't work until I updated both the v4l driver and the modules for my hardware.
<MythbuntuGuest58> Did you find an article specific to your card anywhere?
<Sharkonwheels> hmm...lemme google for bttv and v4l
<Sharkonwheels> Q: Ya think it's *necessary* I run the AMd driver, and not the open-source one? instructions made it sound like it was needed, to get the TV-Out from the Radeon 9550XL
<Sharkonwheels> it looks like now it can tune, but can't stick - vid freezes, sometimes freezes, then goes, then freezes..
<MythbuntuGuest58> I didn't get any hits on Google that looked promising.
<Sharkonwheels> one more thing I'm gonna check...
<wyrdvans> Has anyone managed to get the remote working on the DVICO Fusion7 HDTV Dual Express?
<MythbuntuGuest58> Found this:
<MythbuntuGuest58> Tuners: Hauppauge WinTV (using bt878, bttv, and tuner linux modules)
<MythbuntuGuest58> Performance:Using a standard Mythbuntu install I have been able to watch tv using xawtv with no recompiling of kernel modules. It just worked out of the box!!! I have gotten MythTV to play TV using the V4L Capture Card and not the MPEG2 as it says in the manual.
<Sharkonwheels> mine can' use mpeg2, as it has none - it is like 8-10yo!
<MythbuntuGuest58> He didn't say which version of Mythbuntu he ran.
<Sharkonwheels> newer ones I'm sure have the mpeg2 encoders, and while you COULD use them straight w/out mpeg2, that would waste CPU cycles, and slow it down for nothing!
<MythbuntuGuest58> Agree. Mine doesn't seem to put any strain on the CPU. I'm actually running it on a 1G box.
<Sharkonwheels> tried making sure the freq was set to cable, and not OTA, bu made no diff - still freezing video
<Sharkonwheels> hey, at least the whole danged machine isn't freezing anymore!
<Sharkonwheels> gonna check the PCI bus speed in the BIOS - ogtta reboot - brb
<Sharkonwheels> btw, thanks for the assist - you've been MOST gracious, even witht he easy RTFM q's !
<MythbuntuGuest58> Still sounds like the drivers aren't fully loaded. Myth isn't able to talk to the hardware.
<MythbuntuGuest58> I'm new to this but having fun again.
<Sharkonwheels> it can, sorta' - it can tune a channel, but the video pops in-and-out. could be the board's a POS - it's 10yo ! ben in the garage for like 3-4 years
<Sharkonwheels> brb
<MythbuntuGuest58> Time for a cheap replacement. Ie, CC close out special.
<Sharkonwheels> Heh - this will throw you for a loop:
<Sharkonwheels> I can RECORD fine, and see the thumbnail view when looking through the list of recordings
<Sharkonwheels> just can't watch live :)
<Sharkonwheels> me thinks it's probably some issue with vid driver
<Sharkonwheels> No audio - seems it ain't finding my mainboard audio. I assume if Linux found audio, I'd have the volume button upper right, yes?
<Sharkonwheels> My ubuntu and UltimateEdition machines have it
<MythbuntuGuest58> Yes, my screen shows volume control and I do have audio.
<Siljo> hello
<Siljo> i have problems with mythbuntu    on backend i have a playlist for iptv and it works fine  bun in front end then i click watch tv nothin happens.  thank you
<Siljo> capture card is network recorder with given m3p playlistž
<Crewsr3> I'm trying to display my myth box on my SDTV, I need help configuring my video card to displace 640x480
<Crewsr3> I can ssh into from this computer
<sirhc_> what kind of video card?
<Crewsr3> nvidia   what command can I run to look it up?
<Siljo>  i have problems with mythbuntu    on backend i have a playlist for iptv and it works fine  bun in front end then i click watch tv nothin happens.  thank you
<Siljo> <Siljo> capture card is network recorder with given m3p playlistž
<sirhc_> you are using nvidia propietary driver..?
<Crewsr3> sirhc_, yes I have the glx drivers installed
<sirhc_> ok.. here is what happened to me in mythbuntu... during install if i said " enable tv out" once the install finised only tv out would work.. no vga.. so i started over reinstalled .. left off enable tv ..
<sirhc_> then got the nvidia drivers and updated.. then i got a neat app nvtv which controls the tv out on nvidia cards..
<sirhc_> so now i can have vga and tv .. either clone or dual display.. make sense?
<sirhc_> i can change either resoulution to anything i want.. independent to each other..
<sirhc_> oh.. and you know you have to run nvidia x from the console in order to save the config file.. also i had to turn off desktop effects to get my terminal and window close / minimize buttons / drag window back after installing nvidia drivers..
<neoneddy> question: I had a recording that was just recording.. I had to reboot mid-recording.. now it won't keep recording, it thinks it did already
<neoneddy> Hmm even override isn't working
<neoneddy> it's like it thinks it already recorded it.. can I purse the old records?
<neoneddy> purge
<neoneddy> You know anything about the recording system of MythTV?
<JEDIDIAH__> r u talking about the mechanics of recording or the scheduling system?
<neoneddy> more of the scheduling... I had to reboot a few times mid recording and now it won't record the current program
<neoneddy> Daytona 500
<neoneddy> I tried a schedule override, still nod ice
<JEDIDIAH__> it should record the rest of the program.
<JEDIDIAH__> it should show up as multiple copies of the same program name.
<neoneddy> It did for a while.. like after every reboot it kept restarting the cording so I had 3 or 4 clips... I started watching the currently recording one, then it stopped... the status was it was still recording, however it was letting you go past 4 minutes into it or so.  so I removed the schedule, stopped the recording, then tried to recreate the schedule
<neoneddy> and now it says "MythTV Status:  	This showing was recorded."
<vizo1> I am going to try to install mythvodka but I dont know where mythplugins sorc directory is. Can soe one tell me?
<neoneddy> I'm not sure eaither
<vizo1> ah http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006069
<badpc> how do i get over the air hdtv to work on mythbuntu?
<neoneddy> I'm using the HD Homerun
<neoneddy> works well
<badpc> neoneddy: what is that
<badpc> a package?
<neoneddy> it's a network based tuner
<neoneddy> what tuner are you trying to use?
<badpc> hauppauge wintv 1600
<neoneddy> are those even supported?  I know I was looking at one like that.. is it the dual HDTV and SDTV tuner?
<badpc> when i scan for channels in the backend it comes up with nothing
<neoneddy> ahh... what settigns are you using?
<badpc> NTSC
<neoneddy> I meant like, the scanning settings
<badpc> TRIED THEM ALL
<badpc> sry caps
<neoneddy> have an antenna hooked up?
<badpc> yup
<neoneddy> also do you have a cable provider?
<badpc> yes
<neoneddy> who?
<badpc> cox
<neoneddy> try hooking your cable up to it and scan it like a cable signal with QAM256
<neoneddy> I have comcast and they rebroads cast it for you
<neoneddy> it's the OTA signal, but no antenna required
<badpc> ok havent tried that yet was just trying to see if i could get broadcast signal
<badpc> ill be back
<vizo1> anyone have mythvodka working?
<rhpot1991> vizo1: might want to catch tgm4883 if he is around, IIRC he was packaging that a little while back
<vizo1> cool
<vizo1> looks like I have everythting built
<vizo1> I just dont see it in my menu
<Marsupilami23> Can someone help me figure out why my frontend is not connecting to my backend?
<Marsupilami23> Both are on the same computer
<rjmunro> I've got an old debian installation running some MythTV debs I got from somewhere. Can I change my /etc/apt/sources.list to mythbuntu, do a dist upgrade, and upgrade my system keeping most of my settings and things I have recorded in the past, or is there no hope of that working smoothly?
<superm1> that's iffy rjmunro
<superm1> i would make sure you back up everything important first before you try
<hads> It might work, but yeah, I can see it breaking.
<hads> I've cross-graded from Debian to Ubuntu once to see if it would work. It didn't for me.
<vizo1> ok I am trying to change library.xml to show mythvodka but it does not show in th menu s there a log I can check why?
<tgm4883> vizo1, make sure that the plugin is installed?
<tgm4883> vizo1, cause if you don't actually have libmythvodka.so in the plugin dir then it wont show up
<vizo1> ok
<vizo1> the libmythvodka.so ?
<tgm4883> yea, if thats not in the right dir, then you don't get the menu option
<tgm4883> is there a reason you are compiling it?
<vizo1> learning how it all workss
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> did you follow a guide or anything?
<vizo1> whats on the wiki and looking at this thread http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006069
<vizo1> where is the plugin dir again?
<tgm4883> /usr/lib/mythtv/plugins
<vizo1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  810756 2009-02-15 17:36 libmythvoka.so*
<vizo1> oh wait
<vizo1> spelling erro
<tgm4883> yea that would be a problem
<vizo1> ok now it shaowed and I have a setup screen
<tgm4883> alright, so you should be good to go
<vizo1> hmm
<vizo1> how do I check if I curl
<vizo1> used to gentoo
<tgm4883> if it's installed?
<vizo1> yah
<tgm4883> you could check via dpkg -l curl
<tgm4883> or I would just apt-get install curl
<tgm4883> and if it's already installed it won't do anything
<vizo1> cool
<vizo1> and now I think I have to do get_iplayer
<vizo1>  nope that works from command line
<tgm4883> IIRC, get_iplayer is shipped with mythvodka
<vizo1> cool
<vizo1> ok if this works I will oficially haave mythfront end that handles blu-ray rips and hulu:-D
<vizo1> tgm4883: thanks alot
<vizo1> can I run gethulu.pl before I start test it the player?
<tgm4883> vizo1, honestly, i'm not a real fan of mythvodka in it's current implementation
<vizo1> hrmm why not?
<tgm4883> it's kinda a pain to use, especially if you have multiple machines
<tgm4883> it takes a long time to update each day
<vizo1> wont cron job help?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-15
<russell5> so when i set up a recording from the main menu under recordings it doesnt record. when i go to status it says neither tuner is recording. also if i go into livetv after that its on the channel it was supposed to record. when i go into livetv and either hit record or go the the program guide from livetv it records without an issue. can someone offer any insight?
<foxbuntu> russell5, I would tend to think its your method of setting up the recording rules for shows rather than something broken based on your description. Explain your exact steps for further details on your issue.
<russell5> well from the main menu i go to manage recordings> schedule recordings>program guide. then i pick something to record and set it to record.then went back to the main menu. then at the time the show should start recording i go into information center > system status > tuner status and both my tuners says not recording. and this is a few minutes after the show starts.
<russell5> But if i go from the main menu into watch tv then pull up the menu and program guide and from there set a show to record then back out to infocenter and tuner status it says recording on one of the tuner cards
<russell5> the odd thing is if i set it from manage recordings and then at the time of the recording if i go to watch tv its tuned to the channel it is supposed to be recording
<dad__> i ned some help with mythbuntu diskless client
<dad__> time on clients is wrong so mythtv will not open
<dad__> ntp is installed on server
<dad__> I had ntp installed on client as well and I set to receive time from server 192.168.1.10 now this made the time on the client 11 hours ahead of the server
<dad__> now I live in melb au which at presenet is 10 hours +gmt +hr daylight saving
<dad__> when i change client timezone to england/london The time reads correct
<dad__> Its like the time the server is sending the client is already locallized and it adds another 11 hours onto it making the time 11 hours in the future on the the client
<dad__> I have also tried using the pool.au servers to set time on client machine this strangely gives me time the wrong time as well.
<dad__> mythtv will not open if timezone on frontend  and backend is different so changing to london is not a solution.
<dad__> hey
<tmkt> hey hey..how to i rest the audio settings with mythbuntu? seems it got switched to pulse when i installed mpd
<tmkt> removed mpd
<tmkt> and can't find a place to switch back to alsa and get my audio in myth working again
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I am experiencing some small problems on my Ubuntu (NOTE NOT Mythbuntu) Karmic, and on a previous visit here someone told me they were all problems fixed in Mythtv, but Ubuntu repos doesn't have them, so I should set up autobuilds (http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds) even though I'm not using Mythbuntu.  I'm trying to do that, but my server wants to do a partial upgrade, whatever that is.  When it does, i
<rhpot1991> dj_segfault: you will have to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rhpot1991> we changed some packaging around, and it will need to remove the old ones and install the new ones
<dj_segfault> But will that fix it trying to get the wrong version?
<dj_segfault> OK, doing it now.  Looks like it's trying to grab the later build.  So far so good..
<dj_segfault> BTW, since I don't have mythbuntu I don't have the nice config GUI, but I ran dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos.  I didn't see an option for "testing" or "fixes" as described on that page.  Or do they mean .23 vs .22?
 * rhpot1991 grumbles
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-16
<Reflecho> !help plugins
<Zinn> !help plugins For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Reflecho> can anybody tell me how to add/remove plugins in the latest spin of mythbuntu?
<stuarticus> Hi, does anyone have any experience with the Hauppage HVR-900? Would you recommend it? I need USB as am using laptop as Myth machine.
<stuarticus> Looks like not all hardware versions are compatible with DVB-T?
<stuarticus> Under linux
<stuarticus> Or the wintv NOVA-T (browsing ebay!)
<waltm> Hi, I just had a failure tring to upgrade my mythbuntu server from 8.10 using the ubuntu net upgrade.  after a log boot (15 minutes of errors) I can get into a terminal but apt-get upgrade fails with too many errors.  Is there a way to get into my hard drives booting from the live mythbuntu cd to copy my old home folder, fstab, and var/lib/mythtv directories before doing a fresh install?  is there a better way to recover?
<rhpot1991> waltm: you can boot a live cd and mount your hard drive to slavage files
<rhpot1991> hopefully you have a backup of the DB
<rhpot1991> one may exist under /var/backups
<waltm> rhpot1991:  thanks, I'm not that worried about the DB as I can rebuild that.  I don't record tv but have been moving my dvd collection to hard drives over time. Just want to save as much as possible.
<rhpot1991> well there is info in there about your recorded tv and all, its easier to salvage that with the db around
<hot_wheelz> hi i'm just curious does anyone know if the rtl2832 chip is currently supported?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-17
<klucas> Hi all, is there a way to get a front end to play content in a loop?
<klucas> I've got a series of machines that are using propriarery software that isn't much good.
<klucas> I'm thinking of converting them all to mythtv.
<klucas> but it's in a retail environment where there are several machines playing content created from one in a loop
<klucas> thanks in advance.
<tgm4883> klucas, I think* you can set up repeat points, but i'd have to check the menu in playback. I'm upgrading right now so cant do it
<klucas> tgm4883: interesting.  I'll have to try it out here before I take it to the powers that be :)
<bcgrown> how can i view the bitrate of a stream i'm watching or have recorded?
<fleers> bcgrown: might try mplayer
<fleers> mplayer -vo null -ao null -frames 10 -identify <filename>
<fleers> or similar
<bcgrown> fleers: i think i'm a little late, but thank you.
<Technophil> Can someone tell me what file determines the channels shown on the LiveTV OSD when pressing the remotes up and down arrows?  I find some channels are missing yet if I press the channel number they are there and show that way.  I've scanned again and the mythweb settings seems to give them all the same treatment.  e.g TV2 is not in the list yet pressing "2" tunes that channel.
<Technophil> Also cold rebooted.  (Using two 500T tuners = 4 tuners)
<hot_wheelz> anyone here following the saa716x family of ships driver development?
<hot_wheelz> chips
<hot_wheelz> sorry
<ball> Anyone happen to know off hand whether Mythbuntu would be able to use this thing?  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Hauppauge+-+Dual+PCI+Express+TV+Tuner/Recorder/9539706.p?id=1218121172758&skuId=9539706
<Zinn> [www.bestbuy.com] Hauppauge - Dual PCI Express TV Tuner/Recorder - 1213
<rhpot1991> ball: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-2250
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-2250 - MythTV
<rhpot1991> ball: most places are phasing out analog, I'd go look at a HDHR if I were you
<rhpot1991> can do the same digital, has dual tuners, is around the same price range, and doesn't need to take up a pcie slot
<ball> What is an HDHR?  Hard Disk Hedgehog Recorder?
<ball> I thought about buying a Tivo box, but I'd rather use Mythbuntu if I can.
<ball> ...more expensive, but more flexible.
<mrand> ball, exactly right.
<mrand> hdhr = hd homerun
<rhpot1991> www.silicondust.com
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] Silicondust
<rhpot1991> they make the HDHR
<ball> mrand: Does that thing work with Linux?
<rhpot1991> yes
<rhpot1991> ball: several of the developers here use one, and its a very popular tuner for mythtv
<ball> Ah, I didn't know it could be used like that.
<rhpot1991> ball: http://www.silicondust.com/products/hdhomerun_home_atsc
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] products/hdhomerun_home_atsc - Silicondust
<rhpot1991> if you haven't found it yet
<ball> Just found it, thanks.
<ball> I like that it doesn't depend on any particular expansion slot.
<ball> ...have they been good about releasing documentation to Linux developers?
<mrand> ball: HD homerun is outstanding in all respects.
<mrand> If it fits your needs (digital only), it is by far the best thing available, precisely because they do support Linux directly.
<ball> mrand: Okay, I'm sold.  I'll have to build a computer to go with it, but that's okay.
<rhpot1991> ball: ya they work with mythtv itself to handle support there, and they release all their code for configuration utility as well (which I packaged up for the next ubuntu release)
<rhpot1991> ball: are you familiar with VDPAU?
<ball> rhpot1991: Never heard of VDPAU.  That they work with Linux people makes me more inclined to give them my hard-earned money.
<rhpot1991> !vdpau | ball
<Zinn> ball: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<rhpot1991> I'd recommend you build something with VDPAU support if you are going to deal with HD
<ball> Ah.  Has to be nVidia then?
<rhpot1991> that is recommended, ATI doesn't have an equivalent available currently
<rhpot1991> ball: http://mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware
<rhpot1991> you can get an idea what some of us are running from that
<ball> Daviey: I almost bought an ML115 once.
<jst_> Aside from the control center, are there any other differences between Xubuntu and Mythbuntu?
<Daviey> ball: been solid for me
<ball> Daviey: the ML110 has worked well for us as a file server.  About ready to buy a couple of rackmount DLs (or something) for a thin client project.  At home I'll use something more modest for Mythbuntu.
<tgm4883> jst_, packages that are installed
<tgm4883> maybe default settings for things
<tgm4883> why?
<rhpot1991> theming
<jst_> Just wondering.  Anywhere I can find a list of packages?
<rhpot1991> splash screen, etc
<tgm4883> not in a single ares
<tgm4883> area
<tgm4883> you could check depends
<jst_> I've been using Xubuntu for my HTPC/file server/LAMP/print server/etc.  Just wondering if it made more sense to go with Mythbuntu, but I guess there's not really a big difference. :)
<tgm4883> !exist%
<Zinn> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<tgm4883> jst_, ^
<tgm4883> we keep everything in the repos, so you should just be able to add it
<jst_> Great, thanks.
<jst_> What about updates?  Is there a repository that contains daily updates?
<rhpot1991> !daily%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about daily%
<tgm4883> !auto%
<Zinn> If 9.10 upgrade broke auto-login for you, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/463314
<tgm4883> hmm
<jst_> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<tgm4883> there it is
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> zinn fails
<Zinn> Hi rhpot1991, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<jst_> Guess I'll just stick with stable releases.  I'm not encountering any bugs, anyways.
<jst_> hah
<rhpot1991> jst_: the auto builds of .22 just contain any fixes that have been added upstream
<rhpot1991> jst_: they are hardly unstable
<jst_> Ohh, so as long as I'm using "stable" and not "trunk," I'll actually get bugfixes?
<rhpot1991> yep
<jst_> Nice.
<jst_> I'd probably have to enable this on all the frontends as well.
<jst_> That could be a problem since one of them is a Windows box.
<rhpot1991> you wouldn't necessarily, as long as they are all the same version of mythtv it should be fine, IE 0.22
 * tgm4883 notes that auto-builds doesn't have stable/trunk anymore, just select 0.22
<jst_> Ok, thanks.
<olejl> I have enabled the 0.23 PPA of MythTV, but there is no MythNetvision plugin. Do you have plans to add it?
<olejl> found it as a package "mythnetvision", it is just missing in the Mythbuntu Control Centre frontend
<donkeypunch> anyone have a pinnacle pctv 800i card in there system?
<donkeypunch> im having a hell of a time getting this thing to work
<Zinn> donkeypunch: Please watch your language.
<donkeypunch> it reconizes the card but i cant do anyscanning for channels thru it
<donkeypunch> if i use the dvb function i have better luck on scanning
<donkeypunch> ANYONE HAD PROBLEMS getting their pinnacle 800i pctv card to work?
<rhpot1991> donkeypunch: 1 you should stick around after asking a question
<rhpot1991> 2. you will find better luck with non-common hardware support in the forums
<rhpot1991> !forums | donkeypunch
<Zinn> donkeypunch: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Technophil> Can anyone tell me the password for the user "mythtv" on mythbuntu 9.10?
<Technophil> I want to run mythfilldatabase as user mythtv
<Daviey> Technophil: sudo -umythtv -s
<Daviey> user mythtv doesn't have a password, you *could* set one.. but that command would seem cleaner
<Technophil> Daviey: Ahh, like logging in as a SU, presumably exit or quit releases again?
<Daviey> Technophil: yeah
<Technophil> Daviey: Much obliged to you, thanks.
<Technophil> Hmmm That still runs mythfilldatabase  Using configuration directory = /home/{user}/.mythtv and not /home/mythtv/.mythtv   Can I manually make it run the mythtv/.mythtv version?
<Daviey> Technophil: try sudo -umythtv -i
<Technophil> Daviey: Yeah that does it.  I had hoped that would fix the missing data (icons and channel information)  in the OSD for some channels in TV with using the up and down arrows.  Some are fine, others missing the program data and icons.  Any suggestions where I might look? I've rescanned.
<donkeypunch_> when i use scantv i get channels, but if i scan thru mythtv i cant any
<mrand> donkeypunch_: analog scanning doesn't work with mythtv.
<mrand> !analog
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about analog
<mrand> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<donkeypunch> and whats whith binding sources to cards inputs? thats in the log message
<donkeypunch> how do i force v4l to load a differnt firmware?
<john___> hi, I have a winfast DTV2000H tv card which is not detected in mythbuntu-setup - the mythtv terminal has "cant open DVB frontend (/dwev.dvb/adapter0/frontend0) for /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 " any help?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-18
<donkeypunch> why will tvtime work but myth doesnt do squat
<bunder> which mythtv protocol version does mythbuntu 9.10 support?
<mrand> bunder: $ mythfrontend --version will always give you the current network protocol version,among other important info.
<Gamrok> hey guys i had a question do i need to install the restricted drivers to properly connect my tv tuner to my machine
<DHR> my disk is filling up with messages logged in /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log.  I think the problem is that two window managers are being started (xfwm4 and metacity).  I think that this is because both have files in /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow.  Can I just delete one?  Or is this analysis wrong?
<DHR> xfwm4 is started by mythbuntu-gdm-window-manager.desktop (it includes the line Exec=xfwm4) which comes from mythbuntu-gdm-theme package.
<DHR> metacity is started by metacity.desktop which comes from gdm package.  Does that mean these two packages conflict?
<superm1> what are the messages logged to that log saying?
<superm1> i mean what you say sounds plausible
<DHR> Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<DHR> Window manager warning: Failed to read saved session file /var/lib/gdm/.config/metacity/sessions/1057e55ebdbfac9c126645249737304300000022070009.ms: Failed to open file '/var/lib/gdm/.config/metacity/sessions/1057e55ebdbfac9c126645249737304300000022070009.ms': No such file or directory
<DHR> repeated over and over.
<superm1> yup that sounds like the situation to me then
<superm1> go ahead and remove one of them from that directory and file a bug
<DHR> do you see both those files on your system?  (Mine is 9.10 + mythbuntu packages)?
<superm1> all of the boxes i have are either full mythbuntu or 9.10 + mythbuntu-control-centre and some mythtv packages (no mythbuntu-default-settings)
<DHR> btw, the infinite logging goes away once I log in, and stays away even when I log out.  Seems to come back on reboot.
<DHR> I've never used OpenID before.  the Mythbuntu site requires OpenID.  On a google account, I've enabled a profile URL.  I think that that should allow me to log in with that as my openid.  But it seems to get ignored.  What am I likely to be doing wrong?
<superm1> there is a special URL for google accounts
<superm1> DHR, http://lists.openid.net/pipermail/openid-general/2009-July/009271.html
<Zinn> [lists.openid.net] [OpenID] What is my Google OpenID URL?
<superm1> use that url listed in there to log in with a google openid
<DHR> tried that.  Did something (that involved google asking me if it was OK), but popped back to the mythbuntu page as if I'd not logged in.  Same happened when I used my google profile URL.
<superm1> i dunno.  i'm able to log in with mine :)
<superm1> it's easier to use your launchpad login imo though
<superm1> and easier to remember
<DHR> yup, my launchpad account worked.  Thanks!
<DHR> mythbuntu.org's time is out.  It think the time is x:14 (where x depends on timezone).
<superm1> Daviey, ^
<DHR> hmm.  I guess that bug reports go in bugs.launchpad.net -- no separate bug database for mythbuntu.  This isn't stated obvious places.
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Launchpad Bugs
<DHR> just created https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-gdm-theme/+bug/523639
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #523639 in mythbuntu-gdm-theme (Ubuntu): “dueling window managers fill disk with logging flood”
<vanksi> i have an uptodate ubuntu 9.10 64bit with mythtv and nuvexport/mencoder etc installed from the repositories, recording works fine but when i'm trying to nuvexport-xvid it always stops at around 99% and says that it died early
<vanksi> anyone else have this problem?
<vanksi> oh, and by the way, does mythbuntu install include all the necessary codecs for encoding?
<tgm4883> kees, am I just supposed to do "python check-bios-nx" from a command line?
<kees> tgm4883: you can, though it's not very interesting.  try it with --verbose for more details
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> yea I didn't get jack the first tim
<kees> it just sets an exit code (non-zero means "fix your bios")
<tgm4883> I think i'm ok
<tgm4883> This CPU has 'nx' in the flags, so the BIOS is not disabling it.
<kees> cool
<tgm4883> would be nice to know that I was already setup with the right kernel though
<kees> yeah, I'm trying to do one piece at a time.  this is strictly "is my bios dumb?"  :)
<tgm4883> something like "This CPU has 'nx' in the flags, so the BIOS is not disabling it. You also have pae activated. According to kees, your security is the bees knees"
<kees> hehe
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-19
<john____> hi, I am running a headless mythtv backend on top of ubuntu, However when I try to transcode something with the default profile it fails with No video information found! Transcode Errored: Program: Autodetect (exit status 255, job status was Errored" to which the solution requires going to utilities/setup -> setup -> tv settings, but im not sure how to do that over ssh
<mrand> john____: vlc over ssh, or nx client/server.
<dmfrey> john____: check that your transcoder is set to mpeg4
<mrand> vlc... sorry, vnc
<john____> how do i check what the transcoder is set to?
<dmfrey> run mythfrontend over ssh -X or vnc into that box
<john____> mythfrontend isnt installed
<john____> should I install it?
<dmfrey> is mythweb installed?
<john____> yep
<dmfrey> look at the database settings there
<dmfrey> not sure if those are shown
<john____> there are some settings there but not sure what to change
<dmfrey> i think you can see your transcoders from a remote frontend
<john____> just installing mythfrontnd on my computer
<dmfrey> settings -> tv settings -> recording profiles
<john____> thanks, got it to work
<Gamrok>  hey guys i had a question do i need to install the restricted drivers to properly connect my tv tuner to my machine
<mrand> Gamrok: I'm not sure.  The only thing that I can imagine is maybe binary blob firmware for some tuners maybe?
<mrand> My first reaction is no, though.
<Gamrok> ok thanks for the help mrand
<BjornR1989> Are BNC's allowed on this channel?
<BjornR1989> nvm, my question got answered.
<baalsgate> i have a stuffed setup cant get mythtv-setup to run at all
<baalsgate> anyone alive in heree ?
<baalsgate> anyone know why i might be missing dvb-fe-tda10046.fw in the /lib/firmware directory ?
<DHR> yes.  Your previous message contained no actionable information.  And I'm a newbie.
<baalsgate> firmware files in /lib/firmware seem to be kernal specific so umm how do i grab the firmware files for 2.6.31-19-generic
<DHR> mine doesn't have that file either
<baalsgate> i have it in /lib/firmware/2.6.24-25-generic but im now running 2.6.31-19
<baalsgate> the whole setup seemed to crap it after a upgrade need to fix nvidia drivers aswell as cant seem to run the mythtv-setup either
<DHR> consider asking "dpkg -S /lib/firmware/2.6.24-25-generic/..." to find out what package contained the fw file (of course ... stands for the rest of the pathname)
<baalsgate> its in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-25-generic
<DHR> have you got linux-restricted-modules-<current kernel level> installed?
<baalsgate> no idea
<baalsgate> cant find a version with this 2.6.31-19 kernal
<DHR> Hmm.  My system is the same in that regard.
<baalsgate> well that is very strange there is no linux-restricted-modules-2.6.31-19-generic even searching google does not give much
<DHR> I would imagine that firmware that runs on a device would be invariant with kernel versions.  If, however, it runs in the x86 processor (in the kernel), that might not be the case.
<coastGNU> since 0.23.0~trunk23567-0ubuntu3 mythfrontend says 'Fehler: Alle Eingänge sind belegt, aber es gibt keine laufenden Aufnahmen?' (error: all inputs are in use, but there is no running recording)
<coastGNU> Card is an pvr-150, vlc and the hard way #cat /dev/video <foo.mpeg;mplayer foo.mpg' works.
<coastGNU> seems that mythtv can't get a lock on this card?
<coastGNU> sry,  'cat /dev/video >foo.mpeg ; mplayer foo.mpeg' of course
<mrand> coastGNU: when I google on this error, I see a several forum and mailing list threads.  Most seem to revolve around IP address and/or config.xml (for ALL users, including the ones which execute the backend app).  Maybe with a bit of configuration through in thanks to slave backends.  #mythtv-users or the Mythbuntu forums may have more info.
<coastGNU> mrand: didn't change any configuration. did only an update to the latest mythtv packages un ubuntu
<mrand> coastGNU: are you saying that 0.23 working fine for you before this week?
<coastGNU> mrand: no, there was an pulsaudio error which says pulse is running and it can't disable pulse
<mrand> coastGNU: known problem... should be fixed soon.
<mrand> (pulse audio)
<coastGNU> known Problem, Pulseaudio? or no lock?
<coastGNU> mrand: pulseaudio is fixed, playback of recordings works as in 022
<mrand> Oh, I see what you're saying now.   Before your latest update, 0.23 was not working because of pulse audio.   Ok, other than pulse audio, was 0.23 not giving the "all inputs are in use" error?
<mrand> I.e., last week could you play video, this week you are getting "all inputs are in use".
<coastGNU> mraand, yepp. But last week it was 0.22 wasn't it
<superm1> okay so this might just be a new bug with 0.23 then :)
<superm1> can you check mythtv-setup and make sure it's all still configured right?  i'm wondering if something went wrong with the upgrade possibly
<coastGNU> mrand: btw, config.xml? You are talking about the themes *.xml files? kknock, knock, may be I should remove my local themes in ~/.mythtv/themes
<mrand> coastGNU: Can you do this:  cd /home ; find . -name config.xml
<mrand> coastGNU: No, not themes.  config.xml is where the mysql stuff is stored.
<coastGNU> mrand: config.xml for mysql stuff?? I'm running linux here
<superm1> coastGNU, config.xml is the default way that it finds the backend/mysql database currently
<coastGNU> mrand: ok, there it is seems to be ok, hostname is 127.0.0.1, dbusername and dbpasswd are ok, so are dbname and port
<Zinn> [127.0.0.1] MaineFish Productions
<coastGNU> mrand: MediaRenderer is set to '0e6e7615-5d56-4de1-98c6-aa2991e8467c'
<mrand> coastGNU: and there was only one config.xml file?  Is there a leftover mysql.txt file that might contain conflicting info?
<mrand> maybe also compare against /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<coastGNU> mrand: the only difference is in mysql.txt: DBType=QMYSQL3
<mrand> coastGNU: Only random thing I have left to suggest/try is maybe it would work if you set an ip address rather than using 127.0.0.1 (in mythtv-setup)
<coastGNU> mrand: see also http://paste.debian.net/60510/
<Zinn> [paste.debian.net] debian Pastezone
<coastGNU> mrand: I tried the local 192.168.xx.yy address, it showed up that database requests are answered _verry_ slow. (started mythfrontend with -v all)
<mrand> -v all might be very slow... haven't tried it lately (nor in 0.23)
<coastGNU> mrand: is there a place in the database where a lock bit is set? may be its an idea to have a look there, but I can't find it. I'm no mysql expert, sorry
<coastGNU> mrand: I think it might be a database problem because I'm is also unable to save a new recording schedule.
<coastGNU> mrand: s/I'm is/I'm/
<mrand> coastGNU: From the googling that I did, I was assuming it is a database access problem.   But I don't know what else to suggest.  If superm1 has any other ideas, he'll pipe up.
<superm1> well my only thought is an upgrade problem that the db didn't like
<superm1> make sure that in mythtv-setup the inputs are hooked up right, and refer to the right devices
<superm1> and to your video source etc
<superm1> and data source
<mrand> Yeah good point.  First step in debuggin: check your configuration.  Twice.  Then have someone else check your configuration.
<coastGNU> mrand: If watching a previous recording works I would asume that mythfrontend is able to access the database. So I would asume that it might be a problem with the database upgrade itself and not a config problem. Right, istn't it?
<superm1> well we dont know if that's where the problem is yet, but i'm saying double check that the configuration is right in case the upgrade broke it
<coastGNU> mrand: there are several pakets with known problems which affect mythtv at the moment, so I'll wait what will come next...
<coastGNU> mrand: thanks a lot ..
<mrand> coastGNU: let us know if you figure out something.
<DuCkNeT> hi all
<DuCkNeT> little question here...
<DuCkNeT> if i have divx movie on harddrive or network can it be played in mythbuntu ?
<rhpot1991> !ask | DuCkNeT
<Zinn> DuCkNeT: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<directhex> has there been a change in a recent update (e.g. a recent kernel) which would cause myth to refuse to play audio on a device where the sample rate of the input file doesn't match the only sample rate supported by the output device?
<directhex> i.e. the file has 44k1 audio, hdmi out only supports 48k audio
<directhex> so i can play dvd rips fine, but not old tv recordings
<rhpot1991> DuCkNeT: yes, you can play videos in mythtv with mythvideo
<DuCkNeT> rhpot1991: can i browse for file on network store on nas ? i cant seem to figure out how ....
<rhpot1991> DuCkNeT: you need to either drop it in the videos storage group (/var/lib/mythtv/videos) or setup mythvideo to look for it
<rhpot1991> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<rhpot1991> follow that link, the place in there is the place you want to specify where your files exist
<DuCkNeT> k thx
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, rather, I think he wants to use the NAS?
<rhpot1991> or move the storage group to look at your directory, which can be done in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> I recommend using the storage group unless you have a reason not to
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, he still have to mount the NAS locally?
<DuCkNeT> well not much hd space on my unit
<DuCkNeT> all is on network storage
<directhex> wait, speaker-test works with 44k1
<tgm4883> i dont think it will auto find network shares
<rhpot1991> DuCkNeT: yes most likely you will need to mount the NAS locally
<tgm4883> DuCkNeT, the NAS is an actually NAS unit right, not just a computer you set up as a NAS?
<DuCkNeT> yes correct
<tgm4883> ok
<DuCkNeT> raid 1 nas
<tgm4883> yea you will need to mount the NAS locally I think
<tgm4883> what protocol does it use?
<directhex> argh :'(
<nwidger> hello
<nwidger> anyone know the size of a default mythbuntu install?
<superm1> it depends on the roles you picked
<superm1> ~1.5-2gb normally
<rhpot1991> lucid fresh backend/frontend install is 1.7gb
<superm1> and lucid's is bigger than karmic, so i'd say probably a lil smaller on karmic
<rhpot1991> I've run on a 4gb usb stick with success, only had one issue with logs growing once
<nwidger> cool, thanks guys
<walm> Hi,  I'm having an issue playing some .mkv files 1080P with DTS audio (some play fine).  The video is jumpy and audio crackles.  These files play fine in mplayer.  Audio is through spdif passthrough to AV receiver.  Logs are at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2462ab42   This has been happening for multiple versions of myth.  I just upgraded to .22 in hopes it might correct this.  I'd appreciate any pointers at to what to look at to correct this.
<mrand> walm: Upstream has moved on from 0.22 and isn't doing much in the way of fixes for it.  Instead they are focused on (and are about to release) 0.23, which contains another ffmpeg sync...
<mrand> I don't know if you can try that in a virtual machine or on a test box (possibly repartitioning it to make room for a test OS install), but you'd need to capture 0.23 mythfrontend log with -v playback to be something the developers could work on.
<mrand> Cool.  Daughter is watching science rather than cartoons: Recording Now:  How Do They Do It? (Science Channel) Ends: 17:30
<tgm4883> mrand, no, she just figured out how to make mythtv think it's watching science then use the command line to change the channel to cartoons
<tgm4883> honestly, i'm not sure which way is better
<walm> Ah, I thought it might just be a setting I missed.  So I should try .23 and go from there?  Is it fairly stable?  Would I have to change the backend as well?  I only use it as a media server/player and not for TV (no tuners).
<mrand> walm: good point.  Here in a few days, you could possibly boot a live-CD which contains a front-end.  You could maybe try playing the media on that without having to install anything.
<mrand> live-CD for Mythbuntu 10.04 is what I'm referring to.  Wait until tomorrow to download it though.
<mrand> walm: it could be a setting.  I'm not up on VDPAU option(s).
<mrand> tgm4883: very true.  She could have used the cable box remote to change the channel.
<tassbur> hi
<walm> mrand, great idea. I keep forgetting about livecd.  I'll give that a shot over the weekend.  Is there a way to capture logs when running from cd?
<mrand> walm: there is surely a writable partition ... /tmp if nothing else, that you could capture a log to, then attach that captured log to a launchpad bug report (if live-cd will let you,  "ubuntu-bug mythplugins" is the preferred method, but if that doesn't work, just use your browser)
<walm> Ok, one more question.  Will this be available on mythbuntu.org as a beta download (not there yet) or someplace else?
<mrand> !qa
<Zinn> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/mythbuntu/all
<mrand> let's see if it's there.
<superm1> walm, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live is where you'll grab the 10.04 disks from
<Zinn> [cdimages.ubuntu.com] Index of /mythbuntu/daily-live
<superm1> mrand is correct that today's (and earlier) have a bug w/ installer.  tomorrow and later should be sufficient
<mrand> Thanks.
<walm> Great, thanks for all your help guys!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-20
<nwidger> has anyone here bought a system from logicsupply.com?
<Zinn> [logicsupply.com] Logic Supply - Leaders in Mini-ITX & Small Form Factor Solutions
<rhpot1991> nope
<rhpot1991> what system are you looking at?
<rhpot1991> !frontend | nwidger
<Zinn> nwidger: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<rhpot1991> might interest you
<nwidger> rhpot1991: i was looking at this baby: http://www.logicsupply.com/products/ion_gs_l05
<Zinn> [www.logicsupply.com] Logic Supply - Leaders in Mini-ITX & Small Form Factor Solutions
<nwidger> rhpot1991: yeah i was looking at that, too
<nwidger> rhpot1991: there isnt a big different in price so i was hoping to find some reviews
<rhpot1991> nwidger: odds are they are the same hardware
<rhpot1991> and you could go build your own if you wanted as well
<nwidger> looks like it for the most part
<rhpot1991> there is a nice antec mini-itx case on the market now
<nwidger> rhpot1991: where?
<rhpot1991> nwidger:
<rhpot1991> 1,3, and 4
<rhpot1991> different colors/power supplies
<rhpot1991> crappy paste
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=antec+mini-itx&x=0&y=0
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - antec mini-itx
<nwidger> rhpot1991: thanks :
<nwidger> :)
<rhpot1991> nwidger: you can't go wrong with an ion frontend, they are great
<nwidger> rhpot1991: yeah im seriously considering it now
<nwidger> rhpot1991: are you running 32- or 64-bit ubuntu on your meerkat?
<rhpot1991> 64 I believe, lets check that
<rhpot1991> yep
<nwidger> does flash run on 64-bit linux?
<rhpot1991> yes
<rhpot1991> I doubt the hulu desktop player would run very good on here though, if thats what you are getting at
<nwidger> not hulu in general but being able to stream tv shows off the web every now and again would be nice :)
<baalsgate> I have to personaly say that since upgrading to 9.10 my opionion of mythbuntu was good I have had so many problems since upgrading going from a working system to this crap i am very dissapointed
<baalsgate> all this crap with nvidia drivers for one is a pain in the ass
<Zinn> baalsgate: Please watch your language.
<baalsgate> Zinn: that automated responce to what ? the word crap ?
<Zinn> Hi baalsgate, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<baalsgate> Zinn: that automated responce to what ? the word ass ?
<Zinn> Hi baalsgate, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Zinn> baalsgate: Please watch your language.
<baalsgate> ok this is stupid why would you have graphic drivers with a specific version as a dependancy
<baalsgate> anyone awake here
<baalsgate> why on earth did they change crtl alt backsapce to restart x ????
<baalsgate> idiotic !
<baalsgate> can anyone in here actually help with a problem ?
<baalsgate> or is this just a waste of space on my screen
<baalsgate> irc is useless support
<baalsgate> i might try a reinstall
<baalsgate> mythweb
<gunni_> I am running an ubuntu karmic mythbackend server with weekly builds. My sources.list for that look like http://pastebin.com/f364da472
<gunni_>  Now i upgraded my laptop to lucid, and there mythfrontend has moved to 0.23. Now the database mismatches because of version. Is there a repo for karmic with 0.23 build to match lucid version? I want to wait a bit till i upgrade the backend to lucid.
<gunni_> ok, found it myself: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.23/ubuntu karmic main
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.23/ubuntu
<gunni_> Hehe, one second too late :)
<yoyoned> I want to move /var/lib/mythtv to another drive.  I know of 2 way of doing that.  After cpoying the existing data to the new drive, I could mount the drive as /var/lib/mythtv or mount it in /media and symlink /var/lib/mythtv to the new drive.  Any advantages of either?
<yoyoned>  I want to move /var/lib/mythtv to another drive.  I know of 2 way of doing that.  After cpoying the existing data to the new drive, I could mount the drive as /var/lib/mythtv or mount it in /media and symlink /var/lib/mythtv to the new drive.  Any advantages of either?
<__Olli___> hi all
<__Olli___> is anyone there, who had Mythbuntu 9.10 with an DVB-S Card running?
<__Olli___> i can't scan for channels or import an channel.conf... but kaffeine is working fine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-21
<russell5> is anyone else haveing issues with nuvexport with xvid on mythbuntu 9.10
<ramindia> mythbuntu.org is down.. any one have idea where i can download ISO image
<superm1> if the site is down, cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu
<Zinn> [cdimages.ubuntu.com] Index of /mythbuntu
<superm1> Daviey, tgm4883 ^ re site down
<ramindia> Mythbuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) Daily Build
<ramindia> is this  correct ?
<superm1> if you want to test the dailies for 10.04 sure; 9.10 is the stable stuff
<superm1> under releases/
<superm1> 10.04 is 0.23 based, 9.10 is 0.22 based
<ramindia> ok let me download both and test
<superm1> feel free to file any 10.04 bugs at http:///bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<ramindia> sure
<ramindia> iam installing 10.X now, wtih hauppaugei 1800 card, hope it work with this version
<ramindia> superm1: 10.X have problem installing
<hein1908_> Good morning
<hein1908_>  Is there somebody out there, who has an advice how to setuo my xorg.con right to use HDTV?
<Guest29910> Hi. I'm thinking of setitng up a mythbuntu box for my mediacenter and have a question: since I have an iPod Touch, I was wondering if there is an app that is suitable for remotely controlling mythbuntu?
<Guest29910> can anybody recommend something?
<gencom> .
<mrand> gencom: yes, I believe there is.  Perhaps more than one.
<gencom> mrand: do you know, what happened to the mythbuntu.org site?
<mrand> iphone guy: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/416304
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Remotux Released! | MythTV | Users
<Daviey> oo err
<mrand> Daviey: you doing naughty things?
<Daviey> no, there was a failure last night but it should be resolved
<mrand> Oh.  You sure you didn't just up and upgrade the world-facing machine to 10.10? ;-)
<Daviey> mrand: smithers is running lucid :)
<mrand> Daviey: you working the outage, or do we need to alert someone else?
<Daviey> mrand: trying to
<Daviey> we are back
<Daviey> looks like the hard disk needs a good fsck later tho
 * Daviey goes afk
<gencom> looks good again :-)
<mrand> Thanks Daviey
<gencom> thanks
<gencom> does anybody know, if there is any additional information available beyond https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/439163?comments=all  on how to get mythbuntu 9.10 run with an HVR4000 ?
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #439163 in Mythbuntu: “HVR-1300 HVR-3000 HVR-4000 broken in kernel”
<mrand> gencom: I'm not aware of anything above what is there.
<gencom> mrand: thanks - I'll just try to get through it again until it works
<dewman> Good Morning.....Is the autobuild server down?
<FKman> Hello. After installing MythFrontend and MythBackend i can't see my live tv. I got only information: "Partially locked". Can anyone help me?
<innatech> Hello---tried to install MythBuntu (9.10 x86) as a Primary Backend+Frontend last night on a K8N Neo2 (nForce2) / AMD X2 4200+ system (3GB RAM) with 2 Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1600 boards. I have one PATA drive (the boot drive) and two SATA drives in an nRaid stripe.   I'm having two problems: first, the installer sees my PATA drive as SDC during install but apparently GRUB doesn't see it as SDC on boot, because it freezes after stage 1.
<innatech>  I have to use the install CD to boot the first drive. Second, once booted, I get this constant login prompt flicker--I have to SSH in on another maching and stop GDM. Presumably this is the restricted drivers failing to support my 6600XT (AGP.) I've tried 180, 185 and 190 from nVidia's site. Current plan is to downgrade to older drives and see if that helps. Has anyone seen or solved these before?
<mishehu> innatech: I really don't mess around with grub, so is stage 1 still a part of the grub boot load?
<mishehu> or is this after grub has completed its work?
<innatech> Well, whatever is going on when you see:
<innatech> GRUB _
<innatech> (with the cursor flashing....endlessly.)
<innatech> No prompt, just flashing.
<innatech> Booting with the install CD works, so I presume it's a menu.lst problem.
<mishehu> hmm donno.  if it was at the point where it would be trying to mount things in fstab, that would be an easy fix
<mishehu> don't know what to do about grub
<innatech> I'm going to go poke it with a sharp stick. We
<innatech> 'll see how it likes that.
<innatech> as in, I'm going to reinstall it manually.
<innatech> I'm more puzzled by the video problem, as I can currently boot with a CD and it works.
<innatech> and, apparently, this is an nforce3 board. Not nforce2. Not a very big difference, tho.
<superm1> mrand, blah http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7832#comment:4
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] #7832 (Add support to drop permissions if running as root) – MythTV
<superm1> that's the bug people have been seeing in 10.04 with the user permissions drop stuff
<superm1> the right way to set GID's is 'setgroups', but i'm at a loss how to query all the groups a uid is supposed to be in
<superm1> there doesn't appear to be a C analogue to the 'groups' comand that I can find
<innatech> alright, I've reverted to plain VESA after 190, 185, and 173 drivers all failed.
<innatech> 96 series worked--but not when installed through restricted drivers. Had to do it with nvidias binary package and then install the correct modules and reconfigure.
<innatech> The grub2 issue had to do with the installer being confused by the boot order set in BIOS. Booting w/o CD works now.
<innatech> I'd suggest that the Restricted Drivers installer be altered to recommend 96 series if the display is an AGP card.
<innatech> *on an
<innatech> (I'm thinking it would've probably installed cleanly if I hadn't installed/removed all the others first.)
<innatech> OK...so I have an apparently working install---but the frontend will not run and I can't access backend config as mythfilldb errors out and then nothing happens. Help?
<innatech> OK, so apparently libvdpau is missing. Aptitude doesn't show an appropriate version for nvidia-glx-96. What do I do?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-14
<qwebirc34017> Hello, I have just upgraded to the latest mythtv-updates and libQt and after that I am getting this: mythfrontend.re[2296]: segfault at a0 ip 00007ff982de4ddc sp 00007fffaba871d0 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.7.0 every time I want to view Program Guide, and mythfrontend falls down, does anybody know whats happen (i.e. is it myth or Qt related?)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-15
<zuixro> Did anyone have MythWeb randomly stop working the other day? I just get a generic "Your site is working" page. I tried reinstalling mythweb and it didn't fix it.
<zuixro> I'm running .24-fixes
<Patrickdk> fine for me
<tgm4883> !0byte
<Zinn> Do you get 0-byte recordings? Please help us track it down by posting information about it in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10459420
<patdk-lap> no 0byte here
<mycosys> would any of the package maintainers happen to be here?
<mycosys> want to ask you to add a metapackage to jaunty 0.22 fixes
<mycosys> or modify libmythtv-perl to add provides libyth-perl
<mycosys> so that i can install mythexport without breaking package management on the system
<tgm4883> mycosys, there aren't any more 0.22 builds
<tgm4883> nor is it easy to make any
<tgm4883> what do you need it for?
<mycosys> to make mythexport work
<tgm4883> Thanks, I gathered that much
<mycosys> libmyth-perl changed name to libmythtv-perl
<tgm4883> so mythexport is depending on libmyth-perl then?
<mycosys> just need a dummy package named libmyth-perl that depends libmythtv-perl
<mycosys> yup
<tgm4883> mycosys, would it work if mythexport depended on libmythtv-perl instead?
<mycosys> probably
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ping
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^^ can you change mythexport to depend on libmyth-perl or libmythtv-perl
<mycosys> thing is mythexport is 2.0, main jaunty repo iirc
<mycosys> spose wouldnt be hard to add 2.0.5 to ppa or something
<tgm4883> yea it would likely have to hit the PPA
<tgm4883> expecially since jaunty isn't supported anymore
<mycosys> yeah - should have gone a lts release lol
<mycosys> but it works well so why rebuild on 10.04
<mycosys> was silly enough to go from 0.22trunk to 0.22fixes, that is what broke mythexport
<mycosys> if it cant be fixed, spose i will just use another export system
<mycosys> just having a web if is nice
<tgm4883> mycosys, at the very least, you could rebuild the package yourself
<tgm4883> iirc, dpkg -x package, dpkg -e package, fix depends, dpkg -b
<mycosys> would have NO idea how
<mycosys> you make it sound easy - premature arthritis disagrees atm
<tgm4883> nah it really is pretty easy, since you are only changing package stuff
<tgm4883> or you could just force the installation
<mycosys> ldid force it - then apt-get wouldnt do anything
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: the latest should depend on libmythtv-perl
<mycosys> used dpkg --ignore-depends
<mycosys> latest does - but it depends on stuff that will unistall myth0.22
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, but does it also depend on libmyth-perl?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: no, libmythtv-perl replaced that
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, what about for older users like mycosys?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, or can you not install mythexport on older mythtv builds?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: well if he is on an older system I wouldn't have updated that build I don't think
<mycosys> you can, just not on 0.22 fixes
<rhpot1991> I'll have to dig and see
<rhpot1991> mycosys: so you are using jaunty repo, and mythtv-fixes autobuilds?
<mycosys> 0.22fixes has libmythtv-perl, but has a codec pack that is extra rather than unstripped
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, i'd probably still go the route of making the depends an OR statement, then people can install it at their own risk
<mycosys> mythexport 2.1.x depends on the extra codec pack, myth0.22 depends on unstripped
<tgm4883> iirc, you just need to change the depends from 'libmythtv-perl' to 'libmythtv-perl | libmyth-perl'
<tgm4883> then it will try to install libmythtv-perl, if that fails, it will try libmyth-perl
<mycosys> if you modify mythexport 2.1.x to use the unstripped codec pack that would prolly work too
<tgm4883> that depends change shouldn't have any ill effects for new builds
<mycosys> libavcodec it is
<mycosys> if you use extra u get more encode options
<mycosys> but unstripped should work
<rhpot1991> mycosys: are you running mythexport from the testing-ppa or jaunty repos?
<mycosys> think it is testing
<mycosys> no
<mycosys> jaunty i think
<mycosys> testing is 2.1.x
<mycosys> tried both
<rhpot1991> 2.01 is in testing
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, see line 17 of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-fixes/view/head:/debian/control
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-fixes : contents of debian/control at revision 417
<tgm4883> that has OR depends in it
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ya I've seen that before
<tgm4883> ah ok
<rhpot1991> I need to find my jaunty code though, that hasn't been touched in ages
<rhpot1991> is jaunty even still supported?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, nope
<tgm4883> karmic is until april
<rhpot1991> mycosys: why aren't you upgrading then?
<tgm4883> jaunty support ended in oct
 * tgm4883 goes to spend time with the wifey
<mycosys> is 2.01`
<mycosys> and not upgrading because myth should be treated as an appliance
<mycosys> even the devs will tell you that
<mycosys> i have no real reason to upgrade
<mycosys> tho i will when i get time
<mycosys> actually - will use a spare machine to build on 10l.04 lts ans move the database over
<mycosys> but - prolly 4 months away, in uni break
<rhpot1991> mycosys: its already using unstripped
<rhpot1991>  libavcodec-unstripped-52, libavdevice-unstripped-52, libavformat-unstripped-52, libavutil-unstripped-49,
<mycosys> yeah - but depends on libmyth-perl
<rhpot1991> so you need that to be libmythtv-perl and that fixes everything then?
<mycosys> 2.1.x depends libmythtv-perl but uses extra
<rhpot1991> ya packages changed then
<mycosys> changing 2.1.x to be or unstripped would probably be safer
<rhpot1991> and I didn't release 2.1.x for jaunty
<mycosys> would just lose some encode options, not risk some sort of change of perl bindings
<rhpot1991> mycosys: I'm not comfortable pushing that since I didn't check any of the changes with jaunty
<rhpot1991> you could take newer code and built it on a ppa for jaunty if you wanted to
<rhpot1991> or I could add the libmythtv-perl fix to the current jaunty testing release
<mycosys> that would be ok
<rhpot1991> mycosys: gonna send you a pm
<mycosys> np
<__NeuTron> Hey everyone... I've been searching for hours on getting my Hauppauge 850 working with a fresh install of mythubuntu 10.10.  Almost every forum I come aross shows when doing 'lsusb' it prints out 'Hauppage WinTV-HVR-850' - mine only says "hauppauge', my dmesg also shows NOTHING about this device during boot up, where others shows something.  Am I missing something? has anyone else here gotten it to work with 10.10?
<chraist> __NeuTron: Take a look at; http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?p=1445
<Zinn> [www.kernellabs.com] Hauppauge USBLive2 and new HVR-850 support – KernelLabs.com
<__NeuTron> thanks, I'll check it out
<__NeuTron> last night I downloaded http://kernellabs.com/hg/~dheitmueller/polaris4/archive/tip.tar.gz and tried to compile it... but it failed during the make, error 2 if I recall right
<__NeuTron> aaah, I found if click on the files link I get something else... http://kernellabs.com/hg/~dheitmueller/polaris4/archive/8d1cbe46f97f.tar.gz instead.. does anyone know which tarball I'm suppose to be grabbing?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-16
<qwebirc72486> Hi. Is there a problem with the autobuilds? I've just tried to update to the latest MythTV fixes and I'm getting messages like: Failed to fetch http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv/mythweb_0.24.0+fixes.20110216.316718a-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch:
<JzTz> Hi all :)
<tgm4883> qwebirc72486, I haven't heard of any issues
<tgm4883> i'm assuming you did an update && upgrade?
<tgm4883> qwebirc72486, Nope, I was able to download it and update mythweb just fine
<tgm4883> I'm using the PPA, maybe try switching to that and trying it
<tgm4883> also, i'm on 10.014
<tgm4883> also, i'm on 10.04
<qwebirc39306> hello there
<qwebirc39306> i have installed mythbuntu 10.10 & updated to 0.24
<qwebirc39306> the problem is that i have to scan for sound card from the mythfrontend every time i reboot the pc
<JzTz> Hey, some1 here?
<qwebirc39306> yes
<JzTz> do you know how, if I'm watching an internetvideo, I can turn back to the menu? Without the music/video stops?
<qwebirc39306> sorry i dont know. i am new user.
<JzTz> So am I ;P
<qwebirc72486> tgm4883, yes, I did an update and upgrade. Solved the problem by reconfiguring the repo package and picking PPA.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-17
<steved_> Hello... I just got a Hauppauge <spelling> 860 USB tuner so I installed a fresh copy of mythubuntu 10.10... took awhile but I got the Os to finally see the card.. however Mythtv never shows any channels or upcoming tv schedules.  I downloaded tvtime and it's showing all my channels blank.  any ideas?
<steved_> 850* not 860
<_Nuetron_> I bought a new tv tuner USB card (Hauppage <spelling> 850) and did a fresh install of mythubuntu 10.10.  I downloaded all the stuff from kernellabs and got them compiled (finally) and now dmesg shows my card and is using the cx231xx driver. TVTime and MythTV see my capture card but no channels are coming in.  Any ideas?
<mycosys> _Nuetron_ hav a look here - last poster has had some success under 10.10,
<_Nuetron_> have a look where?  I just found something saying the version of the 850 I have requries kernel 2.6.37 so i'm downloading and compiling now
<mycosys> oops lol http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?p=1445 _Nuetron_
<Zinn> [www.kernellabs.com] Hauppauge USBLive2 and new HVR-850 support – KernelLabs.com
<mycosys> last poster got round the 2.6.35 issue it seems, and some others
<mycosys> "went into the \v4l directory and edited (as sudo) the .config file to search for the “firedTV=m” line and change to “firedTV=n” and then reran “sudo make” and “sudo make install” " seems to be the thing?
<_Nuetron_> yeah I saw that one last night and tried the same steps... didn't work.
<_Nuetron_> I'm wondering if the model he has is different than mine
<_Nuetron_> I found on linuxtv.org "Note there is three different devices being sold under the same name "HVR-850" brand name. All three versions are supoorted, but the newest version (USB ID 2040:b140) requires kernel 2.6.37" --- I have 2040:b140.
<mycosys> the other 2 dont have the conexant chip
<mycosys> if you follow the 2 links on that page
<mycosys> can you take it back? would be easier to start with something that is initially well supported
<mycosys> i went thru all that with a couple of my early tuners, wish i had just got ones tht worked off the bat from the start
<_Nuetron_> yeah, I could lol.. I'm going to try the latest kernel.. if that doesn't work then I'll return it.. but man this sucks lol.. plus the next one I buy, there is no real way of verifying in the store if it will work or not.
<mycosys> but you can research before hand if others are using it with myth
<mycosys> try the #mythtv channel  - they have GREAT tuner advice on known good tuners
<_Nuetron_> well, I did with this one... and found ppl using it.. but I didn' tknow there were "three" versions of the same model.
<mycosys> i would help, but i am in australia, we use DVB-T not ATSC
<_Nuetron_> in the store I wouldn't be able to figure out which ID version of the model I'm using... I either need to break it open or plug it in and do lsusb on it ;)
<mycosys> i know not to get the US model of the tuners i have (Asus U3100mini, DVB-T version rocks, ATSC version blows)
<_Nuetron_> ok thanks... I might try that
<mycosys> or just find a card that always works
<_Nuetron_> I'm also going try looking on craigslist to see if someone is selling an older one... most likely then it's supported.
<mycosys> i know one of the HVR series cards is highly recommended for myth, 1600 i think>
<mycosys> ?
<mycosys> but ask on mythtv - most of em are yanks
<_Nuetron_> what about ATI's ? I found one for sale for 25 bucks..
<mycosys> i think aio is specifically not supported iirc
<_Nuetron_> ok, lemme try #mythtv - thanks
<mycosys> there is a specific hardware wiki on mythtv.org too
<qwebirc72995> I have just installed Mythbuntu. I have a Hauppage PVR 150 TV card installed. How do I set this card up & install drivers?
<qwebirc72995> Pressed return before finishing. I think I've told it to add the repository at ivtv but that could be a red herring. Also I haven't a clue how to do it via the setup program..I have tried..for hours. Thanks
<tgm4883> qwebirc72995, if you've tried for hours your doing something wrong
<tgm4883> you don't need to add the ivtv repo either
<tgm4883> the drivers are included
<qwebirc72995> OK..so how do I set up the card
<tgm4883> open mythtv-setup, you need to go though each step, at least 1-5
<tgm4883> set the card up an an mpeg2 card
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/installation-guide
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Installation Guide | Mythbuntu
<qwebirc72995> Ok thanks. I've been sown a lot of blind alleys
<qwebirc72995> sorry been down a lot of blind alleys
<qwebirc72995> Can anyone help?Going nuts here. Installed Mythbuntu 1st time. Got Hauppage 150 so drivers included. On capture card setup put card type as mpeg2 & video device /dev/video0 but then says 'failed to open' any help appreciated thanks
<rhpot1991> qwebirc72995: thats not an mpeg2 card I think
<rhpot1991> one of the choices should actually say pvr-xxx in the name
<rhpot1991> you want that one
<qwebirc72995> Hi thanks. There's no option for pvr card
<qwebirc72995> sorry yes there is but it's an HD-PVR
<rhpot1991> no thats not it
<rhpot1991> you may have been correct with the mpeg2 choice then, been a while since I set up a pvr-xxx sorry
<rhpot1991> verify its actually /dev/video0 ?
<qwebirc72995> Tried that again but still getting  failed to open. is it always this difficult?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc72995: ls -lah /dev/video*
<rhpot1991> what devices does that return?
<rhpot1991> and where exactly are you seeing the error?
<qwebirc72995> Hi have tried  " ls -lah /dev/video* " but 'probed info' indicates "failed to open". I also get "could not open '/' to probe its inputs" from 'Default input' with everything
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-18
<nerdful1> greetings, working on a question.......
<nerdful1> I unplugged my all-in-one mythbox from ethernet for awhile. When disconnected, I opened frontend to check on upcoming recordings...it complained that it could not connect to backend... So I reconnected, found no upcoming recordings scheduled. I rebooted, and found that it looked ok to record. But:
<nerdful1> When I went to "recordings" to watch a show in process of recording, it said it could not find file. The busy circle was going in the menu, the backend status on mythweb said tuner is recording.
<nerdful1> I can't find evidence of recordings being made, although it "thinks" it is doing the chores ok.  Database health all says ok, I rebooted again, no go, an also No Live TV. It sees tuner, but no signal shows.
<nerdful1> Tuner is on the ethernet, it is a HDhomerun, so somehow things are corrupted, Help please, thanks.
<nerdful1> HDhomerun is on ethernet on a reserved address on the router, so it didn't change, nor did the mythbuntu allinone box.
<Shadow__X> nerdful1: it will not record if it is not connected to the network especially if the tuner is an hdhomerun
<Shadow__X> :(
<mycosys> nerdful1 get rid of networkmanager and set up ifup instead
<mycosys> networkmanager = pain for servers
<mycosys> you need to manually assign an ip address to the machine, so that it does not rely on dhcp to get one, so that if it boots without network, or IP is changed it will still work
<nerdful1> mycosys: Thanks, found problem. Cable co changed all channel lineups that my HDhomerun is connected to. Coincidence that I disconnected lan, then later tuner was not apparently working. NO announcement from cable co about it. Also, I have the router reserving addresses for all my stuff.  Thanbks
<trackstar> Hi all. Kind of a n00b question but I just hooked up my ubuntu pc to my new TV with an HDMI cable (from an on-board HDMI port) and am disappointed that it didn't automatically detect the new display. is there a trick to getting this to work?
<Shadow__X> trackstar: try your graphics card config manager
<somethinginteres> Anyone else having issues with Shepherd getting Aus EPG data?
<mycosys> havent noticed any somethinginteres
<somethinginteres> hmm OK thanks mycosys. the grabber runs apparently pulls down data but most of the channels aren't populated. It usually works just since the last batch of data got pulled down. WIll have to investigate further. Cheers
<mycosys> just running it now to check
<mycosys> try running with --notimetest from the console to see the output
<somethinginteres> mycosys: OK will do
<somethinginteres> mycosys: still seem to be getting the same error "Attempt 2 failed to fetch http://guides.news.com.au/television/profile/?action=saveProfile"
<Zinn> [guides.news.com.au] Setup TV Channels | NEWS.com.au
<mycosys> no error for me somethinginteres
<mycosys> is it updating ok?
<somethinginteres> mycosys: you mean updating the sources for grabbing the data or into the guide in mythtv?
<mycosys> updating shepherd itself, the grabbers and prog
<mycosys> try ./shepherd --update in ur .shepherd directory
<mycosys> the guides change a lot, so it needs to update all the time
<somethinginteres> mycosys: the sources all report "up to date" w/ no errors
<mycosys> try disabling the news grabber then
<somethinginteres> mycosys: hmm, how can I do that
<somethinginteres> mycosys: I believe the grabber is "news v1.7"
<mycosys> ./shepherd --disable news
<somethinginteres> mycosys: done. Just doing a pastebin of output
<somethinginteres> mycosys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568642/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<mycosys> try running it with --notimetest and see what u get
<somethinginteres> mycosys: running now
<somethinginteres> mycosys: no errors reported
<mycosys> :)
<mycosys> dunno why news wasnt working for you
<mycosys> enable it again in a week or 2 i would say
<somethinginteres> mycosys: kk
<somethinginteres> mycosys: thanks
<hot_wheelz> can encoding a program for an ipod\iphone be done OTB with mytharchive in Mythbuntu?
<mycosys> try mythencode hot_wheelz
<mycosys> gah - mythexport
<mycosys> is part of the distro
<mycosys> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/MythExport
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] MythExport | Mythbuntu
<hot_wheelz> yes of course - my bad thanks
<hot_wheelz> so its builtin then
<mycosys> its a plugin that is a standard part of mythbuntu
<hot_wheelz> cool
<mycosys> just go to [mythsevername]/mythexport
<mycosys> in a web browser
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-19
<hot_wheelz> Hi,
<hot_wheelz> If mythexport is part of Myhbuntu by default then how come when I brows to http://localhost/mythexport I'm greeted by page not found?
<rhpot1991> hot_wheelz: did you install it?
<hot_wheelz> rhport1991 i was told it was default
<rhpot1991> hot_wheelz: its not, install it
<hot_wheelz> by runnnig sudo apt-get update
<hot_wheelz> sudo apt-get install mythexport atomicparsley
<hot_wheelz> right
<hot_wheelz> or just sudo apt-get install mythexport atomicparsley if i am up to date with all other updates?
<hot_wheelz> rhport1991 please confirm
<hot_wheelz> rhport1991 sorted
<mycosys> confirmed hot_wheels
<mycosys> or even simpler - sudo aptitude install mythexport should do it
<mycosys> sorry for the misinformation it was mart of mythbuntu =- dont recall installing it and i have it but i am on jaunty still
<hot_wheelz> np mycosys all taken care of now :-)
<hot_wheelz> have a good1 guys :-)
<mycosys> u2
<adub_> kinda curious is there startup sound with mythbuntu
<adub_> wondering if my sound is working on my systme
<tgm4883`> adub_, nope
<tgm4883`> no startup sound
<adub_> tgm4883 do you have an nvidia card or is anyone in here using hdmi sound ??
<tgm4883`> adub_, I do have an nvidia card
<tgm4883`> but i'm not using hdmi sound
<adub_> can anyone in here that is running mythbuntu 10.10 please explain what they did in order to get sound working via hdmi
<mrand> adub_: you *might* (or might not) need updated alsa drivers.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<Zinn> [wiki.ubuntu.com] Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules - Ubuntu Wiki
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-20
<adub_> anyone in here have hdmi sound working ??
<era878> can somebody assist me in adding mythbuntu to ubuntu 10.10. I have a Hauppauge_HVR-1600 and a dish network box vip222k
<mycosys> sudo aptitude install mythbuntu
<era878> okay
<era878> which repository do i need to add because terminals says: Unable to locate package mythbuntu
<mycosys> sorry - mythbuntu-desktop
<era878> okay
<era878> it says: if you install mythbuntu-desktop, future updates will not include new in the ubuntu desktop system set. Should i proceed?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-desktop should only be used if you plan on turning the machine into a mythbuntu only machine
<era878> can i install it on my third harddrive and boot from there?
<mycosys> if it is a mythn machine ur gonna want mythbackend running all the time
<tgm4883> era878, you can install it in ubuntu 10.10 machine just fine
<mycosys> better off adding what u want to the machine
<era878> can you please explain how to
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-desktop just gives you the xfce desktop and themes and such
<era878> okay
<tgm4883> era878, what you want is this  http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<era878> i see
<mycosys> sudo aptitude install mythtv
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Add to Ubuntu | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> mycosys, no
<mycosys> ?
<tgm4883> add MCC, then configure it from there
<tgm4883> it installs what packages it needs
<era878> what?
<tgm4883> era878,  http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Add to Ubuntu | Mythbuntu
<era878> oh control center?
<tgm4883> yea
<era878> okay
<mycosys> tricky
<tgm4883> then install the roles you want from there (frontend, backend, etc)
<era878> i just got the control center
<era878> what do i want primary backend, secondary backend, no front end, desktop frontend?
<tgm4883> era878, http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/mythbuntu-control-centre-mcc
<tgm4883> look at the roles section
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Control Centre (MCC) | Mythbuntu
<era878> okay
<era878> can i have a front end and a desktop role?
<tgm4883> yea
<era878> okay im installing now
<era878> what should i configure next
<tgm4883> once you have the backend installed, you need to go though mythtv setup
<tgm4883> look for the install guide on the wiki
<era878> okay
<era878> im setting up the backend now and im confused by this whole database thing
<era878> after selecting the language english in the backend setup a box pops up saying "no upnp"
<era878> what do i do?
<era878> how do i configure mythtv for dish network
<mycosys> would suggest searching the wiki on mythtv.org
<era878> sure
<hot_wheelz> I have mythexport installed now which allows me to stream recorded shows via myweb...What about live tv what is the go there?
<hot_wheelz> anyone
<mycosys> need a client that speaks myth protocol for that
<mycosys> afaik that is only mythfrontend atm
<hot_wheelz> mycosys so u can only stream pre-recorded stuff via mythweb then
<mycosys> yup
<mycosys> if it is to windows, mythfrontend can be run on windows
<hot_wheelz> another thing - what about ps3 as frontend?
<mycosys> just use dlna
<mycosys> aka upnp
<hot_wheelz> mycosys so so how how do enable that? becuse i tried going to tv on my ps3 but the myth frontend didn't appear...what am I missing?
<mycosys> should be there :S
<mycosys> does ps3 use dlna?
<hot_wheelz> i belive so yeah
<mycosys> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/UPnP
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] UPnP - MythTV
<mycosys> apparently the ps3 just takes an age to find it hot_wheelz
<hot_wheelz> mycosys should be looking for a media server right?
<hot_wheelz> it just said none found :-(
<mycosys> give it time - read that link
<mycosys> the ps3 doesnt search properly
<hot_wheelz> what do u suggest i can't just give it an ip :-(
<mycosys> ?
<mycosys> wait
<hot_wheelz> mycosys ok :-)
<mycosys> if sony hadnt taken ur right to install linux on it you could have had mythfrontend on there
<mycosys> sony suck
<hot_wheelz> mycosys but is it still doable dispite this fact via upnp or not...should be right?
<hot_wheelz> mycosys followed http://us.playstation.com/support/answer/index.htm?a_id=430 still no joy :-(
<mycosys> did you do the wait bit after you did, keep using search on it in the hope it actually will
<hot_wheelz> yes i did
<mycosys> is it still on?
<mycosys> try now
<mycosys> any sign of it yet?
<hot_wheelz> no
<mycosys> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Sony_PlayStation_3
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Sony PlayStation 3 - MythTV
<mycosys> have you checked that your router is allowing data to go between the ps3 and the mythbox?
<hot_wheelz> they're conneted to the same router so should be fine right?
<mycosys> not necessarily
<mycosys> many routers dont allow the ports on them to communicate by default
<mycosys> most even
<mycosys> will be a setiing on their web interface to allow it
<mycosys> virtual lan, port communication, they call it a bunch of things
<hot_wheelz> what should i look for then
<mycosys> ur router manual would be my bet
<hot_wheelz> look for upnp right?
<mycosys> no
<mycosys> tho that would be a good thing to enable too
<mycosys> on a d-link it will be virtual lan
<mycosys> what router do you have'
<mycosys> ?
<hot_wheelz> http://www.billion.com/product/adsl/bipac7402r2-firewall-adsl2-vpn-router.html
<Zinn> [www.billion.com] Billion Products for SSL VPN, ADSL Modem/Router, Wireless ADSL Router, Powerline ADSL Router and Adapter, VoIP ADSL Modem/Router, Security Router, Broadband Router, SHDSL Bridge/Router, iBusiness Security, ISDN Product
<mycosys> nice
<hot_wheelz> do i need to port forward?
<mycosys> nah
<mycosys> asking some1 i know who has one o those
<mycosys> can join us on efnet #desktops if u like
<mycosys> just dont expect it to be as ....... clean as here
<hot_wheelz> apreciate it - i'll wait for u come back to me :-)
<mycosys> is a support channel - but we gave up on those sort o rules lol
<mycosys> just too damn hard to enforce
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> see what i mean by clean??????
<hot_wheelz> yep
<mycosys> i wonder if i can mention the franklin dam?
<hot_wheelz> mycosys brb
<mycosys> np
<hot_wheelz> i am sure of one thing though
<hot_wheelz> it'll be somthing simple i'm missing :-)
<mycosys> apart from saying buy a tplink - he said the billion should be fine out of the box, but use latest firmware
<mycosys> dinnertime
<mycosys> suggest #mythtv
<hot_wheelz> mycosys
<mycosys> yars?
<mycosys> hot_wheelz
<hot_wheelz> i am alraedy running the latest f\w on my router
<hot_wheelz> gtg check back in tomorrow :-)
<kolo> hi all
<mycosys> yo
<kolo> i am running mythbuntu 10.10
<kolo> just trying to get wol working
<mycosys> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<mycosys> oh - fun
<kolo> yes lol
<kolo> i have both backend and frontend on same box
<mycosys> would say try #ubuntu myself
<mycosys> why wol then?
<kolo> shcedule recording
<kolo> using mythwelcome to shutdown
<mycosys> you dont want wol
<mycosys> you want rtc wake
<kolo> no
<kolo> i have anothe pc on network
<kolo> so using a script to copy time of next schedule to that pc
<mycosys> there are howtos for rtc - likely simpler
<mycosys> unless ur bios doesnt support it
<kolo> yea but cant get that to work ..rtc
<kolo> i can wake the pc ok from the other pc using wakeonlan
<kolo> i  just need mythwelcome to copy the time to the remote pc using scp
<kolo> no my problem
<kolo> *now
<mycosys> would prolly need mythbackend to do that
<kolo> mythwelcome?
<mycosys> could also just have the remote pc get it off mythweb
<kolo> hmm how will i do that
<mycosys> look in the code for the upcoming recordings page, or the server status page - there is code on both that displays the time of the next scheduled recording
<mycosys> would save re-inventing the wheel
<kolo> yea but i want that done by a script
<kolo> i have a cron on the other pv
<mycosys> wget for instance?
<kolo> *pc
<mycosys> rib some code out of mythweb - use wget to get the page, use readline to get the time
<mycosys> *rip
<mycosys> million other ways you could do it with the existing interfaces
<kolo> yea but i want the time written when pc is shutting down
<kolo> using mythwelcome to shutdown when idle
<mycosys> actually - would be simpler to get it straight from the database - wake at the time for every recording - it will only wake it if it is sleeping
<kolo> hmm
<kolo> how will it get the time when the pc is off
<kolo> i shutdown the pc
<kolo> my problem is command to set wakeuptime in mythwelcome
<kolo> it doesnt appear to be running my script
<kolo> how do i troubleshoot mythwelcome
<kolo> /home/mythtv/mythwakeup.sh --settime $time
<mycosys> never used mythwelcome mate
<mycosys> my machine is a server - up 24-7 to record and dl
<kolo> ahh
<mycosys> just told you 2 parts of myth tho that are designed to provide the info you want to remote machines
<kolo> yea
<kolo> its will work if machine is on all the time
<kolo> mine will shutdown if it has nothing to do
<mycosys> if i was doing it i would just keep some sort of list of those on the other machine- send a wake from it for ea recording
<mycosys> if the machine is already awake it will have no effect
<mycosys> would use minimal resources
<kolo> yes
<mycosys> seesm simpler
<mycosys> that is just me tho lol
<kolo> lol
<kolo> for anyone that can help please
<kolo> this is the code in mythwakeup.sh
<kolo> http://pastebin.com/q8xaBxu9
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] #!/bin/bash echo $2 > /home/mythtv/log/wakeup.
<kolo> ??
<mycosys> what is ending up in the log?
<kolo> nothing
<kolo> thats my problem
<kolo> dont think mythwelcome is writing those values
<mycosys> does the file exist?
<kolo> no
<mycosys> try making it - ur using append
<kolo> good idea
<mycosys> make sure the permissions are right for it too - the user running mythwelcome shouldnt be mythtv
<kolo> yea
<mycosys> the mythtv group will need write perms
<kolo> i have made it writable by all thouhe
<kolo> *though
<mycosys> 770 would have been fine
<kolo> yea
<mycosys> how is scp going to log in?
<kolo> pub key
<kolo> that works no passowrd required
<kolo> heres my mythwelcome setting
<kolo> http://pastebin.com/42U3Bspx
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] command to set wakeup time /home/mythtv/mythwakeup
<mycosys> wouldnt it need to be pointed to the key? (not sure)
<kolo> no
<kolo> the key is stored in authorized keys
<mycosys> kk
<mycosys> would try it with the file existing - if you arent getting a log then it isnt being run
<kolo> yea trying that now
<mycosys> could even have it echo to a console you have duplicated via screen to another machine so you can see realtime
<kolo> the problem is i dont think its my script
<kolo> when i run it from commandline it works fine
<mycosys> dont you hate that
<kolo> lol
<kolo> yea
<mycosys> had one recently like that with deluge
<kolo> would have been easier if there was a log showing me what mythwelcome is actually doing
<mycosys> worst bit is - i found lated some1 had written a plugin to do what i was doind
<mycosys> after i fixed it of course
<kolo> haha
<kolo> and final heres my mythtv-setup
<kolo> http://pastebin.com/Cwu1VR32
<mycosys> would be very surprised if mythwelcome didnt have a verbose option
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] wakeup time format : yyyy-MM-dd:hh:mm Command to
<mycosys> try ---help
<mycosys> if it does you can >> log &
<kolo> k
<kolo> ok got it mycosys
<kolo> command to set wakeup time in mythtv-setup should be pointing to my script
<kolo> /home/mythtv/mythwakeup.sh --settime $time
<kolo> cheers for your help
<mycosys> sorry i wasnt more
<kolo> na thats good u gave me ideas
<kolo> also pre created those files and gave it full write access
<mycosys> sweet
<mycosys> sometimes handy jus to hav some1 to bounce stuff off
<kolo> yea
<kolo> ok cya
<tyrion-mx> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tyrion-mx> I can't see the mouse when using mythbackend, is this normal?
<tyrion-mx> myth frontend*
<rhpot1991> tyrion-mx: yes
<tyrion-mx> it's kinda difficult to select dropdown menus without the mouse ...
<tyrion-mx> how should I do?
<tyrion-mx> I installed mythbuntu in virtualbox, but it tells that my capture card is always busy
<tyrion-mx> main:2284: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 16 Device or resource busy
<judget> where should my video capture devices be /dev/video*?
<judget> is bttv built into the mythbuntu kernel ?
<judget> my kernel is 2.6.35-25-generic
<rhpot1991> tyrion-mx: use the keyboard
<rhpot1991> there is an option about the mouse somewhere, you'll have to google to figure out where it is I don't recall
<mycosys> hide mouse vursor? is either in general or appearance iirc
<mycosys> *cursor
<rhpot1991> mycosys: yep thanks
<rhpot1991> tyrion-mx: ^
<tyrion-mx> rhpot1991, thank you :)
<mycosys> hmmm - touchscreen would work well with myth
<mycosys> wonder if there is a way to x forward just the menu painter, not the playback
<bcgrown> hello
<bcgrown> does anyone know how to make the rear channels work for an Intel ALC887 sound chipset?
<bcgrown> (analog, not digital outs)
<gino> Hi everybody...
<gino> I am new to all this...anywho...my questions is...
<gino> if I build a HTPC, and I know it would have a say PVR-150 for the TV in put...but how do I deal with the FIOS box?
<gino> I mean it has channels that need to be decoded and all
<gino> any help much appreciated
<bcgrown> gino: what outputs does the fios box have?
<gino> let me check..is right in front of me...I am in the plannign stages..trying to decide if I should embark in this project
<gino> well...currently the output is an HDMI that goes to the flat screen
<gino> there is also an RF video out
<bcgrown> there aren't many (any?) hdmi input devices available.  you might be able to use an ATSC/QAM tuner if and only if they provide unencrypted channels (unlikely)
<bcgrown> does it have a firewire output, or component video?
<gino> let me check...but I would love to have the pay channels (that I pay for) be part of the HTPC capabilities
<gino> there is a firewire , a USB and a ethernet outputs...at least they seem like outputs
<bcgrown> you might be able to use the firewire output if they haven't disabled it.  i would probably try that first.  i doubt the other ones provide video
<gino> hhmmm...
<bcgrown> i have an older motorola cable box with all those ports too and the firewire works beautifully
<bcgrown> however some cable companies disable or cripple them
<gino> so...could you tell me how this works?  the HTPC talks to the FIOS through the firewire....and tells the FIOS box what channels it wants?
<bcgrown> yep
<bcgrown> that's how mine works anyway
<gino> so...how do I make sure before spending 800 bucks....otherwise I may end 800 dollars down and nto able to see my channels
<bcgrown> you don't have the fios box already?
<gino> yes..I do
<gino> is there..what I do nto have is the HTPC...I want to build one..but I want to know it will do what I want
<bcgrown> ah.  well first of all $800 sounds rather high
<bcgrown> a firewire card for your pc is $40 or so,  not that expensive to try it out
<gino> I went to a website...and the case..motherboard...cpu...hard drives...PVR-150...all in all is like 800
<bcgrown> hmm..  mine was more like $400
<bcgrown> but it's rather basic
<gino> http://mymediaexperience.com/guide-to-build-optimal-htpc-in-2010/
<Zinn> [mymediaexperience.com] HTPC Building Guide to Build HTPC with Optimal Components in 2010
<gino> by the way I really appreciate your help
<gino> yes...I went there and then added up prices
<bcgrown> are you in the us?
<gino> if I can not get my paychannel soccer channels then is not worth the effort
<gino> yes
<gino> Maryland
<bcgrown> newegg.com has the best prices for a lot of things
<bcgrown> amazon has good deals sometimes, but i dont know much about them since they dont ship to my country
<gino> ok...I will write that down....so I guess my question would be this....if I buy the components form that web site....will I after some work get to record my pay channels?  I have 3 ubuntu machines running...I am a physicists so I can get my hands dirty
<bcgrown> you'll have to do your own research on that
<bcgrown> hd recording from cable is kind of hit and miss
<gino> ok..thank you for your help
<bcgrown> does the fios box have component video output?
<gino> let me check
<bcgrown> cause the hauppauge hd-pvr can most likely record from that
<bcgrown> p.s. maryland is nice.  got to go back there to surf someday
<gino> the fios box has a HDMI that I curtrently have connected to the flat scree and there is also a video out with two connectors (yellow and green) that are unused
<gino> I mean...out is not enough..isn't is..there has to be a way for the HTPC to talk to the box
<gino> yes..Maryland is getting warmer now....it was like 70 yesterday
<bcgrown> you can use an IR blaster if the fios box has an ir remote
<gino> yes..the fios has a remote...what is a IR blaster?
<bcgrown> basically a remote control transmitter
<bcgrown> that the PC controls
<gino> ohh.....ok...
<gino> that would solve the problem then
<gino> but also means that I can nto watch and record a different channels
<bcgrown> yep.  a lot of pc remote controls come with them
<bcgrown> also true. you can only record/watch as many channels as you have tuners
<gino> so...the remote can recive orders from the pc via (IR also I guess)
<gino> even if I have two tuners if there is only one fios box then only one channel would be accesible at a time
<bcgrown> if everything goes through the fios box, yes
<gino> kewl...this has been most illuminating , let me thank you again
<gino> I will order the components..this will be fun for sure
<gino> Have a great day
<bcgrown> enjoy,  ciao!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-13
<kmcorbett> I haven't figured out my problem with live tv, backend error is "SignalMonitor: channel change failed". Reproduced it after fresh install MythBuntu 11.10, updates, latest 0.24 fixes. I've seen this now with my new HDHomeRun Prime and I think the same problem a while back with a dual-tuner model. (different server)
<kmcorbett> I would be very grateful if someone could look at my log files. here:  http://pastebin.com/fJ5mDuaM
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Gathered following logs === Mythbuntu Version === === Syslog === === Mythbackend - Pastebin.com
<kmcorbett> Also I get errors from vlc and no audio, vlc output here: http://pastebin.com/Dr2PgGGf  *but* I don't think these are germane, I saw the same problem with my previous fresh install from Ubuntu 11.10 live cd; there I resolved the ALS problems by installing some ALS preferences package and fooling around with output sound channels.
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] vlc errors - Pastebin.com
<kmcorbett> Much thanks in advance to anyone who might have a suggestion!
<mersault> I recently did a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10, and VDPAU is failing consistently in MythTV. This same hardware worked fine with 11.04. Anyone else epxeriencing anything similar?
<qwebirc73173> evening all, I recently installed mythbuntu on an Acer revo RL100-U1002 with intigrated Nvidia Ion graphics, sound from HDMI works with VLC if I select the correct output but I have no way to select for any other application. I know it works, but I can't make it work for everything.
<dekarl> I guess the mythbuntu packaging patches need some TLC again: Patch configure_mythplugins_without_mythtv_installed.patch does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<dekarl> and a build dep on libcdio-cdda-dev seems to be missing somewhere
<dekarl> superm1 / tgm4883 -^
<superm1> dekarl: cool i'll take a look
<superm1> dekarl: could you help get the ABI updated in mythtv/settings.pro?
<dekarl> thanks, might be an idea to push onfigure_mythplugins_without_mythtv_installed.patch upstream as I'd guess other builders can use it, too. (been looking at the freebsd-multimedia list wrt linking against  the new libs instead of installed ones)
<dekarl> what do I have to do to update the ABI?
<superm1> dekarl: under mythtv/settings.pro there is a library version and version declaration
<superm1> they need to be updated to 0.25
<superm1> if you don't have right i can ask someone else though
<superm1> i'd like to push that patch upstream, but in it's current state i dont' think it would be acceptable
<dekarl> ahh, I was always wondering why its 0.24 for master :)   (I have no commit bit anywhere MythTV)
<superm1> oh i thought you did for some reason
<dekarl> that would be over in xmltv/nonametv land
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> dekarl: hum it seems to apply and remove cleanly for me
<superm1> wonder what's up with your checkout
<dekarl> hmm, the build aborted... maybe the cleanup isnt doing its job?
<superm1> the build aborted part way through
<superm1> or before it started?
<dekarl> I wanted to compile with a patch but was missing the dependency (failed when trying to compile mythmusic plugin), so I apt-getted it manually but then was presented with the message about the patch not applying cleanly
<superm1> that's weird that it failed trying to compile mythmusic because of that, but yeah it sounds like in that instance it didnt' clean up properly
<superm1> i'll add the build depend
<dekarl> I'll try again with more cleanup
<dekarl> hmm, git stashed and bzr shelved everything, still no joy
<dekarl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840851/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> did you still have a .pc directory with it applied maybe?
<dekarl> there is a .pc directory around http://paste.ubuntu.com/840860/ can I remove the whole .pc?
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> yeah if you git stashed/bzr shelved you should
<superm1> that gets things pretty confused otherwise
<dekarl> already running and got past the error
<dekarl> having never used bzr or quilt before doesnt make it easier ;)
<superm1> yeah neither does having 3 VCS competing for that directory
<dekarl> hmm, which reminds me to ask when xmltv will move from cvs to git so I can stop remembering cvs commands
<dekarl> meh: cddecoder.h:15:28: fatal error: cdio/paranoia.h: No such file or directory
<skd5aner> dekarl: this might help - http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Release_Notes_-_0.25#Prerequisite_Changes
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Release Notes - 0.25 - MythTV Official Wiki
<dekarl> superm1: can you add a dependency on  libcdio-paranoia-dev, too?
<skd5aner> superm1: ^ and you too
<dekarl> skd5aner: thanks, but that page doesn't compare the prereqs to what was added to the packaging repo already
<dekarl> and both of the ones that I fell over aren't on the page either :)
<skd5aner> dekarl: yea, no clue about that... I just trying and maintain a list of what prereqs change between releases
<skd5aner> libcdio - optional for mythmusic for ripping/playing CDs
<dekarl> but not cdio-paranioa and cdio-cdda
<dekarl> whatever that means (maybe the cdio-dev doesn't pull in dependencies or something)
<skd5aner> figured they were part of libcdio automatically, but maybe not
<dekarl> btw, no harm intended your work on the release notes is much appreciated. Its just a bit much for testing a one line code change and getting on my nerves ;)
<superm1> dekarl: oh doh.  hopefully that doesn't cause a build failure for the 0.25 upload i just did to precise
<superm1> but yeah i'll add it
<dekarl> just booted a frontend to look, it does have a music menu option, so it seems to have been build lately
<dekarl> mind the bump... looks like I've got half an ABI update now: make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/home/user/debbuild.tmp/git/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libmyth-0.24.so', needed by `libmytharchive.so'.  Stop.
<skd5aner> dekarl: none taken, just thought that section might at least help packagers a little bit in determining where to start when it comes to adding and removing dependencies - obviously, what is needed for ubuntu versus any other distro is too specific for me to be able to note :)
<skd5aner> wasn't sure if you were aware it existed or not
<skd5aner> dekarl: also, that dependency is optional - only necessary for cd playback/rip - so you can build mythmusic without it
<superm1> dekarl: oh that ABI patch needs bumping in one more place it looks like
<superm1> i'll fix that
<dekarl> I had heard of the list of dependencies but didn't look at it as I expected whatever comes out of the repositories to build without me looking into the details :)
<skd5aner> heh - wouldn't that be nice ;)
<dekarl> one can always dream
<skd5aner> well - just keep in mind that they're there... I call them out explicitly - figured you and people who build from source would benefit the most.  Also, describes if they're mandatory or optional and what functionally the optional ones are needed for
<superm1> dekarl: it was a local patch
<superm1> was waiting for someone upstream to do it, but in the interim so i could get this in the archive i added it  there
<superm1> it's there now it looks like
<dekarl> oh, ok
<dekarl> superm1: does it make sense like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/840925/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> dekarl: not necesarrily  does it make sense to me
<superm1> because there will always be a mythtv directory, so what happens if git stash is called when nothing is to be stashed?
<dekarl> it just says "nothing to stash" (untested) but isn't the initial checkout/update pull just below that? I'm trying to not fail when there is nothing yet, but clean up before the pull
<superm1> well i think the problem with doing it that way is that what if you have a delta that's applied and you just remove .pc?  then it stays applied and gets stashed
<superm1> which i guess works, but it should have been able to apply cleanly
<superm1> so maybe the better thing is quilt pop -a || rm -rf .pc
<superm1> and then a git command to test if there is a delta (git diff or git status or something) and if there is one, then git stash
<dekarl> sounds good
<dekarl> the patch was "good enough" to get the buld going without manual cleanup
<superm1> dekarl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/840940/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> see how that handles
<dekarl> soo, the build succeeded, I applied your patch => http://paste.ubuntu.com/840952/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> that's after the build succeeded while it's trying to clean?
<dekarl> its on the next build
<superm1> because it hasn't cleaned the tree yet i guess?
<dekarl> I built with my patch, that worked. then I changed it to your patch and restarted it
<superm1> debian/rules clean should have been called at the end of the build from yours
<superm1> which should have resolved that
<superm1> hmm my patch might also cause problems on an unchecked out tree
<superm1> will need to think about this some more
<dekarl> looks good to me http://paste.ubuntu.com/840961/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> yeah looks like it cleaned to me too
<superm1> i'm pretty confused then
<dekarl> hmm, I'm on the phone and got the a build with patch, I'll look into the packaing again after testing
<dekarl> looks like the ABI bump needs to be done at some more places http://paste.ubuntu.com/840993/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> that might be a sign that those libraries shouldn't have been in libmyth in the first place
<superm1> libmyth is supposed to be co-installable, eg if there is a libmyth-0.24 and a libmyth-0.25 both can be installed
<superm1> allowing external applications to link
<superm1> for now you should be able to just remove libmyth-0.24 and install 0.25 and that will get you by
<superm1> looks like we also hit it coming 0.23->0.24 because there are conflicts/replaces for libmyth-#ABI#-0 in debian/control.n
<dekarl> sooo, removed all packages and reinstalled. looks good but this was missing from the packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/840993/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dekarl> my little patch worked, now trying a build with the variant from stu artm
<dekarl> I'll continue tomorrow/wednesday (past midnight over here) next step, looking at your variant of the cleanup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-14
<mibb> hey, is there any software/portal for linux to rent/stream movies?
<tgm4883> mibb, amazon VOD works
<mibb> I'm outside of the .us unfortunately :)
<tgm4883> then IDK
<mibb> does that work with itunes maybe?
<mibb> apparantly not directly..
<MrChrisDruif> Does this team hold meetings?
<dekarl> sorry mates http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2012-February/327796.html :( wasn't what I intended
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] [mythtv-users] libmyth 0.25 problems
<dekarl> hmm, I could use a hand here http://paste.ubuntu.com/842019/ <- the patch to the mythweb configuration doesnt get applied and the fixup for the permissions isnt taken either
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dekarl> superm1: today I can happily build with http://paste.ubuntu.com/840940/ applied, doesn't appear to matter if the former build succeeded or failed
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> dekarl: i think i know how to fix it most easily. i'll commit it for the next autobuilds
<superm1> dekarl: good that it's building with that patch applied
<superm1> i'll apply that too
<dekarl> much appreciated, but which one of the two pastes ;)
<dekarl> ahh ok
<superm1> dekarl: ok so i fixed the libmyth and the build-dsc patches
<superm1> that mythweb one though, you'll need to committ it "locally" to bzr if you need to change stuff in debian/ other than adding a patch
<superm1> i believe )
<superm1> do you want me to just add that to master bzr though?  are you sure it looks right (the paths and such)
<dekarl> the mythweb.conf one is what I have to do everytime after reinstalling the package, the rights and owner, too. but the suggested patch didnt work :(
<superm1> dekarl: okay i just added that to the branch
<superm1> the tv_icons part though i'm not sure about
<dekarl> I do think its wrong, too. but it make mythweb work :D
<superm1> the tv icons part?
<dekarl> does that mean if you apt-get remove mythweb; apt-get install mythweb its working?
<dekarl> aye
<superm1> well i haven't had problems with mine ever but i dont think i've ever had functioning tv icons either
<superm1> so maybe you are uncovering something here
<superm1> my dist-upgrades (for 0.24) always seem to go smoothly
<dekarl> hmm, i always dist-upgrade (master) smoothly, too. once I fixed it initially
<dekarl> maybe you fixed it back in the days of yore?
<superm1> that's quite possible too
<superm1> as soon as 0.25 clears binary new for precise i'm going to upgrade from lucid to precise
<superm1> if nothing else is broke i'll purge mythweb and such and reinstall and see what looks broke
<dekarl> ohhh, does upgrading to precise actually work now?
<superm1> well it should in a day or two
<superm1> i'm a bit scared, my production box is lucid so it's a bit risky :)
<dekarl> hmm that should have been oneirc methinks... 11.10
<dekarl> I'm on 11.04 and afraid, too
<superm1> oh natty->oneiric will work but you'll hit a login screen problem (which is fixed in precise and a workaround is in /topic)
<dekarl> but 12.04 is the next LTS, might as well wait that few days and improve that instead of a soon to be old release
<dekarl> right?
<dekarl> ok, remembered at least that correctly
<superm1> yeah 12.04 is the next LTS
<superm1> we're planning on not doing mythbuntu releases for interim releases between LTS anymore
<dekarl> so simply provide the basic mythtv packages but nothing more for the non-LTS releases? Seeing that its not in feature freeze for the desktop experience (thinking of DTV drivers here) fits well
<superm1> yeah basically
<dekarl> second part being about the LTS again ;)
<superm1> and ubuntu is going to be providing updated X and kernel stacks at point releases for those that want them
<dekarl> dinner time
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-15
<superm1> dekarl: it sounds like the mythweb patch messed up a bunch of people...
<superm1> dekarl: not clear to me exactly why though.  i did a purge/reinstall of the mythweb package and /var/www/mythweb is where the default place it gets put is
<superm1> dekarl: pretty sure this will fix the tv_icons problem though
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master/revision/506
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master : revision 506
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-16
<dekarl> superm1: hmm, I wonder how it worked for them in the first place. the 0.25 mythweb package has never worked for me since installing vanilla Mythbuntu 11.04
<superm1> dekarl: yeah i dunno.  i mean it looks like it should all be correct now
<superm1> maybe everyone with the problems manually made changes to symlink into /var/www/html?
<superm1> is that a default directory used for apache perhaps?
<dekarl> I'd love to have most of the issues fixed by 0.25-final but you can make an omelette without breaking eggs.
<dekarl> s/can/can't/
<superm1> yeah well this is why you do it before 0.25 is stable. people can't complain as loudly when stuff breaks along the way :)
<dekarl> morning, I'm updating to the latest nightly now and will see if I can just remove/reinstall or have to fix something myself
<superm1> as in 20120216 build right?
<dekarl> hmm, a bit
<dekarl> some packages are still 20120215... mythtv-common, mythtv-transcode-util, mythtv-backend, mythtv-frontend, but others are 20120216 already
<dekarl> which means I can't install mythweb which requires 20120216 of  mythtv-common, ohh the joy of transactional consistency in software repositories :D
<dekarl> the build log hints at our fixes having broken something so it failed http://paste.ubuntu.com/844055/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dekarl> superm1: seems like three "rm" without " || true" in debian/rules
<superm1> dekarl: oh you're on amd64
<superm1> yeah it failed because arch all only happens on i386
<superm1> the fix is either || true or rm -rf (doesn't fail on non-exist file)
<dekarl> then its already fixed? (got rm -rf in the checkout but not in the log from 5 hours ago
<superm1> it is fixed if you do a build yourself yeah
<superm1> but it won't be fixed until next autobuild otherwise
<dekarl> ahh, then it has to wait at least 36 hours :(
<superm1> i can try to kick off another build manually, but it has a tendency to be dependent upon the git hash incrementing
<superm1> so it might not work
<dekarl> no worries, it has to wait due to me working and other appointments... nothing to do with the build or so
<dekarl> much more important, should not forget to wear a dispensable tie for work, due to Old Maids' Day :)
<Eclipse> Hi.  I've just tried using the 11.04 mythbuntu livecd.  I was given with the menu option to try/install.  After selecting the `try' option, I'm now presented with an error: "Unable to load a failsafe session".  Is there any way to rectify this?
<Eclipse> -1s/11.04/11.10/
<superm1> Eclipse: sounds like you might have a graphics card that isn't working in standard or failsafe modes
<superm1> is it a fairly new graphics card?
<FabriceMG> the 0.25 on ppa don't compile for amd64
<superm1> FabriceMG_: fixed in packaging, just waiting for next autobuild
<superm1> tgm4883: could you try to push another autobuild manually?
<FabriceMG_> thx superm1
<FabriceMG_> my slave is down ( 2 days ) and my wife factor increases ! :)
<superm1> FabriceMG_: yeah it sounds like more people were already using 0.25 than any of us thought with how many are up in arms with the breakage the last few days :)
<superm1> amejia: you there?
<superm1> amejia: http://irc.mythtv.org/ircLog/channel/4/2012-02-16 you might want to read through the short discussion libav/ffmpeg.
<Zinn> [irc.mythtv.org] Beirdobot, irc.freenode.net :: #mythtv
<tgm4883> superm1, building now
<superm1> thx
<tgm4883> superm1, would it be beneficial to add a way to just do a single version (eg. don't try to build 0.24 if we only want 0.25 built)?
<superm1> tgm4883: i think we added that recently didn't we?
<tgm4883> I haven't looked at the script, but I thought it built the latest version of the fixes branch anyway
<tgm4883> and just didn't push it to LP
<tgm4883> if we have that, I don't know how to do it
<superm1> tgm4883: it's the FORCED_REBUILD functionality
<superm1> eg FORCED_REBUILD=fixes/0.25
<superm1> you just set that environment variable before calling the build process
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> i wonder if we should start including the packaging revno in the version string though
<superm1> that would guarantee we could always do it
<tgm4883> the GIT rev?
<superm1> bzr rev
<superm1> of packaging branch
<tgm4883> ah
<Eclipse> superm1: That was it.  I appreciate your help.
<superm1> Eclipse: cool, guess it's good you had an older one sitting around? :)
<Eclipse> I did indeed.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-17
<Mainiac-Work> Is there a good source of current info (11.10) about using MCE remotes for BOTH remote and blasting? I can't seem to figure it out this time.
<Tonka128> Hi All... I am reconfig my myth setup (moving house). so old setup was combined FE/BE and multiple fron ends.. New setup Is FE/Master Backend (no Tuners).. Second Backend (only) with Tuners and multiple FE's... I have everything working (as far as watching old recordings/movies etc) just cant get the live TV function working (or new recordings) when you go to live TV you get a "cant access master backend" message.. I have s
<Tonka128> more info in mythweb status.(from master BE) all devices are showing up Encoder 24 [ DVB : /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 ] is remote on Myth-Record-Backend and is not recording.
<Tonka128> I get these 2 errors in Mythweb if they mean anything to anyone
<Tonka128> Warning at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/tv/upcoming.php, line 95:
<Tonka128> !!NoTrans: Invalid argument supplied for foreach()!!
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about !NoTrans: Invalid argument supplied for foreach()!!
<Tonka128> Warning at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/_shared/tmpl/default/header.php, line 16:
<Tonka128> !!NoTrans: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/errors.php:150)!!
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about !NoTrans: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/errors.php:150)!!
<rockbadger> hi - looking for recommendations for a DVB-S2 dual tuner card that will work well with Mythbuntu 11.10 - TBS 6981 is the only card I've found but I've seen lots of people who've had problems with it - any suggestions?
<rockbadger> I have looked on http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-S2_PCI_Cards but they all seem to be single tuner - could get two of course, but I think I'm low on PCI slots.
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] DVB-S2 PCI Cards - LinuxTVWiki
<FabriceMG> superm1, one bug now with mythtv-setup, he start and close 1s after, mythtv-setup.real work perfectly
<FabriceMG> I haven't time to read someone in the console, no help !
<superm1> FabriceMG: yeah i think we'll need to see console output to figure out what's going on
<superm1> i was able to run mythtv-setup myself, but it could easily be something specific to the DE you're using
<FabriceMG> mythbuntu 10.04
<superm1> ah weird.  that's what i was running it on fine myself too
<FabriceMG> if i launch mythtv-setup.real , it's work, i have acces to config of my backend
<superm1> can you pastebin console output from running mythtv-setup (not .real) ?
<superm1> hopefully something stands out
<FabriceMG> nothing !
<superm1> what if you set -x the script first?
<superm1> what's the last thing it tries to run
<FabriceMG> http://www.pastebin.com/HtVrdHQe
<Zinn> [www.pastebin.com] fabrice@mythtv:~$ mythtv-setup mythtv-backend stop/waiting mythtv-backend star - Pastebin.com
<FabriceMG> he ask me to stop the backend ( yes or no) , I press Yes, just after , he ask "run mythfilldatabase"
<superm1> can you copy the script to ~ and on the second or third line add "set -x"
<superm1> it will show the invokation of every command
<superm1> the way you did it just passes '-x' as an argument to mythtv-setup.real (if it's even invoked)
<FabriceMG> http://www.pastebin.com/4bQ24Tu0
<Zinn> [www.pastebin.com] fabrice@mythtv:~$ ~/mythtv-setup + . /usr/share/mythtv/dialog_functions.sh + - Pastebin.com
<superm1> FabriceMG: interesting, so it did actually try to invoke all those commands
<superm1> so need to figure out which part of "xterm -title MythTV Setup Terminal -e taskset -c 0 /usr/bin/mythtv-setup.real --syslog local 7" is where it breaks
<superm1> oh i bet it's that --syslog local 7
<superm1> that's supposed to be "--syslog local7"
<superm1> not sure why it would have worked for me though
<FabriceMG> mythtv-setup.real log in syslog?
<superm1>  /var/log/mythtv/mythtv-setup.log (starting with 0.25 yeah)
<FabriceMG> I haven"t /var/log/mythtv/mythtv-setup.log !
<superm1> have you restarted in the last few days?
<superm1> if not, try to restart the rsyslog service (sudo service rsyslog restart)
<FabriceMG> uptime
<FabriceMG>  22:10:37 up 1 day, 23:11,  3 users,  load average: 0.37, 0.69, 0.67
<superm1> that's weird then.  do you have a collection of other logs in /var/log/mythtv (like 10 or so different types)?
<FabriceMG> today , after update , boumm, mythtv broken, i have restored db of tuesday , all is ok now
<superm1> can you check in /etc/rsyslog.d how many mythtv configurations there are in there?  there should be one (40-mythtv.conf)
<FabriceMG> mythbackend.log         mythfrontend.log.2      mythfrontend.log.5      mythmetadatalookup.log
<FabriceMG> mythfrontend.log        mythfrontend.log.3      mythfrontend.log.6      mythpreviewgen.log
<FabriceMG> mythfrontend.log.1      mythfrontend.log.4      mythfrontend.log.7      mythwelcome.log
<superm1> okay so it did generate the logs for you, just not a mythtv-setup one
<superm1> and a few other missing ones
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/846417/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> that's how many are in mine after things went correctly
<FabriceMG> http://pastebin.com/J7Qeg6SL
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] # Begin /etc/rsyslog.d/40-mythtv.conf # Make MythTV logs readable by world $Fil - Pastebin.com
<superm1> yeap that's the right one
<FabriceMG> i have actived ( 1 year)  log file database, i see the log in mythweb
<superm1> well try switching that "--syslog local 7" to "--syslog local7"
<superm1> if that fixes the mythtv-setup issue, i'll commit that
<superm1> but as for your logging problem not showing all the other logs i'm not sure what's going on
<FabriceMG> bingo
<FabriceMG> it's work
<superm1> ok cool
<FabriceMG> http://pastebin.com/GVLM1Ugh
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] fabrice@mythtv:~$ ~/mythtv-setup + . /usr/share/mythtv/dialog_functions.sh + - Pastebin.com
<superm1> looks the same, but it seems that fixes the problem (which is understandable - that logging doesn't happen to console)
<FabriceMG> thx superm1
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-18
<FabriceMG> superm1, after update , mythtv-setup work now , many thx
<williammanda> Hello
<williammanda> anyone have vaapi working with sandy bridge?
<williammanda> anyone having a problem  with scanning for videos....error...failed to scan SG video hosts...using the latest master?
<williammanda>  or should I say the latest mythbuntu repo?
<mrand> williammanda: if by latest master you mean 0.25, breakages are not surprising... it's currently undergoing heavy last minute development and bug fixes.
<williammanda> yes I understand that but wanted other user input....with the same error
<mrand> ah.  Might ask in #mythtv-users... much larger sample size there.
<superm1> Fabricemg cool good to hear
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-19
<homebrewcider> HI there, I have setup a mythtv box with a frontend/bakend in one box role, and I keep getting the "could not connect to the master backend server" error. All the solutions I've read seem to relate to having a remote backend. Can't seem to fix this, can anyone help please?
<patdk-lap> it doesn't matter
<patdk-lap> make sure backend server is running
<patdk-lap> and that the correct ip for it is in the database
<homebrewcider> correct ip? it has 127.0.0.1 listed now
<homebrewcider> think I have it now
<solars> hey, can anyone tell me, or give me an up to date reference, how to install the lcd stuff for my antec fusion remote? I read that I have to install vdr-plugin-imon, but it isn't found in the package list..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-11
<Shadow__X> on mythubuntu 12.04 suspend is not working properly. when i click suspend the machine suspends but quickly after it turns back on
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-13
<mishehu> greets folks.  I have an atom n330 dual core ION, and though it's terribly underpowered, I can play some files well and others can't seem to play at all viewably.
<mishehu> for example, one matroska that I have has this for a video stream:  Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1280x720, SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 23.98 fps, 23.98 tbr, 1k tbn, 47.95 tbc (default) , and this file plays perfectly well
<mishehu> the other file, Stream #0:0(eng): Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1280x720 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 23.98 fps, 23.98 tbr, 1k tbn, 47.95 tbc (also matroska), plays terribly.  I notice that if I try to play this with vlc, I get the same performance, even if I try to adjust the thread settings in the ffmpeg/libavc decoder.  It only ever maxes out one cpu, and never uses the other cpu.
<mishehu> does anybody have any suggestions as to what I may be able to do (besides replacing the hardware) to be able to play this second file?
<dekarl> mishehu: if you max out a CPU then something is going wrong. the decoding should be done on the GPU and not tax the CPU that much.
<dekarl> I'd verify if the hardware decoding is used or not first
<mishehu> dekarl: well the nvidia drivers are installed, and though it's an ION does that mean that the h264 is done on the nvidia card itself?
<mishehu> or was it only a subset of the processing?
<mishehu> I tried adjusting the frame buffer in the bios so that it had 512 mb instead of 64 mb (the prior setting), yet mythfrontend and vlc still end up using 100% of one of the cores
<dekarl> hmm, I can look at my ION
<dekarl> what decoding profile have you selected in the frontend setup? Should be VDPAU slim/normal/high
<mishehu> remind me please what setup menu those options are under
<mishehu> that under playback profiles?
<mishehu> looks like that was it
<mishehu> I set vdpau to highest, and the cpu's only at 17%
<mishehu> thanks for the help dekarl
<dekarl> glad that it was so easy (sorry I'm a bit slow, I have baby duty this morning :)
<mishehu> eh it's ok
<mishehu> I reloaded that machine a few times
<mishehu> that's why I missed setting it for vdpau in teh first place
<mishehu> so it does about 17% cpu for 720p h264, and 6-7% for standard dvd
<mishehu> much much better
<dekarl> sounds about right, too
<mishehu> night and day
<mishehu> I was getting quite irritated
<mishehu> now it works :-)
<James2> [14:59:17] <James2> hmm and im unable to tune to one of the satelite muxes...
<James2> [14:59:20] <James2> http://www.bbc.co.uk/reception/info/sat_frequencies.shtml
<James2> [14:59:37] <James2> DSAT8 imtuned to, but DSAT4's settings just give me a timeout and no channels
<James2> [14:59:55] <James2> is that likely to happen if the dish alignment was slghtly out
<James2> [15:00:16] <James2> but i dont understand why i can get one of its muxes but not another, surely if it can see the satelite, it can see it right?
<sabhain> anyone here using multiple monitors with 12.04?
<James2> michael@myth-bedroom:/data$ mythtv-setup --help
<James2> xprop:  unable to open display ''
<James2> (zenity:19556): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<James2> any reason i cant run the mythtv-setup cli using ssh?
<rhpot1991> James2: it requires x
<rhpot1991> it isn't cli
<rhpot1991> you might be able to ssh -X it
<rhpot1991> probably easier to just vnc though
<James2> it is, your wrapper script just doesnt allow it due to its use of xterm
<James2> what i expected was the output from
<James2> mythtv-setup.real which i didnt know youd renamed and wrapped
<James2> mythtv-setup.real --help  correctly returns its usage
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-14
<dkeith_____> ouch!
<dkeith_____> oops - nm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-15
<dkeith> http://www.amazon.com/Avoid-Huge-Ships-John-Trimmer/product-reviews/0870334336/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
<dkeith> ignore this - my chat client's gone wild
<qwebirc75393> im going  to install mythbuntu on my pc connected to my telly and connect it to my router, will windows see it from my laptop
<slipcon> Just looking for a confirmation on an upgrade path... I'm running Mythbuntu 11.04, mythtv 0.24-fixes.  I think I eventually want to end up on 12.04 LTS, but that only supports 0.25+... so would my path be to upgrade mythtv to 0.25 using dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos, and then once thats working well use 'do-release-upgrade' to go from 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04?
<mrand> slipcon: yes, you could do that if you want to disconnect the mythtv functionality upgrade from the OS upgrade.  Or you could just do the release upgrades and it would also get you to 0.25.
<dekarl> tgm4883: superm1, any opinion on adding http://paste.ubuntu.com/1659151/ to master packagings upstart script as a workaround to the backend not stopping for a long time after being killed? (I'm just preparing the packaging/script so I can test it this weekend)
<tgm4883> dekarl, I've looked at that today. I was planning on asking in the upstart channel if there was a way to ensure something dies when it's killed
<tgm4883> dekarl, or is that not to fix the issue with the backend not dieing when requested
<dekarl> aye
<dekarl> I think the issue might be that upstart only waits 5 seconds and the moves on
<dekarl> s/the moves/then moves/
<dekarl> from http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#stopping-a-job "Upstart waits for up to kill timeout seconds (default 5 seconds) for the process to end."
<tgm4883> dekarl, so extending that would fix it?
<tgm4883> dekarl, cause we can do that http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#kill-timeout
<tgm4883> dekarl, I thought the problem is we ask it to stop and it doesn't stop and then upstart loses track of it
<dekarl> is there a state transition diagram somewhere with all the parameters and states? I find it a hard to get it all together
<tgm4883> dekarl, how should we be asking the backend to stop? by default, it uses SIGTERM
<dekarl> "kill signal" is the normal signal but "kill timeout" is how long upstart waits before killing... doesnt make sense to me
<tgm4883> dekarl, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#job-states
<tgm4883> dekarl, so you ask the backend to stop "via service mythtv-backend stop" it then waits 5 seconds and then sends SIGTERM
<tgm4883> dekarl, I'm assuming that timeout is to allow any scripts in the job to finish running
<dekarl> sounds like 5 seconds for the pre-stop script
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> so we can change it to send something else other than SIGTERM, or we can extend that timeout
<tgm4883> but IDK if that timeout thing is what is causing it
<tgm4883> maybe we should send something better than SIGTERM
<dekarl> I think the post-stop script that sends a kill after some time of waiting isn't so bad. It gives the backend some time for the "really doing something" part but cuts off the "taking ages" part early
<dekarl> one could argue that 4 seconds is a bit on the short side and change it to 30 or something
<dekarl> but I haven't timed the shutdown with a stop watch, yet :)
<dekarl> hmm, according to  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#stopping-a-job SIGTERM is sent and after 5 seconds of waiting SIGKILL is sent.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> superm1, ping
<tgm4883> dekarl, when the backend continues to run, is it a zombie process?
<tgm4883> dekarl, superm1 I'd imagine that when it sends SIGTERM and SIGKILL, it's sending it to the mythbackend process, not the mythbackend.real process
<tgm4883> I wonder if that is causing some of the problems
<dekarl> dinner is ready, bbl
<tgm4883> I bet we need to do something special with http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#expect
<tgm4883> dekarl, I've got something for you to test when you get back
<dekarl> tgm4883: re
<tgm4883> tgm4883> rhpot1991, yea, just see what PID 'sudo service mythtv-backend status' reports
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> rhpot1991, and if that is the right PID for mythbackend
<tgm4883> dekarl, can you do the same ^^
<dekarl> mythtv-backend start/running, process 4322
<dekarl>  4323 ?        Sl    30:14 /usr/bin/mythbackend --syslog local7 --user mythtv --verbose channel,eit,record,siparser
<dekarl>   4322 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh -e /proc/self/fd/9
<tgm4883> awesome
<tgm4883> dekarl, ok, that is what I expected
<tgm4883> and I have a fix for that
<dekarl> expect fork?
<tgm4883> dekarl, no
<tgm4883> LANG=$LANG /usr/bin/mythbackend --syslog local7 --user mythtv
<tgm4883> that should be
<tgm4883> LANG=$LANG exec /usr/bin/mythbackend --syslog local7 --user mythtv
<tgm4883> dekarl, can you change to that, restart the backend service and check again
<dekarl> I can test it in about 15 minutes
<tgm4883> dekarl, great thanks :)
<tgm4883> dekarl, I think that should fix the issue we're seeing. Upstart is sending the SIGTERM to the wrong process
<tgm4883> which still works most of the time
<dekarl> mythtv-backend start/running, process 6883
<dekarl>  6883 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/bin/mythbackend --syslog local7 --user mythtv --verbose channel,eit,record,siparser
<dekarl> no it waits longer when stopping :) and there is no mythbackend once its done waiting
<tgm4883> dekarl, sweet
<dekarl> s/no it/now it/
<tgm4883> dekarl, previously you were able to reproduce the issue with the backend not stopping when asked?
<dekarl> appears to wait 5 seconds and then kill... just as documented :)
<tgm4883> \o/
<dekarl> the service command would return basically immidiatly from stopping
<dekarl> and the backend would hang around for a minute or two
<tgm4883> dekarl, good to know. So this is much much better :)
<dekarl> long enough for dpkg to perform an update of all new debs from the packaging process and start the new version
<tgm4883> I'm going to see if I can get that fix pushed fast
<dekarl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1659781/ I can push it if you like
<tgm4883> dekarl, you've got access (forgive me, I'm not sure who all the mythtv developers are)
<tgm4883> err, that was a question ^
<dekarl> aye, I can push to packaging
<tgm4883> is 5 seconds enough to wait?
<dekarl> But I'm happy to cut carrots for the baby girl instead :)
<dekarl> that's something I can't answer quickly, might ask over in #mythtv
<tgm4883> will do
<dekarl> Ok, I'll cut carrots then :)
<tgm4883> dekarl, thanks, I might bug you to push that later :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-16
<qwebirc42483> hello, i was wondering how i make my Mythbuntu video files accessible. I uploaded a movie to the network and when i went to the server's ip and clicked on the movie, it said "You don't have permission to access /mythweb/data/video/Live Free or Die Hard.m4v on this server"
<qwebirc42483> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc42483> !refund
<Zinn> For your refund, please pm me your SSN, your bank account number, your birthday, your mothers maiden name, the credit card number that you wish your refund to go back to, your dogs name, your neighbors kids favorite movie, and a twix bar
<qwebirc42483> !403
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about 403
<Gibby> anyone having an issue with the repeat not working for volume media keys?
<Deanis> mythweb music .m3u files do nothing.  Any help would be HOT!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-17
<chubbard> Having an issue with the Happ DCR2650, does anyone have experience with these tuners?
<qwebirc83687> tgm4883
<qwebirc83687> tgm4883
<qwebirc83687> tgm4883
<qwebirc83687> mythbuntu
<tgm4883> nice
<chubbard> grin
<qwebirc83687> tgm4883
<qwebirc83687> tgm4883
<qwebirc54110> I need help getting an HVR-1950 recognized under Mythbuntu 12.04.1 with a 3.2 kernel. Has anyone gotten this to work? I have got it to work with an old kernel (2.6) but am having ZERO luck with the newer kernel
<qwebirc30788> just upgraded from 10.10 to 12.04. Going smoothly for the most part but having trouble getting recordings to schedule. In the upcoming recordings section, there is nothing scheduled. It shows a long list of upcoming airings that were previously recorded, but anything airing that was not previously recorded is not shown and not scheduled to record. In the listings, I can see a show scheduled to air tomorrow night. It is a 
<qwebirc30788> That show is listed in my recording schedules as record at all times on all channels. Yet it does not show up as scheduled to record.
<qwebirc30788> update- if I check the "deactivated" box it shows up. I can then "activate" it so it forces a recording of that single instance. So how do I reactivate all instances of all shows?
<bonelifer> Using MyhthBuntu 11.10.  The main backend will shutdown the Slave BE, if it isn't required which was working great. Now when doing the shutdown it hangs and just sits there.  If I push the power button and hold till it shutdown, I can then turn the computer back on and it boots fine.  I've also ran the same shutdown command via the terminal with the same result.  This was a fresh install and this didn't happen till the last update a
<bonelifer>  few days ago.
<qwebirc30788> believe my problem is fixed. I deleted all recording devices and channel lineups and readded all from scratch. Appears to be working correctly now.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-10
<SmallwoodDR82> where can i set how much space to leave free in mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-11
<Shadow__X> hey guys, the 12.04.3 torrent isnt available
<Shadow__X> when you go to download it errors out saying its not on the server
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-12
<qwebirc78911> Did anyone else get bit by the kernel update that killed HDMI audio? I had to reinstall video drivers.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-14
<SmallwoodDR82> anyway to set free space for mythbuntu without having the mythtv frontend? i installed backend only and have no way of making that setting.  (from what I can see)
<Hydr0p0nX> the backend setup should have an option
<Hydr0p0nX> general -> page 2 or 3 has a "Auto Expire Free Disk Space Threshold(in Gigabytes)" setting, according to http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:TV_Settings#Global_Auto_Expire_Settings
<SmallwoodDR82> hmmm lemme check...
<SmallwoodDR82> i think that's on the frontend....i don't see Auto Expire at all on the backend settings
<Hydr0p0nX> what version are you running ?
<SmallwoodDR82> is it the bindings version you are looking for?
<SmallwoodDR82> if so, 0.25.0.1
<Hydr0p0nX> it maybe in the frontend ... I thought it was in the backend though
<Hydr0p0nX> i'm on 0.26 right now so can't look to say for sure, I know in 0.27 the wiki says it's a frontend setting
<SmallwoodDR82> i don't even know how to update to 0.26
<SmallwoodDR82> my update manager pops up all the time (with 200+ security updates) but everytime I run it mythbuntu crashes.
<SmallwoodDR82> however, i don't see anything in there relating to mythtv....just all ubuntu stuff
<Hydr0p0nX> open the mythbuntu control center
<SmallwoodDR82> k
<Hydr0p0nX> one of the options is repositories or something
<SmallwoodDR82> im there
<Hydr0p0nX> should be a drop down that says 0.25
<Hydr0p0nX> click the drop down and you should see 0.26
<Hydr0p0nX> depending on the mythbuntu version, you may see 0.27 and/or 0.28 also
<SmallwoodDR82> says .25....when i change to .26 and hit refresh it goes grayed out again
<Hydr0p0nX> change to 0.26 click apply
<Hydr0p0nX> then you should be able to do a normal update and have it grab the myth updates
<Hydr0p0nX> if that's not working, you may need to apply outstanding patches first
<SmallwoodDR82> should i be able to apply all outstanding patches no matter what?
<SmallwoodDR82> last time i tried i smoked my entire build and i had to start over lol
<Hydr0p0nX> oh wow
<Hydr0p0nX> what release are you on?
<SmallwoodDR82> i downloaded the mythbuntu installer....installed mythbuntu....literally changed nothing....tried to bring it up to date and it crashed (this was like my 3rd attempted at it...) so i gave up and turned updates off =p
<Hydr0p0nX> what version did you install ?
<Hydr0p0nX> 12.04?
<SmallwoodDR82> yea
<SmallwoodDR82> 64 bit
<Hydr0p0nX> when you say crashed
<Hydr0p0nX> the update installer crashed ? kernel paniced? something else?
<Hydr0p0nX> I had an issue with the update installer appeared to hang, I ended up rebooting after that the update completed
<SmallwoodDR82> looks like mine is hanging right now
<SmallwoodDR82> i pushed 4 mythtv updates
<SmallwoodDR82> only 24 mbs
<SmallwoodDR82> the apply changes screen is still showing but all white
<Hydr0p0nX> that's what happened to me
<SmallwoodDR82> so just reboot?
<SmallwoodDR82> and continue pushing updates at it?
<Hydr0p0nX> reboot, re-run the update check and it should prompt to do a partial update or something
<SmallwoodDR82> ok
<Hydr0p0nX> once that finishes you should be good
<Hydr0p0nX> i gotta get to bed but, that should get you passed the current issue ...
<Hydr0p0nX> also, #mythtv-users for mythtv specific questions, it's more active
<SmallwoodDR82> ok thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-16
<skd5aner> hey, quick quesiton - I noticed my system clock is a few mins off on a new frontend I built with mythbuntu, do you guys automatically configure ntp?
<skd5aner> guess not, ntpd isn't installed
<skd5aner> any reason why that isn't done by default?
<Hydr0p0nX> so uhhh
<Hydr0p0nX> I see that 12.04.4 is out :)
<toddc> yup and where is my ubuntu-myth 12.04.3 torrent?
<toddc> err12.04.4
<Hydr0p0nX> haven't seen it yet ...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-10
<rOOb> Hey all. I'm wondering how I can set default startup options for the backend. There is a bug in mythtv related to upnp and after debugging with the mythtv devs we found out that starting the backend with --noupnp solves my issue. Now I'm wondering where/how I specify that mythbackend should always use --noupnp when starting.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-12
<Hydr0p0nX> j #mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-13
<qwebirc80350> Hi - am trying to download isob but on page http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads it says to use links above
<qwebirc80350> but there are no links above - only the links to historical downloads and
<qwebirc80350> "google app scripts Authorization is required to perform that action'
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> qwebirc80350: I'll need to fix that. You can download it from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-14
<Hydr0p0nX> i've got all but one issue resolved
<Hydr0p0nX> at some point while watching live tv, video starts stuttering/freezing and has some pixelation
<Hydr0p0nX> sometimes I have to exit live tv to fix it, other times just changing channels is enough
<Hydr0p0nX> when it happens, I've noticed there are a lot of >100ms waiting on buffers messages in the logs
<doninferno> Hello
<doninferno> Is it possible to build a mythbuntu withe a core2duo E7400 processor?
<Shadow__X> doninferno: whatcha looking for?
<Shadow__X> like a backend frontend what?
<Shadow__X> my current backend/frontend combo is runing on a...
<Shadow__X> why did they leave, i was answering their question
<Hydr0p0nX> do-release-upgrade good enough for 12.04 ->14.04.1 ?
<qwebirc77181> hey all,,, I'm getting authorisation is required when ttempting to download the iso. can you confirm it's just aproblem a m end?
<qwebirc77181> ^a problem at my end
<qwebirc41819> When are the dowloads going to be available, i keep getting "Authorization is required to perform that action" n matter what browser or pc i use?
<Hydr0p0nX> which downloads?
<qwebirc41819> mythbuntu iso's
<Hydr0p0nX> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Hydr0p0nX> you can pull it from there
<Hydr0p0nX> tgm4883 mentioned he had something to fix on the downloads page
<Hydr0p0nX> probably related
<qwebirc41819> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-15
<Hydroponx> ok
<Hydroponx> what's the "right" way to reset my cpu scaling @ boot time?
<Hydroponx> it keeps getting reset to on-demand and running at 1.4ghz/core instead of 3.5
<Hydroponx> added echo performance > /sys/proc/cpu/... to /etc/rc.local
<Hydroponx> think i found an answer
<genera_> Hey i have a question is there a port of UbuntuTV for the unity3d?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-15
<qwebirc4097> hello
<qwebirc4097> I am setting a mythbuntu box with an hdhomerun tunner
<qwebirc4097> it has dual tuners.....do I have to setup 2 sources?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> you would just setup 1 source and add it to both inputs
<qwebirc4097> but under capture card I will have to set them up as two different tuners?...tuner zero and tuner one
<tgm4883> yea
<qwebirc4097> ok
<qwebirc4097> thank you....that was the bit that was hanging me up
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-16
<sabhain> hi all..  anyone ever run into a slave backend putting the recording files in the wrong spot?
<sabhain> I'm migrating my storage from my master backend to a NAS box.  Everything seems to be working ok, but my recordings from the slave backend are going to the wrong spot (one directory up from where they should be).
<sabhain> I'm not setting storage groups on the slave, always only on the master .. I just rsync'ed the recording files over and updated the mounts everywhere in the network.  It's all based on the storage groups on the master backend, right?
<sabhain> what's weird is that the other front ends are finding the recording .. so it *sort of * works .. it's just messing up my storage strategy.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-17
<dmfrey> on mythbuntu, does mysql have a root password set?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: it's set during install
<tgm4883> you can reset it if necessary
<dmfrey> what is the default? i have either forgotten it, or changed it and then forgot it :)
<tgm4883> dmfrey: no default
<tgm4883> zinn isn't here, but there is some reconfiguration you can you do fix it
<tgm4883> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.<whatever version you have here>
<dmfrey> does that destroy any of the databases?
<dmfrey> i would hope not
<tgm4883> no it doesn't
<tgm4883> just resets the root password
<dmfrey> gotcha, thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-18
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: is there a way to remove extra transcoders under recording profiles?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> probably?
<Shadow__X> i couldn't get any menus to come up while hitting each button on the kb lol
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-02-15
<dmfrey> mythweb broken in the repos right now?
<gregl> dmfrey,  I updated this morning and mine is working as it should..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-02-16
<dmfrey> when i update mythbuntu, i am getting this error when updating mythweb "ImportError: No module named 'heapq'"
<dmfrey> its a python error
<dmfrey> how do i fix this?
<dmfrey> looks like heapq.py is missing in /usr/lib/python3.4/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-02-17
<dmfrey> i got it, had to get a heapq.py and runpy.py from another user, then i fix the updates
<kamikazeattacks> Hello !!! Is Mythbuntu good for watching TV online ? :)
